# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  यन्त्र-मन्त्र-तन्त्र

## Neelima

* कोई भी सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार की तांत्रिक अथवा मान्त्रिक साधना से पूर्व उसकी समुचित जानकारी प्राप्त करले और किसी कुशल साधक की देख रेख में साधना करे अन्यथा विपरीत प्रभाव भी पड़ सकते हैं* " 


:skull:सर्व-जन-आकर्षण-मन्त्र :skull:
सर्व-जन-आकर्षण-मन्त्र
१॰ "ॐ नमो आदि-रुपाय अमुकस्य आकर्षणं कुरु कुरु स्वाहा।"
विधि- १ लाख जप से उक्त मन्त्र सिद्ध होता है। 'अमुकस्य' के स्थान पर साध्य या साध्या का नाम जोड़े। "आकर्षण'" का अर्थ विशाल दृष्टि से लिया जाना चाहिए। सूझ-बूझ से उक्त मन्त्र का उपयोग करना चाहिए। मन्त्र-सिद्धि के बाद प्रयोग करना चाहिए। प्रयोग के समय अनामिका उँगली के रक्त से भोज-पत्र के ऊपर पूरा मन्त्र लिखना चाहिए। जिसका आकर्षण करना हो, उस व्यक्ति का नाम मन्त्र में जोड़ कर लिखें। फिर उस भोज-पत्र को शहद में डाले। बाद में भी मन्त्र का जप करते रहना चाहिए। कुछ ही दिनों में साध्य वशीभूत होगा।

२॰ "ॐ हुँ ॐ हुँ ह्रीं।"
३॰ "ॐ ह्रों ह्रीं ह्रां नमः।"
४॰ "ॐ ह्रीं ह्रीं ह्रीं ह्रीं इँ नमः।"
विधि- उक्त मन्त्र में से किसी भी एक मन्त्र का जप करें। प्रतिदिन १० हजार जप करने से १५ दिनों में साधक की आकर्षण-शक्ति बढ़ जाती है। 'जप' के साध्य का ध्यान करना चाहिए।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नीलिमा जी नमस्कार , काफी मेहनत से सुध सुध आपने मंत्रो को लिखा है, धन्यवाद

----------


## pritam0098

nilimaji 
is mantra ko pahale siddha karana hota hai
usake bad jap karana padata hai
to use sidd kaisekare
reply on pritam.patil4u@gmail.com

----------


## Neelima

> nilimaji 
> is mantra ko pahale siddha karana hota hai
> usake bad jap karana padata hai
> to use sidd kaisekare
> reply on pritam.patil4u@gmail.com


 भोज-पत्र पर अष्ट-गंध या लाल-चन्दन की स्याही से मन्त्र को लिखकर उसे बाजोट (चौकी) पर रखें । फिर धुप-दीप आदि पञ्चोपचार से उसका पूजन कर नित्य एक निश्चित संख्या में जप करे (२१ दिन में एक लाख जप की संख्या पूर्ण करें) । सिद्ध करने के दौरान उक्त मूल-मन्त्र का जप करें (अमुकस्य) न लगावें । सिद्ध होने के उपरान्त प्रयोग करते समय अमुकस्य के स्थान पर साध्य का नाम उच्चारित करें ।

----------


## Neelima

*श्री कामदेव का मन्त्र
 (मोहन करने का अमोघ शस्त्र)*
 "ॐ नमो भगवते काम-देवाय श्रीं सर्व-जन-प्रियाय सर्व-जन-सम्मोहनाय ज्वल-ज्वल,  प्रज्वल-प्रज्वल, हन-हन, वद-वद, तप-तप, सम्मोहय-सम्मोहय, सर्व-जनं मे वशं कुरु-कुरु  स्वाहा।"
* विधीः-* उक्त मन्त्र का २१,००० जप करने से मन्त्र सिद्ध होता है। तद्दशांश  हवन-तर्पण-मार्जन-ब्रह्मभोज करे। बाद में नित्य कम-से-कम एक माला जप करे। इससे  मन्त्र में चैतन्यता होगी और शुभ परिणाम मिलेंगे।
 प्रयोग हेतु फल, फूल, पान कोई भी खाने-पीने की चीज उक्त मन्त्र से अभिमन्त्रित कर  साध्य को दे।
 उक्त मन्त्र द्वारा साधक का बैरी भी मोहित होता है। यदि साधक शत्रु को लक्ष्य में  रखकर नित्य ७ दिनों तक ३००० बार जप करे, तो उसका मोहन अवश्य होता है। 
  :lips:

----------


## MALLIKA

मित्र अगर आप के पास  कोई बढ़िया तंत्र हो तो उसको भी कृपया बताये !

----------


## Neelima

*नव-नाथ-स्मरण*
"आदि-नाथ ओ स्वरुप, उदय-नाथ उमा-महि-रुप। जल-रुपी ब्रह्मा सत-नाथ, रवि-रुप विष्णु सन्तोष-नाथ। हस्ती-रुप गनेश भतीजै, ताकु कन्थड-नाथ कही जै। माया-रुपी मछिन्दर-नाथ, चन्द-रुप चौरङ्गी-नाथ। शेष-रुप अचम्भे-नाथ, वायु-रुपी गुरु गोरख-नाथ। घट-घट-व्यापक घट का राव, अमी महा-रस स्त्रवती खाव। ॐ नमो नव-नाथ-गण, चौरासी गोमेश। आदि-नाथ आदि-पुरुष, शिव गोरख आदेश। ॐ श्री नव-नाथाय नमः।।"

* विधिः-* उक्त स्मरण का पाठ प्रतिदिन करे। इससे पापों का क्षय होता है, मोक्ष की प्राप्ति होती है। सुख-सम्पत्ति-वैभव से साधक परिपूर्ण हो जाता है। २१ दिनों तक २१ पाठ करने से इसकी सिद्धि होती है।:movie:

----------


## Neelima

*नवनाथ-स्तुति*
 "आदि-नाथ कैलाश-निवासी, उदय-नाथ काटै जम-फाँसी। सत्य-नाथ सारनी सन्त भाखै, सन्तोष-नाथ सदा सन्तन की राखै। कन्थडी-नाथ सदा सुख-दाई, अञ्चति अचम्भे-नाथ सहाई। ज्ञान-पारखी सिद्ध चौरङ्गी, मत्स्येन्द्र-नाथ दादा बहुरङ्गी। गोरख-नाथ सकल घट-व्यापी, काटै कलि-मल, तारै भव-पीरा। नव-नाथों के नाम सुमिरिए, तनिक भस्मी ले मस्तक धरिए। रोग-शोक-दारिद नशावै, निर्मल देह परम सुख पावै। भूत-प्रेत-भय-भञ्जना, नव-नाथों का नाम। सेवक सुमरे चन्द्र-नाथ, पूर्ण होंय सब काम।।"

*विधिः-* प्रतिदिन नव-नाथों का पूजन कर उक्त स्तुति का २१ बार पाठ कर मस्तक पर भस्म लगाए। इससे नवनाथों की कृपा मिलती है। साथ ही सब प्रकार के भय-पीड़ा, रोग-दोष, भूत-प्रेत-बाधा दूर होकर मनोकामना, सुख-सम्पत्ति आदि अभीष्ट कार्य सिद्ध होते हैं। २१ दिनों तक, २१ बार पाठ करने से सिद्धि होती है।
:movie::up:

----------


## Neelima

*नवनाथ-शाबर-मन्त्र
*"ॐ नमो आदेश गुरु की। ॐकारे आदि-नाथ, उदय-नाथ पार्वती। सत्य-नाथ ब्रह्मा। सन्तोष-नाथ विष्णुः, अचल अचम्भे-नाथ। गज-बेली गज-कन्थडि-नाथ, ज्ञान-पारखी चौरङ्गी-नाथ। माया-रुपी मच्छेन्द्र-नाथ, जति-गुरु है गोरख-नाथ। घट-घट पिण्डे व्यापी, नाथ सदा रहें सहाई। नवनाथ चौरासी सिद्धों की दुहाई। ॐ नमो आदेश गुरु की।।"

*विधिः-* पूर्णमासी से जप प्रारम्भ करे। जप के पूर्व चावल की नौ ढेरियाँ बनाकर उन पर ९ सुपारियाँ मौली बाँधकर नवनाथों के प्रतीक-रुप में रखकर उनका षोडशोपचार-पूजन करे। तब गुरु, गणेश और इष्ट का स्मरण कर आह्वान करे। फिर मन्त्र-जप करे। प्रतिदिन नियत समय और निश्चित संख्या में जप करे। ब्रह्मचर्य से रहे, अन्य के हाथों का भोजन या अन्य खाद्य-वस्तुएँ ग्रहण न करे। स्वपाकी रहे। इस साधना से नवनाथों की कृपा से साधक धर्म-अर्थ-काम-मोक्ष को प्राप्त करने में समर्थ हो जाता है। उनकी कृपा से ऐहिक और पारलौकिक-सभी कार्य सिद्ध होते हैं।
*:right:विशेषः-*'शाबर-पद्धति' से इस मन्त्र को यदि 'उज्जैन' की 'भर्तृहरि-गुफा' में बैठकर ९ हजार या ९ लाख की संख्या में जप लें, तो परम-सिद्धि मिलती है और नौ-नाथ प्रत्यक्ष दर्शन देकर अभीष्ट वरदान देते हैं।:left:

----------


## Neelima

ब्रह्मणस्पती सूक्त
ऋग्वेद-संहिता - प्रथम मंडल सूक्त १८
[ऋषि-मेधातिथी काण्व। देवता- १-३ ब्रह्मणस्पति, ४ इन्द्र,ब्रह्मणस्प  ि,सोम ५-ब्रह्मणस्पति,दक्ष  णा, ६-८ सदसस्पति,९,नराशंस। छन्द -गायत्री]

सोमानं स्वरणं कृणुहि ब्रह्मणस्पते । कक्षीवन्तं य औशिजः ॥१॥
हे सम्पूर्ण ज्ञान के अधिपति ब्रह्मणस्पति देव! सोम का सेवन करने वाले यजमान को आप उशिज् के पुत्र कक्षीवान की तरह श्रेष्ठ प्रकाश से युक्त करें॥१॥
यो रेवान्यो अमीवहा वसुवित्पुष्टिवर्  नः । स नः सिषक्तु यस्तुरः ॥२॥
ऐश्वर्यवान, रोगो का नाश करने वाले,धन प्रदाता और् पुष्टिवर्धक तथा जो शीघ्रफलदायक है, वे ब्रह्मणस्पति देव हम पर कृपा करें॥२॥
मा नः शंसो अररुषो धूर्तिः प्रणङ्मर्त्यस्य । रक्षा णो ब्रह्मणस्पते ॥३॥
हे ब्रह्मणस्पति देव! यज्ञ न करनेवाले तथा अनिष्ट चिन्तन करनेवाले दुष्ट शत्रु का हिंसक, दुष्ट प्रभाव हम पर न पड़े। आप हमारी रक्षा करें॥३॥
स घा वीरो न रिष्यति यमिन्द्रो ब्रह्मणस्पतिः । सोमो हिनोति मर्त्यम् ॥४॥
जिस मनुष्य को इन्द्रदेव,ब्रह्मण  ्पतिदेव और सोमदेव प्रेरित करते है, वह वीर कभी नष्ट नही होता॥४॥
[इन्द्र से संगठन की, ब्रह्मणस्पतिदेव से श्रेष्ठ मार्गदर्शन की एव सोम से पोषण की प्राप्ति होती है। इनसे युक्त मनुष्य क्षीण नही होता। ये तीनो देव यज्ञ मे एकत्रित होते हैं। यज्ञ से प्रेरित मनुष्य दुःखी नही होता वरन् देवत्व प्राप्त करता है।
त्वं तं ब्रह्मणस्पते सोम इन्द्रश्च मर्त्यम् । दक्षिणा पात्वंहसः॥५॥
हे ब्रह्मणस्पतिदेव। आप सोमदेव, इन्द्रदेव और दक्षिणादेवी के साथ मिलकर् यज्ञादि अनुष्ठान करने वाले मनुष्य़ की पापो से रक्षा करें॥५॥
सदसस्पतिमद्भुतं प्रियमिन्द्रस्य काम्यम् । सनिं मेधामयासिषम् ॥६॥
इन्द्रदेव के प्रिय मित्र, अभीष्ट पदार्थो को देने मे समर्थ, लोको का मर्म समझने मे सक्षम सदसस्पतिदेव (सत्प्रवृत्तियो के स्वामी) से हम अद्*भूत मेधा प्राप्त करना चाहते है॥६॥
यस्मादृते न सिध्यति यज्ञो विपश्चितश्चन । स धीनां योगमिन्वति ॥७॥
जिनकी कृपा के बिना ज्ञानी का भी यज्ञ पूर्ण नही होता, वे सदसस्पतिदेव हमारी बुद्धि को उत्तम प्रेरणाओ से युक्त करते है॥७॥
[सदाशयता जिनमे नही, ऐसे विद्वानो द्वारा यज्ञीय प्रयोजनो की पूर्ति नही होती।]
आदृध्नोति हविष्कृतिं प्राञ्चं कृणोत्यध्वरम् । होत्रा देवेषु गच्छति॥८॥
वे सदसस्पतिदेव हविष्यान्न तैयार करने वाले साधको तथा यज्ञ को प्रवृद्ध करते है और वे ही हमारी स्तुतियों को देवो तक पहुंचाते हौ॥८॥
नराशंसं सुधृष्टममपश्यं सप्रथस्तमम् । दिवो न सद्ममखसम् ॥९॥ 
द्युलोक से सदृश अतिदीप्तिमान्, तेजवान,यशस्वी और् मनुष्यो द्वारा प्रशंसित वे सदसस्पतिदेव को हमने देखा है॥९॥
:right: :bloom: :left:

----------


## Neelima

*परीक्षा में सफलता हेतु टोटके*
१॰ ब्राह्मी बूटी को गले में धारण करने से स्मरण शक्ति बढ़ती है तथा शिक्षा के प्रति एकाग्रता में भी वृद्धि होती है।
२॰ विद्यार्थी को ऐसे स्थान पर बैठकर नहीं पढ़ना चाहिए, जहाँ पर बाहर की वायु का प्रवाह सीधे विद्यार्थी तक पहुँचता हो, अर्थात् द्वार एवं खिड़की के समीप बैठकर नहीं पढ़ना चाहिए। 
३॰ विद्यार्थियों को अपने कक्ष में हरे पर्दे अथवा हरे टेबल कवर प्रयोग करने चाहिए।
४॰ किसी पुस्तक का अध्ययन करने से पूर्व उस पुस्तक को ससम्मान अपने मस्तक से लगाना चाहिए। यदि पुस्तक खंडित हो, तो ऐसी पुस्तक के अध्ययन से एकाग्रता भंग होती है। खाते-पीते हुए अध्ययन नहीं करना चाहिए। चाय एवं सिगरेट पीते समय भी अध्ययन नहीं करना चाहिए। 
५॰ गंदे हाथों से गंदे स्थानों पर पुस्तक नहीं रखनी चाहिए। अध्ययम करते समय अन्य कार्य नहीं करने चाहिए। समय-समय पर पुस्तकों की साफ-सफाई एवं देखभाल करनी चाहिए।
६॰ कुछ समय के लिए पुस्तकों को धूप में रखना चाहिए। इससे सूर्य का प्रभाव प्रबल होता है। विशेष रुप से जिन जातकों की कुण्डली में सूर्य-बुध का योग हो, सूर्य के प्रकाश में अध्ययन करने से वे शीघ्र ही विषय में पारंगत होते हैं।
७॰ यदि अध्ययन कक्ष पृथक् नहीं हो, तो सामूहिक कक्ष में पूर्व दिशा की ओर मुख करके इस प्रकार बैठना चाहिए कि मुख दीवार की ओर रहे। कोने में विद्यार्थी को नहीं बैठना चाहिए। विशेष रुप से दीवार की ओर मुख करके बैठने से विद्यार्थी की प्रतिभा प्रकट नहीं होती।
८॰ विद्यार्थी को बासी भोजन नहीं करना चाहिए। ऐसे व्यक्ति रचनात्मक कार्यों एवं विचारों से पृथक् रहते हैं।
९॰ विद्यार्थी को अपने कानों को बालों से नहीं ढ़कना चाहिए। ऐसी स्थिति में विद्यार्थी भ्रमित तथा लापरवाह हो जाते हैं।
१०॰ यदि अध्ययन के प्रति एकाग्रता कम हो रही हो तो नवग्रहों के रंग के अनुसार नौ अकीक हरे वस्त्र में बाँधकर विद्यार्थी को अपने अध्ययन कक्ष में रखना चाहिए तथा प्रत्येक बुधवार को उन्हें देखकर पुनः बाँध देना चाहिए।
११॰ फेंगशुई के अनुसार जिस विद्यार्थी के कक्ष में एज्युकेशन टावर (Education Tower) होता है, उसे शिक्षा में निरन्तर सफलता प्राप्त होती है। एज्युकेशन टावर को समतल स्थान में रखना चाहिए, उसे किसी आलमारी में बंद करके नहीं रखना चाहिए।
१२॰ विद्यार्थी को अध्ययन कक्ष में पूर्व-उत्तर (ईशान) में सरस्वती देवी का चित्र अवश्य लगाना चाहिए तथा प्रतिदिन प्रातःकाल स्नानादि से निवृत्त होकर माता सरस्वती के चित्र के सम्मुख निम्नलिखित मन्त्र का १०८ बार जप करना चाहिए। "ॐ ह्रीं ऐं ह्रीं ॐ सरस्वत्यै नमः।"
१३॰ जुते पहन कर अध्ययन कक्ष में नहीं पढ़ना चाहिए। अध्ययन कक्ष की टेबल पर ताश, शतरंज आदि अन्य खेल नहीं खेलना चाहिए।
१४॰ परीक्षा के लिए जाते समय पूज्य व्यक्तियों के चरण स्पर्श कर आशीर्वाद लेना चाहिए तथा घर के पूजाघर में गौघृत का दीपक जलाकर जाना चाहिए।
१५॰ परीक्षाओं के दौरान घर में भूमि पर शयन करना चाहिए।
१६॰ परीक्षाओं के दौरान विद्यार्थी के कक्ष के द्वार पर नीम की डाली लगानी चाहिए। 
१७॰ मेष राशि वाले विद्यार्थी स्कूली शिक्षा की अपेक्षा उच्च शिक्षा में अधिक रुचि रखते हैं। जिन जातकों का अध्ययन के प्रति उत्साह कम हो, उन्हें निम्न उपचारों में से कोई एक करना चाहिए, जिससे अध्ययन के प्रति उत्साह बढ़ेगा।
उपाय - लाल चंदन का तिलक लगाएं, "ॐ गं गणपतये नमः" मंत्र का एक या चार बार उच्चारण कराएं, स्कूल जाते समय गुलाबी रुमाल साथ में रखें।

वृष राशि के विद्यार्थी प्रतिभाशाली होते हैं। अध्ययन में इनकी रुचि होती है, लेकिन इन्हें एक अच्छे गुरु , मार्गदर्शक और प्यार की जरूरत होती है ये रचनात्मक होते हैं। इनके लिए ये उपाय करें।
उपाय - शिव "ॐ नमः शिवाय" मंत्र का 11 बार उच्चरण करना चाहिए, नृत्यमुद्रा के शिव, गणोश या कृष्ण का चित्र बैग में रखना चाहिए, कुलदेवी को या माता को प्रणाम करके जाएं।

मिथुन राशि के विद्यार्थियों को स्कूल में मददगार के रूप में अच्छे साथी की जरूरत होती है, जो इनकी समय-समय पर मदद कर सके। अगर वह टीचर से डरे एवं सहमे रहते हैं, तो इन्हें स्कूल जाते समय गुलाब का फूल या फूल का चित्र टीचर को देने के लिए दें।
उपाय - हरा रुमाल साथ में रखें, "ॐ कपिलाय नमः" मंत्र का पांच बार उच्चारण कराएं, रोली का तिलक लगाकर भेजें।

कर्क राशि के विद्यार्थी चंचल होते हैं। इनकी मित्रों का समूह बनाकर रहने की आदत होती है। ये प्रतिभाशाली होते हुए भी कई बार प्रमाद कर देते हैं।
उपाय - "ॐ सुमुखाय नमः" मंत्र का उच्चारण कराकर स्कूल भेजना चाहिए, मिश्री खिलाकर भेजें, सफेद चंदन का तिलक लगाकर भेजें, आचार साथ में न रखें।

सिंह राशि के विद्यार्थी उत्साही एवं शरारती होते हैं। ऊपर से समझदार, लेकिन खतरों से खेलने वाले होते हैं। इनके लिए लंबी बैठक में पढ़ना बड़ा मुश्किल होता है। ये स्वयं ही अध्ययन की ओर झुकते हैं।
उपाय - "ॐ सूर्याय नमः" मंत्र का उच्चारण करके प्रात: सूर्य के दर्शन करें, शहद खाकर जाएं, रोली का तिलक लगाएं।

कन्या राशि वाले विद्यार्थी टीचर से बहुत डरते हैं। गरिमामय होते हैं किंतु शरारत इनका स्वभाव होता है। ये छोटी सी चीज मिलने पर खुश हो जाते हैं, लेकिन याद रखने और रटने से कतराते हैं। हालांकि इन्हें पठन-पाठन में कोई समस्या पेश नहीं आती।
उपाय - "ॐ विकटाय नमः" मंत्र का उच्चारण करके विद्यालय जाना चाहिए, सौंफ व मिश्री खाकर निकलें, सरस्वती के चित्र को साथ रखना चाहिए, मोरपंखी का पत्ता बैग में रखकर स्कूल जाना चाहिए, दूर्वांकुर पुस्तक में रखनी चाहिए।

तुला राशि के विद्यार्थी खेल में विशेष रुचि लेते हैं। कैरम, शतरंज और इंटरनेट गेम इन्हें पसंद होते हैं, लेकिन अध्ययन में दिशा-निर्देश मिलने पर नया कीर्तिमान भी स्थापित कर सकते हैं।
उपाय - दही मिश्री खाकर जाएं, "ॐ नमः शिवाय" मंत्र का 11 बार उच्चारण करके जाएं, अपने हाथ से माता-पिता को फल देकर प्रणाम करें, शिवजी के चित्र को साथ रखें।

वृश्चिक राशि वाले विद्यार्थी भावुक होते हैं। कई बार इनके नेत्रों में आंसू भी आ जाते हैं। इन्हें डर बहुत लगता है पर अकेले रहने पर शरारत करते हैं। स्कूल में कम, टीवी और कंप्यूटर में ज्यादा रुचि रखते हैं।
उपाय - केसर-चंदन का तिलक लगाकर जाएं, ध्यानमुद्रा में बैठे हनुमानजी का चित्र साथ में रखें या दर्शन करके जाएं, "ॐ विनायकाय नमः" का मंत्र उच्चारण करके जाएं, खोपरा मिश्री खाकर निकलें।

धनु राशि वाले प्राय: खिलाड़ी एवं मेधावी भी होते हैं। शुरू-शुरू में अध्ययन से कतराते हैं, पर फिर धुन सवार हो जाती है। कुछ को पढ़ने से अरुचि भी हो जाती है।
उपाय - गायत्री मंत्र का उच्चारण करके निकलें, श्री कृष्ण के बंसी बजाते हुए चित्र को पुस्तक में रखें, दूर्वांकुर गणोशजी को चढ़ाकर जाएं, पीले रंग का रूमाल साथ में रखें।

मकर राशि वाले बालक गंभीर दिखते हैं, लेकिन होते शरारती हैं। इन्हें पढ़ाने व समझाने में टीचर को पसीना आ जाता है, लेकिन ये अपने आप बहुत जल्द और अच्छे से समझ पाते हैं।
उपाय - मोर का गोल पंख पुस्तकों में रखें, तुलसीपत्र खाकर जाएं, "ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय" मंत्र का उच्चारण करके जाएं, नीला रुमाल साथ रखें।

कुंभ राशि के बालक अध्ययन काल में लिखने-पढ़ने से कतराते हैं, लेकिन समय के साथ इनमें बदलाव आ जाता है। सुलेख ठीक होता है। अपना काम अभिभावकों से कराना पसंद करते हैं। प्रतिष्ठा की ज्यादा चिंता रहती है।
उपाय - "ॐ जूँ सः" मंत्र का उच्चारण करके निकलें, उगते सूरज को प्रणाम करें, भुने चने व गुड़ खाकर निकलें। हनुमानजी का स्मरण करें। काले रंग का रुमाल साथ रखें।

मीन राशि वाले विद्यार्थी अपने दोस्तों से चर्चा करने व खेलने में समय बर्बाद करते हैं। ये मेधावी होते हैं, लेकिन कम मेहनत करके अधिक पाना चाहते हैं।
उपाय - पंचामृत (दूध, दही, घी, शहद, मिश्री) खाकर निकलें, दादा-दादी या बुजुर्गो का आशीर्वाद लेकर निकलें, "ॐ महा सरस्वत्यै नमः" मंत्र का उच्चारण करके जाएं, हल्के आकाशी नीले या हल्के पीले रंग का रुमाल साथ रखें। :bloom:

----------


## Neelima

टोटके
व्यापार वृद्धि
१॰ व्यवसाय प्रारम्भ करने से पूर्व पत्नी या माता द्वारा यथासंभव भगवान की पूजा कराए, उसके पश्चात् पेड़े का प्रसाद बांटें तथा नौकरों को एक-एक रुपया बांटें। ऐसा नियमपूर्वक प्रत्येक शुक्रवार को करते रहें।
२॰ यदि ग्राहक कम आते हैं अथवा आते ही न हों तो यह अचूक प्रयोग करें। सोमवार को सफेद चन्दन को नीले डोरे में पिरो लें तथा २१ बार दुर्गा सप्तशती के निम्न मन्त्र से अभिमंत्रित करें-
"ॐ दुर्गे! स्मृता हरसि भीतिमशेष-जन्तोः,
स्वस्थैः स्मृता मतिमतीव-शुभां ददासि।
दारिद्र्य-दुःख-भय-हारिणि का त्वदन्या,
सर्वोपकार-करणाय सदाऽऽर्द्र-चित्ता।।"
अब अभिमन्त्रित चंदन को पूजा स्थल पर स्थापित कर दें या कैश-बॉक्स में स्थापित कर दें।
३॰ व्यवसाय स्थल पर श्रीयंत्र का विशाल रंगीन चित्र लगा लें, जिससे सबको दर्शन होते रहें।
४॰ व्यवसाय को नजर-टोक लगी हो अथवा किसी ने तांत्रिक प्रयोग कर दिया हो तो U आकार में काले घोड़े की पुरानी नाल चौखट पर इस प्रकार लगा दें, जिससे सबकी नजर उस पर पड़े।
५॰ व्यवसाय स्थल पर प्रवेश करने से पूर्व अपना नासिका स्वर देखें-जिस नासिका से श्वास चल रहा हो, वही पाँव प्रथम अंदर रखें। यदि दाहिनी नासिका से श्वास चल रहा हो तो अत्यन्त शुभ रहता है।

न्यायालय में विजय
१॰ तीन साबुत काली मिर्च के दाने तथा थोड़ी-सी देसी शक्कर मुंह में चबाते हुए निकल जाएं (जिस दिन न्यायालय जाना हो) अनुकूलता रहेगी।
२॰ जिस नासिका से श्वास चल रहा हो, वही पाँव प्रथम बाहर रखें। यदि दाहिनी नासिका से श्वास चल रहा हो तो अत्यन्त शुभ रहता है।
३॰ गवाह मुकर रहा हो या जज विपरीत हो तो विधिपूर्वक हत्थाजोड़ी साथ ले जाने से चमत्कारी प्रभाव उत्पन्न होता है।

रोग शान्ति
१॰ घर के सदस्यों की संख्या + घर आये अतिथियों की संख्या + दो-चार अतिरिक्त गुड़ की बनी मीठी रोटियां, प्रत्येक माह कुत्ते तथा कौए इत्यादि को खिलानी चाहिए। इससे साध्य तथा असाध्य दोनों ही प्रकार के रोगों की शांति होती है। यह रोटी तन्दूर या अग्नि पर ही बनाएं, तवे आदि पर नहीं।
२॰ प्रत्येक शनिवार को प्रातः पीपल को तीन बार स्पर्श करके शरीर पर हाथ फेरना तथा जल, कच्चा दूध तथा गुड़ (तीनों किसी लोटे में डाल कर) पीपल पर चढ़ाना भी लाभकारी होता है।
३॰ दवा आदि से रोग नियंत्रित न हो रहा हो तब-
शनिवार को सूर्यास्त के समय हनुमानजी के मन्दिर जाकर हनुमान जी को साष्टांग दण्डवत् करें तथा उनके चरणों का सिन्दूर घर ले आयें। तत्पश्चात् निम्न मंत्र से उस सिन्दूर को अभिमन्त्रित करें- "मनोजवं मारुततुल्यवेगं, जितेन्द्रियं बुद्धिमतां वरिष्ठं। वातात्मजं वानरयूथमुख्यं श्रीरामदूतं शरणं प्रपद्ये।।"
अब उस सिन्दूर को रोगी के माथे पर लगा दें।
४॰ जो व्यक्ति प्रायः स्वस्थ रहता हो, जिसे कोई विशेष रोग न हुआ हो, उस व्यक्ति का वस्त्र रोगी को पहनाने से तुरन्त स्वास्थ्य लाभ प्राप्त करता है।

दुर्घटना से रक्षा
१॰ वाहन में विधिवत् प्राण प्रतिष्ठित वाहन-दुर्घटना-नाशक "मारुति-यन्त्र" स्थापित करें। 
२॰ जिस नासिका से स्वर चल रहा हो, थोड़ा-सा श्वास ऊपर खींचकर वही पांव सर्वप्रथम वाहन पर रखें।
३॰ वाहन पर बैठते समय सात बार इष्टदेव का स्मरण करते हुए स्टेयरिंग को स्पर्श करें तथा स्पर्शित हाथ माथे से लगाएं।
४॰ घर से निकलते समय "ॐ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय" का जप करने चाहिए।
५॰ अपनी और अपने वाहन की सुरक्षा के लिए आठ छुहारे लाल कपड़े में बांधकर अपनी गाड़ी या जेब में रखें।
६॰ वाहन दुर्घटना के लिए एक सरलतम उपाय यह है कि घर से बाहर जाते समय श्रद्धापूर्वक बोलें कि "बजरंगा ले जायेगा ते बजरंगा ले आयेगा"।
 :bloom:

----------


## Neelima

*शीघ्र विवाह के टोटके*
१॰ जिस समय भी कन्या के परिजन वर पक्ष से विवाह वार्ता करने के लिए जाएँ, उस समय कन्या प्रसन्नतापूर्वक उन्हें मिष्ठान्न खिलाकर विदा करे तथा अपने बालों को खोले रखें।
२॰ विवाह के लिए वर पक्ष के घर में प्रवेश करते समय कन्या के पिता अथवा अन्य जिम्मेदार व्यक्ति को दाएँ एवं बाएँ पैर में से वह पैर पहले घर में रखना चाहिए, जिस नासिका में स्वर प्रवाहित हो रहा हो।
३॰ शीघ्र विवाह के लिए कन्याओं को सोलह सोमवार के व्रत करने चाहिए तथा प्रत्येक सोमवार को शिव मन्दिर में जाकर जलाभिषेक करना चाहिए।
४॰ यदि मंगली दोष के कारण विवाह में विलम्ब हो रहा हो, तो सिन्दूर एवं चमेली का तेल कन्या के हाथ से हनुमानजी के चोला चढ़ाने के लिए मन्दिर में दान करवाना चाहिए। साथ ही चाँदी के वर्क भी दान करवाना चाहिए। यदि यह प्रयोग निरन्तर सात मंगलवार-शनिवार को किया जाए, तो मंगल एवं शनि के दुष्प्रभाव से उत्पन्न विवाह विलम्ब का योग शान्त होता है।
५॰ कन्या के विवाह में हो रहे विलम्ब को दूर करने के लिए माता-पिता को विवाह की वार्ता के समय कन्या को कोई एक नवीन वस्त्र अवश्य धारण कराना चाहिए। यदि वस्त्र लाल रंग का हो, तो अधिक अनुकूल रहेगा।
६॰ यदि विवाह प्रस्ताव प्राप्त नहीं हो रहे हो, तो कन्या के माता-पिता को चाहिए कि वे कन्या को गुरुवार के दिन पीला वस्त्र एवं शुक्रवार को कोई सफेद वस्त्र पहनाएँ। ये वस्त्र नए हों, तो शीघ्र फल मिलेगा। अधिक पुराने तथा फटे वस्त्र नहीं पहनाएँ। यदि चार सप्ताह तक निरन्तर यह प्रयोग किया जाए, तो प्रयोग अवधि के दौरान अच्छे विवाह प्रस्ताव प्राप्त हो जाते हैं। इसमें किसी वस्त्र को दुबारा नहीं पहनना चाहिए।
७॰ यदि विवाह प्रस्ताव, विवाह तय होने के अंतिम चरण में पहुँचकर टूट जाते हैं, तो ऐसे व्यक्ति को यह प्रयास करना चाहिए कि जिस कक्ष में बैठकर वार्ता की जाए, उसमें वे अपने जूते-चप्पल कक्ष के द्वार के बाईं ओर उतार के प्रवेश करें।
८॰ विवाह योग्य युवक-युवती को जब भी किसी अन्य व्यक्ति के विवाहोत्सव में भाग लेने का अवसर मिले, तो वर या कन्या को लगाई जा रही मेहंदी में से कुछ मेहंदी लेकर अपने हाथों पर भी लगा लें।

----------


## Neelima

*ग्रह पीड़ा निवारक टोटके-*
*सूर्य*
१॰ सूर्य को बली बनाने के लिए व्यक्ति को प्रातःकाल सूर्योदय के समय उठकर लाल पूष्प वाले पौधों एवं वृक्षों को जल से सींचना चाहिए।
२॰ रात्रि में ताँबे के पात्र में जल भरकर सिरहाने रख दें तथा दूसरे दिन प्रातःकाल उसे पीना चाहिए।
३॰ ताँबे का कड़ा दाहिने हाथ में धारण किया जा सकता है।
४॰ लाल गाय को रविवार के दिन दोपहर के समय दोनों हाथों में गेहूँ भरकर खिलाने चाहिए। गेहूँ को जमीन पर नहीं डालना चाहिए।
५॰ किसी भी महत्त्वपूर्ण कार्य पर जाते समय घर से मीठी वस्तु खाकर निकलना चाहिए।
६॰ हाथ में मोली (कलावा) छः बार लपेटकर बाँधना चाहिए।
७॰ लाल चन्दन को घिसकर स्नान के जल में डालना चाहिए।
सूर्य के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु रविवार का दिन, सूर्य के नक्षत्र (कृत्तिका, उत्तरा-फाल्गुनी तथा उत्तराषाढ़ा) तथा सूर्य की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*चन्द्रमा*
१॰ व्यक्ति को देर रात्रि तक नहीं जागना चाहिए। रात्रि के समय घूमने-फिरने तथा यात्रा से बचना चाहिए।
२॰ रात्रि में ऐसे स्थान पर सोना चाहिए जहाँ पर चन्द्रमा की रोशनी आती हो।
३॰ ऐसे व्यक्ति के घर में दूषित जल का संग्रह नहीं होना चाहिए।
४॰ वर्षा का पानी काँच की बोतल में भरकर घर में रखना चाहिए।
५॰ वर्ष में एक बार किसी पवित्र नदी या सरोवर में स्नान अवश्य करना चाहिए।
६॰ सोमवार के दिन मीठा दूध नहीं पूना चाहिए।
७॰ सफेद सुगंधित पुष्प वाले पौधे घर में लगाकर उनकी देखभाल करनी चाहिए।
चन्द्रमा के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु सोमवार का दिन, चन्द्रमा के नक्षत्र (रोहिणी, हस्त तथा श्रवण) तथा चन्द्रमा की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*मंगल*
१॰ लाल कपड़े में सौंफ बाँधकर अपने शयनकक्ष में रखनी चाहिए।
२॰ ऐसा व्यक्ति जब भी अपना घर बनवाये तो उसे घर में लाल पत्थर अवश्य लगवाना चाहिए।
३॰ बन्धुजनों को मिष्ठान्न का सेवन कराने से भी मंगल शुभ बनता है।
४॰ लाल वस्त्र लिकर उसमें दो मुठ्ठी मसूर की दाल बाँधकर मंगलवार के दिन किसी भिखारी को दान करनी चाहिए।
५॰ मंगलवार के दिन हनुमानजी के चरण से सिन्दूर लिकर उसका टीका माथे पर लगाना चाहिए।
६॰ बंदरों को गुड़ और चने खिलाने चाहिए।
७॰ अपने घर में लाल पुष्प वाले पौधे या वृक्ष लगाकर उनकी देखभाल करनी चाहिए।
मंगल के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु मंगलवार का दिन, मंगल के नक्षत्र (मृगशिरा, चित्रा, धनिष्ठा) तथा मंगल की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*बुध*
१॰ अपने घर में तुलसी का पौधा अवश्य लगाना चाहिए तथा निरन्तर उसकी देखभाल करनी चाहिए। बुधवार के दिन तुलसी पत्र का सेवन करना चाहिए।
२॰ बुधवार के दिन हरे रंग की चूड़ियाँ हिजड़े को दान करनी चाहिए।
३॰ हरी सब्जियाँ एवं हरा चारा गाय को खिलाना चाहिए।
४॰ बुधवार के दिन गणेशजी के मंदिर में मूँग के लड्डुओं का भोग लगाएँ तथा बच्चों को बाँटें।
५॰ घर में खंडित एवं फटी हुई धार्मिक पुस्तकें एवं ग्रंथ नहीं रखने चाहिए।
६॰ अपने घर में कंटीले पौधे, झाड़ियाँ एवं वृक्ष नहीं लगाने चाहिए। फलदार पौधे लगाने से बुध ग्रह की अनुकूलता बढ़ती है।
७॰ तोता पालने से भी बुध ग्रह की अनुकूलता बढ़ती है।
बुध के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु बुधवार का दिन, बुध के नक्षत्र (आश्लेषा, ज्येष्ठा, रेवती) तथा बुध की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*गुरु*
१॰ ऐसे व्यक्ति को अपने माता-पिता, गुरुजन एवं अन्य पूजनीय व्यक्तियों के प्रति आदर भाव रखना चाहिए तथा महत्त्वपूर्ण समयों पर इनका चरण स्पर्श कर आशिर्वाद लेना चाहिए।
२॰ सफेद चन्दन की लकड़ी को पत्थर पर घिसकर उसमें केसर मिलाकर लेप को माथे पर लगाना चाहिए या टीका लगाना चाहिए।
३॰ ऐसे व्यक्ति को मन्दिर में या किसी धर्म स्थल पर निःशुल्क सेवा करनी चाहिए। 
४॰ किसी भी मन्दिर या इबादत घर के सम्मुख से निकलने पर अपना सिर श्रद्धा से झुकाना चाहिए।
५॰ ऐसे व्यक्ति को परस्त्री / परपुरुष से संबंध नहीं रखने चाहिए।
६॰ गुरुवार के दिन मन्दिर में केले के पेड़ के सम्मुख गौघृत का दीपक जलाना चाहिए।
७॰ गुरुवार के दिन आटे के लोयी में चने की दाल, गुड़ एवं पीसी हल्दी डालकर गाय को खिलानी चाहिए।
गुरु के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु गुरुवार का दिन, गुरु के नक्षत्र (पुनर्वसु, विशाखा, पूर्व-भाद्रपद) तथा गुरु की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*शुक्र*
१॰ काली चींटियों को चीनी खिलानी चाहिए।
२॰ शुक्रवार के दिन सफेद गाय को आटा खिलाना चाहिए।
३॰ किसी काने व्यक्ति को सफेद वस्त्र एवं सफेद मिष्ठान्न का दान करना चाहिए।
४॰ किसी महत्त्वपूर्ण कार्य के लिए जाते समय १० वर्ष से कम आयु की कन्या का चरण स्पर्श करके आशीर्वाद लेना चाहिए।
५॰ अपने घर में सफेद पत्थर लगवाना चाहिए।
६॰ किसी कन्या के विवाह में कन्यादान का अवसर मिले तो अवश्य स्वीकारना चाहिए।
७॰ शुक्रवार के दिन गौ-दुग्ध से स्नान करना चाहिए।
शुक्र के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु शुक्रवार का दिन, शुक्र के नक्षत्र (भरणी, पूर्वा-फाल्गुनी, पुर्वाषाढ़ा) तथा शुक्र की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*शनि*
१॰ शनिवार के दिन पीपल वृक्ष की जड़ पर तिल्ली के तेल का दीपक जलाएँ।
२॰ शनिवार के दिन लोहे, चमड़े, लकड़ी की वस्तुएँ एवं किसी भी प्रकार का तेल नहीं खरीदना चाहिए।
३॰ शनिवार के दिन बाल एवं दाढ़ी-मूँछ नही कटवाने चाहिए।
४॰ भड्डरी को कड़वे तेल का दान करना चाहिए।
५॰ भिखारी को उड़द की दाल की कचोरी खिलानी चाहिए।
६॰ किसी दुःखी व्यक्ति के आँसू अपने हाथों से पोंछने चाहिए।
७॰ घर में काला पत्थर लगवाना चाहिए।
शनि के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु शनिवार का दिन, शनि के नक्षत्र (पुष्य, अनुराधा, उत्तरा-भाद्रपद) तथा शनि की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*राहु*
१॰ ऐसे व्यक्ति को अष्टधातु का कड़ा दाहिने हाथ में धारण करना चाहिए।
२॰ हाथी दाँत का लाकेट गले में धारण करना चाहिए।
३॰ अपने पास सफेद चन्दन अवश्य रखना चाहिए। सफेद चन्दन की माला भी धारण की जा सकती है।
४॰ जमादार को तम्बाकू का दान करना चाहिए।
५॰ दिन के संधिकाल में अर्थात् सूर्योदय या सूर्यास्त के समय कोई महत्त्वपूर्ण कार्य नही करना चाहिए।
६॰ यदि किसी अन्य व्यक्ति के पास रुपया अटक गया हो, तो प्रातःकाल पक्षियों को दाना चुगाना चाहिए।
७॰ झुठी कसम नही खानी चाहिए।
राहु के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु शनिवार का दिन, राहु के नक्षत्र (आर्द्रा, स्वाती, शतभिषा) तथा शनि की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

*केतु*
१॰ भिखारी को दो रंग का कम्बल दान देना चाहिए।
२॰ नारियल में मेवा भरकर भूमि में दबाना चाहिए।
३॰ बकरी को हरा चारा खिलाना चाहिए।
४॰ ऊँचाई से गिरते हुए जल में स्नान करना चाहिए।
५॰ घर में दो रंग का पत्थर लगवाना चाहिए।
६॰ चारपाई के नीचे कोई भारी पत्थर रखना चाहिए।
७॰ किसी पवित्र नदी या सरोवर का जल अपने घर में लाकर रखना चाहिए।
केतु के दुष्प्रभाव निवारण के लिए किए जा रहे टोटकों हेतु मंगलवार का दिन, केतु के नक्षत्र (अश्विनी, मघा तथा मूल) तथा मंगल की होरा में अधिक शुभ होते हैं।

----------


## kumarvin

*Kya Aap Jain Hain ..?  Kripya Namokar mantra Kee bhee Visheshta Bataney kee kripa karen...I am also jain...Digamb*er..




> *नवनाथ-स्तुति*
>  "आदि-नाथ कैलाश-निवासी, उदय-नाथ काटै जम-फाँसी। सत्य-नाथ सारनी सन्त भाखै, सन्तोष-नाथ सदा सन्तन की राखै। कन्थडी-नाथ सदा सुख-दाई, अञ्चति अचम्भे-नाथ सहाई। ज्ञान-पारखी सिद्ध चौरङ्गी, मत्स्येन्द्र-नाथ दादा बहुरङ्गी। गोरख-नाथ सकल घट-व्यापी, काटै कलि-मल, तारै भव-पीरा। नव-नाथों के नाम सुमिरिए, तनिक भस्मी ले मस्तक धरिए। रोग-शोक-दारिद नशावै, निर्मल देह परम सुख पावै। भूत-प्रेत-भय-भञ्जना, नव-नाथों का नाम। सेवक सुमरे चन्द्र-नाथ, पूर्ण होंय सब काम।।"
> 
> *विधिः-* प्रतिदिन नव-नाथों का पूजन कर उक्त स्तुति का २१ बार पाठ कर मस्तक पर भस्म लगाए। इससे नवनाथों की कृपा मिलती है। साथ ही सब प्रकार के भय-पीड़ा, रोग-दोष, भूत-प्रेत-बाधा दूर होकर मनोकामना, सुख-सम्पत्ति आदि अभीष्ट कार्य सिद्ध होते हैं। २१ दिनों तक, २१ बार पाठ करने से सिद्धि होती है।
> :movie::up:

----------


## Neelima

> *Kya Aap Jain Hain ..?  Kripya Namokar mantra Kee bhee Visheshta Bataney kee kripa karen...I am also jain...Digamb*er..


http://www.jainlibrary.org/elib_mast...hav_211084.pdf

इस विषय में विस्तृत लेख फिर कभी / शीघ्र ही ॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰

----------


## Neelima

*अक्षय-धन-प्राप्ति मन्त्र*
प्रार्थना
हे मां लक्ष्मी, शरण हम तुम्हारी।
पूरण करो अब माता कामना हमारी।।
धन की अधिष्ठात्री, जीवन-सुख-दात्री।
सुनो-सुनो अम्बे सत्-गुरु की पुकार।
शम्भु की पुकार, मां कामाक्षा की पुकार।।
तुम्हें विष्णु की आन, अब मत करो मान।
आशा लगाकर अम देते हैं दीप-दान।।
*मन्त्र-* "ॐ नमः विष्णु-प्रियायै, ॐ नमः कामाक्षायै। ह्रीं ह्रीं ह्रीं क्रीं क्रीं क्रीं श्रीं श्रीं श्रीं फट् स्वाहा।"
*विधि-* 'दीपावली' की सन्ध्या को पाँच मिट्टी के दीपकों में गाय का घी डालकर रुई की बत्ती जलाए। 'लक्ष्मी जी' को दीप-दान करें और 'मां कामाक्षा' का ध्यान कर उक्त प्रार्थना करे। मन्त्र का १०८ बार जप करे। 'दीपक' सारी रात जलाए रखे और स्वयं भी जागता रहे। नींद आने लगे, तो मन्त्र का जप करे। प्रातःकाल दीपों के बुझ जाने के बाद उन्हें नए वस्त्र में बाँधकर 'तिजोरी' या 'बक्से' में रखे। इससे श्रीलक्ष्मीजी का उसमें वास हो जाएगा और धन-प्राप्ति होगी। प्रतिदिन सन्ध्या समय दीप जलाए और पाँच बार उक्त मन्त्र का जप करे।

*अनायास धन-प्राप्ति मन्त्र*
प्रार्थना- यक्ष का भण्डार, कुबेर का भण्डार। रत्न से भरा हुआ, जहाँ हो गड़ा हुआ। दोहाई कामाक्षा की, दिखा दो वह स्थान। तुम्हें शंकर की आन, सत्-गुरु का कहना मान। तुम्हारी महिमा महान, आज है उसकी पहचान। तुम्हें शिव की कसम, सती धर्म की कसम।
*मन्त्र-* "ॐ नमः कामाक्षायै ह्रीं ह्रीं ह्रीं क्रीं क्रीं क्रीं श्रीं श्रीं श्रीं फट् स्वाहा।"
*विधि-* उक्त मन्त्र का जप शनिवार से प्रारम्भ करे। २२ दिनों तक प्रतिदिन १०८ बार जप करे। तेइसवें दिन पूजा समाप्त होने पर घर से निकले और जो सबसे पहले दिखाई दे, उसे आदर से ले आए तथा उसकी इच्छानुसार उसे भोजन कराए। रात को सोते समय कामाक्षा का ध्यान कर उक्त मन्त्र का ७ बार जप करे। ऐसा नित्य करे। २२ दिन के अन्दर स्वप्न में अपार धन का भण्डार दिखाई देगा। फिर रात के समय उस स्थान पर पहुँच कर वहाँ की मिट्टी खोदकर धन ले आए।

*आय बढ़ाने का मन्त्र*
प्रार्थना-विष्णु-प्रिया लक्ष्मी, शिव-प्रिया सती से प्रगट हुई कामाक्षा भगवती। आदि-शक्ति युगल-मूर्ति महिमा अपार, दोनों की प्रीति अमर जाने संसार। दोहाई कामाक्षा की, दोहाई दोहाई। आय बढ़ा, व्यय घटा, दया कर माई।
*मन्त्र-* "ॐ नमः विष्णु-प्रियायै, ॐ नमः शिव-प्रियायै, ॐ नमः कामाक्षायै, ह्रीं ह्रीं फट् स्वाहा।"
*विधि-* किसी दिन प्रातः स्नान कर उक्त मन्त्र का १०८ बार जप कर ११ बार गाय के घी से हवन करे। नित्य ७ बार जप करे। इससे शीघ्र ही आय में वृद्धि होगी।

----------


## Neelima

*त्रिकाल-दर्शक गौरी-शिव मन्त्र*
*विनियोगः-* अनयोः शक्ति-शिव-मन्त्रयोः श्री दक्षिणामूर्ति ऋषिः, गायत्र्यनुष्टुभौ छन्दसी, गौरी परमेश्वरी सर्वज्ञः शिवश्च देवते, मम त्रिकाल-दर्शक-ज्योतिश्शास्त्र-ज्ञान-प्राप्तये जपे विनियोगः।

*ऋष्यादि-न्यासः*- श्री दक्षिणामूर्ति ऋषये नमः शिरसि, गायत्र्यनुष्टुभौ छन्दोभ्यां नमः मुखे, गौरी परमेश्वरी सर्वज्ञः शिवश्च देवताभ्यां नमः हृदि, मम त्रिकाल-दर्शक-ज्योतिश्शास्त्र-ज्ञान-प्राप्तये जपे विनियोगाय नमः अञ्जलौ।

*कर-न्यास (अंग-न्यास)ः-* ऐं अंगुष्ठभ्यां नमः (हृदयाय नमः), ऐं तर्जनीभ्यां नमः (शिरसे स्वाहा), ऐं मध्यमाभ्यां नमः (शिखायै वषट्), ऐं अनामिकाभ्यां हुं (कवचाय हुं), ऐं कनिष्ठिकाभ्यां वौषट् (नेत्र त्रयाय वौषट्), ऐं करतल-करपृष्ठाभ्यां फट् (अस्त्राय फट्)।

*ध्यानः-*
उद्यानस्यैक-वृक्षाधः, परे हैमवते द्विज-
क्रीडन्तीं भूषितां गौरीं, शुक्ल-वस्त्रां शुचि-स्मिताम्।
देव-दारु-वने तत्र, ध्यान-स्तिमित-लोचनम्।।
चतुर्भुजं त्रि-नेत्रं च, जटिलं चन्द्र-शेखरम्।
शुक्ल-वर्णं महा-देवं, ध्याये परममीश्वरम्।।

*मानस पूजनः-* लं पृथिवी-तत्त्वात्मकं गन्धं समर्पयामि नमः। हं आकाश-तत्त्वात्मकं पुष्पं समर्पयामि नमः। यं वायु-तत्त्वात्मकं धूपं घ्रापयामि नमः। रं अग्नि-तत्त्वात्मकं दीपं दर्शयामि नमः। वं अमृत-तत्त्वात्मकं नैवेद्यं निवेदयामि नमः। शं शक्ति-तत्त्वात्मकं ताम्बूलं समर्पयामि नमः।

*शक्ति-शिवात्मक मन्त्रः-* "ॐ ऐं गौरि, वद वद गिरि परमैश्वर्य-सिद्ध्यर्थं ऐं। सर्वज्ञ-नाथ, पार्वती-पते, सर्व-लोक-गुरो, शिव, शरणं त्वां प्रपन्नोऽस्मि। पालय, ज्ञानं प्रदापय।"

इस 'शक्ति-शिवात्मक मन्त्र' के पुरश्चरण की आवश्यकता नहीं है। केवल जप से ही अभीष्ट सिद्धि होती है। अतः यथाशक्ति प्रतिदिन जप कर जप फल देवता को समर्पित कर देना चाहिए।

----------


## Neelima

सर्वप्रथम गणेश का ही पूजन क्यों ? 1

हिन्दू धर्म में किसी भी शुभ कार्य का आरम्भ करने के पूर्व गणेश जी की पूजा करना आवश्यक माना गया है, क्योंकि उन्हें विघ्नहर्ता व ऋद्धि-सिद्धि का स्वामी कहा जाता है। इनके स्मरण, ध्यान, जप, आराधना से कामनाओं की पूर्ति होती है व विघ्नों का विनाश होता है। वे शीघ्र प्रसन्न होने वाले बुद्धि के अधिष्ठाता और साक्षात् प्रणव रूप हैं। प्रत्येक शुभ कार्य के पूर्व ‘श्री गणेशाय नमः’ का उच्चारण कर उनकी स्तुति में यह मंत्र बोला जाता है -*
वक्रतुण्ड महाकाय सूर्यकोटि समप्रभः।
निर्विघ्नं कुरू मे देव सर्व कार्येषु सर्वदा।।
गणेश जी विद्या के देवता हैं। साधना में उच्चस्तरीय दूरदर्शिता आ जाए, उचित-अनुचित, कर्तव्य-अकर्तव्य की पहचान हो जाए, इसीलिये सभी शुभ कार्यों में गणेश पूजन का विधान बनाया गया है।
शास्त्रीय प्रमाणों में पंचदेवों की उपासना सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में प्रख्यात है। ‘शब्दकल्पद्रुम’ कोश में लिखा है -
आदित्यं गणनाथं च देवीं रूद्रं च केशवम्।
पंचदैवतमित्युक्त   सर्वकर्मसु पूजयेत्।।
पंचदेवों की उपासना का रहस्य पंचभूतों के साथ सम्बन्धित है। पंचभूतों में पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु और आकाश प्रख्यात हैं और इन्हीं के आधिपत्य के कारण से आदित्य, गणनाथ(गणेश), देवी, रूद्र और केशव- ये पंचदेव भी पूजनीय प्रख्यात हैं। एक-एक तत्त्व का एक-एक देवता स्वामी है-*
आकाशस्याधिपो विष्णुरग्नेश्चैव महेश्वरी।
वायोः सूर्यः क्षितेरीशो जीवनस्य गणाधिपः।।
क्रम निम्न प्रकार है-
महाभूत अधिपति*
1. क्षिति (पृथ्वी) शिव*
2. अप् (जल) गणेश*
3. तेज (अग्नि) शक्ति (महेश्वरी)*
4. मरूत् (वायु) सूर्य (अग्नि)*
5. व्योम (आकाश) विष्णु*
भगवान् श्रीशिव पृथ्वी तत्त्व के अधिपति होने के कारण उनकी पार्थिव-पूजा का विधान है। भगवान् विष्णु के आकाश तत्त्व के अधिपति होने के कारण उनकी शब्दों द्वारा स्तुति का विधान है। भगवती देवी के अग्नि तत्त्व का अधिपति होने के कारण उनका अग्निकुण्ड में हवनादि के द्वारा पूजा का विधान है। श्रीगणेश के जलतत्त्व के अधिपति होने के कारण उनकी सर्वप्रथम पूजा का विधान है; क्योंकि सर्वप्रथम उत्पन्न होने वाले तत्त्व ‘जल’ का अधिपति होने के कारण गणेशजी ही प्रथमपूज्य के अधिकारी होते हैं। मनु का कथन है-‘अप एच ससर्जादौ तासु बीजमवासृजत्।’ (मनुस्मृति 1। 8) इस प्रमाण से सृष्टि के आदि में एकमात्र वर्तमान जल का अधिपति गणेश हैं।
गणेश शब्द का अर्थ है - गणों का स्वामी। हमारे शरीर में पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ, पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियाँ और चार अन्तःकरण हैं, इनके पीछे जो शक्तियाँ हैं, उन्हीं को चौदह देवता कहते हैं। इन देवताओं के मूल प्रेरक हैं भगवान् श्रीगणेश। वस्तुतः भगवान् गणपति शब्दब्रह्म अर्थात् ओंकार के प्रतीक हैं, इनकी महत्ता का यह मुख्य कारण है। श्रीगणपत्यथर्वशी  ्ष में कहा गया है कि ओंकार का ही व्यक्त स्वरूप गणपति देवता हैं। इसी कारण सभी प्रकार के मंगल कार्यों और देवता-प्रतिष्ठापनाओं के आरम्भ में श्रीगणपति की पूजा की जाती है। जिस प्रकार प्रत्येक मन्त्र के आरम्भ में ओंकार (ॐ) का उच्चारण आवश्यक है, उसी प्रकार प्रत्येक शुभ अवसर पर भगवान् गणपति की पूजा एवं स्मरण अनिवार्य है। यह परम्परा शास्त्रीय है। वैदिक धर्मान्तर्गत समस्त उपासना-सम्प्रदायों ने इस प्राचीन परम्परा को स्वीकार कर इसका अनुसरण किया है।
गणेश जी की ही पूजा सबसे पहले क्यों होती है, इसकी पौराणिक कथा इस प्रकार है -
पद्मपुराण के अनुसार (सृष्टिखण्ड 61। 1 से 63। 11) - एक दिन व्यासजी के शिष्य महामुनि संजय ने अपने गुरूदेव को प्रणाम करके प्रश्न किया कि गुरूदेव! आप मुझे देवताओं के पूजन का सुनिश्चित क्रम बतलाइये। प्रतिदिन की पूजा में सबसे पहले किसका पूजन करना चाहिये ? तब व्यासजी ने कहा - संजय विघ्नों को दूर करने के लिये सर्वप्रथम गणेशजी की पूजा करनी चाहिये। पूर्वकाल में पार्वती देवी को देवताओं ने अमृत से तैयार किया हुआ एक दिव्य मोदक दिया। मोदक देखकर दोनों बालक (स्कन्द तथा गणेश) माता से माँगने लगे। तब माता ने मोदक के प्रभावों का वर्णन कर कहा कि तुममें से जो धर्माचरण के द्वारा श्रेष्ठता प्राप्त करके आयेगा, उसी को मैं यह मोदक दूँगी।
माता की ऐसी बात सुनकर स्कन्द मयूर पर आरूढ़ हो मुहूर्तभर में सब तीर्थों की स्न्नान कर लिया। इधर लम्बोदरधारी गणेशजी माता-पिता की परिक्रमा करके पिताजी के सम्मुख खड़े हो गये।तब पार्वतीजी ने कहा- समस्त तीर्थों में किया हुआ स्न्नान, सम्पूर्ण देवताओं को किया हुआ नमस्कार, सब यज्ञों का अनुष्ठान तथा सब प्रकार के व्रत, मन्त्र, योग और संयम का पालन- ये सभी साधन माता-पिता के पूजन के सोलहवें अंश के बराबर भी नहीं हो सकते। इसलिये यह गणेश सैकड़ों पुत्रों और सैकड़ों गणों से भी बढ़कर है। अतः देवताओं का बनाया हुआ यह मोदक मैं गणेश को ही अर्पण करती हूँ। माता-पिता की भक्ति के कारण ही इसकी प्रत्येक यज्ञ में सबसे पहले पूजा होगी। तत्पश्चात् महादेवजी बोले- इस गणेश के ही अग्रपूजन से सम्पूर्ण देवता प्रसन्न हों।
लिंगपुराण के अनुसार (105। 15-27) - असुरों से त्रस्त देवतागणों की प्रार्थना पर पार्वतीवल्लभ शिव ने अभिष्ट वर देकर सुर-समुदाय को आश्वस्त किया। कुछ ही समय के पश्चात् सर्वलोकमहेश्वर शिव की सती पत्नी पार्वती के सम्मुख परब्रह्मस्वरूप स्कन्दाग्रज का प्राकट्य हुआ। उक्त सर्वविघ्नेश मोदक-प्रिय गजमुख का जातकर्मादि संस्कार के पश्चात् सर्वदुरितापहारी कल्याणमूर्ति शिव ने अपने पुत्र को उसका कर्तव्य समझाते हुए आशीर्वाद दिया कि ‘..........जो तुम्हारी पूजा किये बिना श्रौत, स्मार्त या लौकिक कल्याणकारक कर्मों का अनुष्ठान करेगा, उसका मंगल भी अमंगल में परिणत हो जायेगा। ......................... जो लोग फल की कामना से ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, इन्द्र अथवा अन्य देवताओं की भी पूजा करेंगे, किन्तु तुम्हारी पूजा नहीं करेंगे, उन्हें तुम विघ्नों द्वारा बाधा पहुँचाओगे।’
ब्रह्मवैवर्तपुरा   के अनुसार (गणपतिखण्ड) - पूर्वकाल में शुभफलप्रद ‘पुण्यक’ व्रत के प्रभाव से माता पार्वती को गणेशरूप श्रीकृष्ण पुत्ररूप में प्राप्त हुए। श्रीगणेश के प्राकट्योत्सव पर अन्य सुर-समुदाय के साथ शनिदेवजी भी क्षिप्रक्षेमकर शंकरनन्दन के दर्शनार्थ आये हुए थे। किन्तु पत्नी द्वारा दिये गये शाप को यादकर शिशु को नहीं देखा, परन्तु माता पार्वती के बार-बार कहने पर, ज्योंही उन्होनें गणेश की ओर देखा, त्योंही उनका सिर धड़ से पृथक् हो गया। तब भगवान् विष्णु पुष्पभद्रा नदी के अरण्य से एक गजशिशु का मस्तक काटकर लाये और गणेशजी के मस्तक पर लगा दिया। तब भगवान् विष्णु ने श्रेष्ठतम उपहारों से पद्मप्रसन्ननयन गजानन की पूजा की और आशः प्रदान की -*
सर्वाग्रे तव पूजा च मया दत्ता सुरोत्तम।
सर्वपूज्यश्च योगीन्द्रो भव वत्सेत्युवाच तम्।। (गणपतिखं. 13। 2)
‘सुरश्रेष्ठ! मैंने सबसे पहले तुम्हारी पूजा की है, अतः वत्स! तुम सर्वपूज्य तथा योगीन्द्र होओ।’
ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण में ही एक अन्य प्रसंगान्तर्गत पुत्रवत्सला पार्वती ने गणेश महिमा का बखान करते हुए परशुराम से कहा -
त्वद्विधं लक्षकोटिं च हन्तुं शक्तो गणेश्वरः।
जितेन्द्रियाणां प्रवरो नहि हन्ति च मक्षिकाम्।।
तेजसा कृष्णतुल्योऽयं कृष्णांश्च गणेश्वरः।
देवाश्चान्ये कृष्णकलाः पूजास्य पुरतस्ततः।।
(ब्रह्मवैवर्तपु., गणपतिख., 44। 26-27)
‘जितेन्द्रिय पुरूषों में श्रेष्ठ गणेश तुम्हारे-जैसे लाखों-करोड़ों जन्तुओं को मार डालने की शक्ति रखता है; परन्तु वह मक्खी पर भी हाथ नहीं उठाता। श्रीकृष्ण के अंश से उत्पन्न हुआ वह गणेश तेज में श्रीकृष्ण के ही समान है। अन्य देवता श्रीकृष्ण की कलाएँ हैं। इसीसे इसकी अग्रपूजा होती है।
स्कन्दपुराण के अनुसार एक माता पार्वती ने विचार किया कि उनका स्वयं का एक सेवक होना चाहिये, जो परम शुभ, कार्यकुशल तथा उनकी आज्ञा का सतत पालन करने में कभी विचलित न हो। इस प्रकार सोचकर त्रिभुवनेश्वरी उमा ने अपने मंगलमय पावनतम शरीर के मैल से एक चेतन पुरूष का निर्माण कर उसे पुत्र कहा तथा उसे द्वारपाल नियुक्त कर स्वयं स्न्नान करने चली गयी। कुछ समय पश्चात् वहाँ भगवान शिव आये तो दण्डधारी गणराज ने उनका प्रवेश वहाँ निषिद्ध कर दिय। जिससे कुपित शिव ने अपने शिवगणों को युद्ध की आज्ञा दी, किन्तु युद्ध में गणराज का अद्भुत पराक्रम को देखकर अन्त में भगवान शिव ने अपना तीक्ष्णतम शूल उन पर फेंका, जिससे गणेश का मस्तक कटकर दूर जा गिरा। पुत्र के शिरश्छेदन से शिवा कुपित हो गयी और विश्व-संहार का संकल्प लिया। भयभीत देवता, ऋषि-महर्षियों की भावपूर्ण स्तुति-प्रार्थना से द्रवित जननी ने उसे पुनः जीवित करने के लिये कहा। तब भगवान शिव के आदेश से देवताओं ने एक गज का सिर काटकर उस बालक को जीवित किया। उस अवसर पर त्रिदेवों ने उन्हें अग्रपूज्यता का वर प्रदान किया और उन्हें सर्वाध्यक्ष-पद पर अभिषिक्त किया।

----------


## Neelima

*सर्वप्रथम गणेश का ही पूजन क्यों ? 2*
डा. प्रभाकर त्रिवेदी ने पत्रिका कल्याण वर्ष 48 अंक 1 पृष्ठ 140 पर श्रीगणेशजी की अग्रपूजा के रहस्य के सम्बन्ध में दो आध्यात्मिक व्याख्याएँ प्रस्तुत की है, जो मननीय है -*
(1) ‘गणेश’ शब्द का अर्थ होता है - ‘समुदाय अथवा समुदायों का स्वामी - ‘गणस्य ईशो गणानामीशो वा। ’प्रश्न यह उत्पन्न होता है कि गणेशजी किस समुदाय के स्वामी हैं ? पौराणिक व्याख्या के अनुसार वे भगवान् शंकर के भृत्यों के स्वामी माने गये हैं। प्रथम - आध्यात्मिक व्याख्या के अनुसार मैं गणेशजी को राग-द्वेषादिरहित शुद्ध मन का प्रतीक मानती हूँ। यह मत प्रायः सभी भारतीय दर्शनों के अनुसार पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ एवं पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियाँ - इन दस इन्द्रियों के समुदाय का स्वामी माना जाता है। अतः इस व्याख्या के अनुसार गणेश का अर्थ हुआ - दस इन्द्रियों के समुदाय का स्वामी। ऐसे गणेशजी की अग्रपूजा अर्थात् उपासना का महत्त्व वेदों में भी स्वीकार किया गया है ‘तनमे मनः शिवसंकल्पमस्तु’ (यजुर्वेद, अ. 34), ‘मन एव मनुष्याणां कारणं बन्धमोक्षयोः (ब्रह्मबिन्दु उप. 2)।’
पूर्व उपासना द्वारा मन के शुद्ध एवं समाहित हुए बिना शुद्ध-बुद्धिस्वरूपा पार्वती देवी (अर्थात् ब्रह्मविद्या) का आविर्भाव नहीं हो सकता (केनोप. 3। 12) इससे जगज्जननी माता पार्वती को ब्रह्मविद्यास्वर  पिणी स्वीकार करने का स्वारस्य स्पष्ट हो जाता है, यदि हम नित्य शुद्ध-बुद्ध-मुक्तस्वरूप आत्मा-ब्रह्म एवं शंकर में कोई भेद न मानें। उपनिषदों एवं गीता आदि में भी इनमें कोई तात्त्विक भेद स्वीकार नहीं किया गया है।
माता पार्वती को ब्रह्मविद्या का प्रतीक केनोपनिषद् के यक्षोपाख्यान की व्याख्या में स्वामी शंकराचार्य ने भी माना है।
इस प्रकार भगवान् शंकररूपी ब्रह्म का ज्ञान प्राप्त कर जीवन का चरम लक्ष्य-मोक्ष प्राप्त करने के लिये ब्रह्मविद्यास्वर  पिणी उमा, पार्वती (केनोपनिषद् की भाषा में ‘हेमवती’) का आविर्भाव आवश्यक है तथा उसके लिये शिवसंकल्प, राग-द्वेषादिरहित शुद्ध मनःस्वरूपी गणेशजी की अग्रपूजा अर्थात् उपासना की आवश्यकता पड़ती है।
(2) दूसरी आध्यात्मिक व्याख्या योगपरक है। तन्त्र शास्त्र की मान्यता के अनुसार मेरूदण्ड के भीतर ‘सुषुम्णा’ नाम की एक अत्यन्त सुक्ष्म नाड़ी है, जो गुदा एवं उपस्थ के बीच कुछ ऊपर से होती हुई ब्रह्मरन्ध्र तक चली गयी है। इस नाड़ी के बायें-दायें से होती हुई ‘इडा’ एवं ‘पिंगला’ नाम की दो नाड़ियाँ एक दूसरे से विपरीत दिशा में चलती हुई कुछ स्थानों पर एक दूसरे का व्यतिक्रमण करती है। इन स्थानों को ‘चक्र’ कहते हैं। ये चक्र नीचे से ऊपर तक सात हैं, जिनके नाम हैं - मूलाधार, स्वाधिष्ठान, मणिपूर, अनाहत, विशुद्ध, आज्ञा एवं सहस्त्रार। इन चक्रों पर ध्यान करते-करते योगियों को विलक्षण रंग-रूप् के विकसित कमल दीख पड़ते हैं। इन कमलों के दलों की संख्या तथा उनका रंग आदि भिन्न-भिन्न होते हैं तथा प्रत्येक दल पर किसी न किसी बीजाक्षर का तथा उस चक्र पर उसके अधिष्ठातृ देवता का जीवन्त दर्शन होता है। उदाहरणार्थ, मूलाधार चक्र का रंग पीला, दलों की संख्या चार तथा उसके अधिष्ठाता देवता स्वयं गणेशजी हैं।
जिस तरह श्रीरामचन्द्रजी के मन्दिर में द्वारपर स्थित श्रीहनुमान्-विग्रह के दर्शन-वन्दन के उपरान्त ही श्रीराम विग्रह का दर्शन-वन्दन करना चाहिये, अन्यथा श्रीहनुमान्जी के अतिक्रमण-अपमान के दोष का भागी बनना पड़ेगा; उसी प्रकार पहले मूलाधार चक्र पर श्रीगणेशजी का दर्शन नमस्कार आदि करने के उपरान्त ही आगे बढ़ने का अधिकार प्राप्त होगा। क्रमशः आगे बढ़ते हुए आपको विभिन्न चक्रों पर विभिन्न देवताओं के दर्शन होंगे। इस व्याख्या के अनुसार सर्वप्रथम श्रीगणेशजी का दर्शन एवं नमस्कार आदि के रूप में अग्रपूजा अनिवार्य हो जाती है।

----------


## jaileo

सचमुच अच्छी जानकारी किन्तु आज के समाज इसे दकियानूसी और ढकोसला कहा जाता है फिर भी लोगों की आस्था में कोई कमी नहीं आयी है /
सूत्र रचयिता से अपेक्षा  है कि इस सूत्र  की पहली  प्रविष्टि में यदि  इस बात का उल्लेख अवश्य कर दें कि "* कोई भी सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार की तांत्रिक अथवा मान्त्रिक साधना से पूर्व उसकी समुचित जानकारी प्राप्त करले और किसी कुशल साधक की देख रेख में साधना करे अन्यथा विपरीत प्रभाव भी पड़ सकते हैं* " तो उचित होगा / 
धन्यवाद /
जय /

----------


## Neelima

> सचमुच अच्छी जानकारी किन्तु आज के समाज इसे दकियानूसी और ढकोसला कहा जाता है फिर भी लोगों की आस्था में कोई कमी नहीं आयी है /
> सूत्र रचयिता से अपेक्षा  है कि इस सूत्र  की पहली  प्रविष्टि में यदि  इस बात का उल्लेख अवश्य कर दें कि "* कोई भी सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार की तांत्रिक अथवा मान्त्रिक साधना से पूर्व उसकी समुचित जानकारी प्राप्त करले और किसी कुशल साधक की देख रेख में साधना करे अन्यथा विपरीत प्रभाव भी पड़ सकते हैं* " तो उचित होगा / 
> धन्यवाद /
> जय /


jaileo नियामक जी,
निश्चय ही आपकी हिदायत / सुझाव लोकोपकारी है । प्रथम प्रविष्टी अब मेरे द्वारा परिवर्तनीय नहीं रह गई है । अतः कृपया आप ही इसको सुधारने का कष्ट करें ।

----------


## Neelima

*श्री भैरव मन्त्र*
"ॐ नमो भैंरुनाथ, काली का पुत्र! हाजिर होके, तुम मेरा कारज करो तुरत। कमर बिराज मस्तङ्गा लँगोट, घूँघर-माल। हाथ बिराज डमरु खप्पर त्रिशूल। मस्तक बिराज तिलक सिन्दूर। शीश बिराज जटा-जूट, गल बिराज नोद जनेऊ। ॐ नमो भैंरुनाथ, काली का पुत्र ! हाजिर होके तुम मेरा कारज करो तुरत। नित उठ करो आदेश-आदेश।"
विधिः पञ्चोपचार से पूजन। रविवार से शुरु करके २१ दिन तक मृत्तिका की मणियों की माला से नित्य अट्ठाइस (२८) जप करे। भोग में गुड़ व तेल का शीरा तथा उड़द का दही-बड़ा चढ़ाए और पूजा-जप के बाद उसे काले श्वान को खिलाए। यह प्रयोग किसी अटके हुए कार्य में सफलता प्राप्ति हेतु है।

----------


## Neelima

*ग्रह, आर्थिक, विवाह-बाधा-निवारण प्रयोग*
१॰ सिन्दूर लगे अनुमान जी की मूर्ति का सिन्दूर लेकर सीता जी के चरणों में लगाएँ। फिर माता सीता से एक श्वास में अपनी कामना निवेदित कर भक्ति-पूर्वक प्रणाम कर वापस आ जाएँ। इस प्रकार कुछ दिन करने पर सभी प्रकार की बाधाओं का निवारण होता है एवं कामना-पुर्ति होती है।

२॰ किसी शनिवार को, यदि उस दिन 'सर्वार्थ-सिद्धि योग' हो, तो और भी उत्तम, सांय-काल अपनी लम्बाई के बराबर लाल रेशमी सूत नाप ले। फिर एक पत्ता बरगद का तोड़े। उसे स्वच्छ जल से धो-कर पोंछ ले। तब पत्ते को बहते हुए जल में प्रवाहित कर दें। इस प्रयोग से सभी प्रकार की बाधाएँ दूर होती है और कामनाओं की पुर्ति होती है।

३॰ रविवार के दिन पुष्य नक्षत्र में, एक काला कौआ या काला कुत्ता पकड़े। उसके दाएँ पैर का नाखून काटें। इस नाखून को ताबीज में भर कर, धूप-दीपादि से पूजनकर, धारण करें। इससे आर्थिक बाधा दूर होती है। नौकरी, साक्षात्कार आदि में सफलता की प्राप्ति होती है। कौए या काले कुत्ते में से किसी एक का नाखून लें। दोनों का एक साथ प्रयोग न करें।

४॰ प्रत्येक प्रकार के संकट निवारण के लिए भगवान् गणेश की मूर्ति पर कम-से-कम २१ दिन तक थोड़ी-थोड़ी 'जावित्री, चढ़ावे और रात को सोते समय थोड़ी जावित्री खाकर सोवे। यह प्रयोग २१ दिनों तक अवश्य करे अथवा ४२, ६३ या ८४ दिनों तक करे।

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

दीपक तले अँधेरा

----------


## Neelima

१॰ *सिद्ध मोहन मन्त्र*
क॰ "ॐ अं आं इं ईं उं ऊं हूँ फट्।"
*विधिः-* ताम्बूल को उक्त मन्त्र से अभिमन्त्रित कर साध्या को खिलाने से उसे खिलानेवाले के ऊपर मोह उत्पन्न होता है।

ख॰ "ॐ नमो भगवती पाद-पङ्कज परागेभ्यः।"
ग॰ "ॐ भीं क्षां भीं मोहय मोहय।"
*विधिः-* किसी पर्व काल में १२५ माला अथवा १२,५०० बार मन्त्र का जप कर सिद्ध कर लेना चाहिए। बाद में प्रयोग के समय किसी भी एक मन्त्र को तीन बार जप करने से आस-पास के व्यक्ति मोहित होते हैं

*२॰ श्री कामदेव का मन्त्र
(मोहन करने का अमोघ शस्त्र)*
"ॐ नमो भगवते काम-देवाय श्रीं सर्व-जन-प्रियाय सर्व-जन-सम्मोहनाय ज्वल-ज्वल, प्रज्वल-प्रज्वल, हन-हन, वद-वद, तप-तप, सम्मोहय-सम्मोहय, सर्व-जनं मे वशं कुरु-कुरु स्वाहा।"
*विधिः-* उक्त मन्त्र का २१,००० जप करने से मन्त्र सिद्ध होता है। तद्दशांश हवन-तर्पण-मार्जन-ब्रह्मभोज करे। बाद में नित्य कम-से-कम एक माला जप करे। इससे मन्त्र में चैतन्यता होगी और शुभ परिणाम मिलेंगे।
प्रयोग हेतु फल, फूल, पान कोई भी खाने-पीने की चीज उक्त मन्त्र से अभिमन्त्रित कर साध्य को दे।
उक्त मन्त्र द्वारा साधक का बैरी भी मोहित होता है। यदि साधक शत्रु को लक्ष्य में रखकर नित्य ७ दिनों तक ३००० बार जप करे, तो उसका मोहन अवश्य होता है। 

*३॰ दृष्टि द्वारा मोहन करने का मन्त्र*
"ॐ नमो भगवति, पुर-पुर वेशनि, सर्व-जगत-भयंकरि ह्रीं ह्रैं, ॐ रां रां रां क्लीं वालौ सः चव काम-बाण, सर्व-श्री समस्त नर-नारीणां मम वश्यं आनय आनय स्वाहा।"
विधिः- किसी भी सिद्ध योग में उक्त मन्त्र का १०००० जप करे। बाद में साधक अपने मुहँ पर हाथ फेरते हुए उक्त मन्त्र को १५ बार जपे। इससे साधक को सभी लोग मान-सम्मान से देखेंगे।

----------


## loverboymonty

sir koi aisa manter baty jis se hum kisi ko ankho se samohit kar le

----------


## Neelima

*प्रार्थना*
"ॐ वाङ्मे मनसि प्रतिष्ठिता, मनो मे वाचि प्रतिष्ठितमाविरा  ीर्म एधि वेदस्य म आणीस्थः श्रुतं मे मा प्रहासीः। अनेनाधीतेनाहोरात  रान् संदधाम्यृतं वदिष्यामि सत्यं वदिष्यामि। तन्मामवतु। तद् वक्तारमवतु। अवतु माम्। अवतु वक्तारमवतु वक्तारम्। ॐ शान्तिः शान्तिः शान्ति।।"
(ऋग्वेदीय शान्तिपाठ)
'हे सच्चिदानन्द-स्वरुप परमात्मन्, मेरी वाणी मन में स्थित हो जाये और मन वाणी में स्थित हो जाये। हे प्रकाशस्वरुप परमेश्वर, आप मेरे लिये प्रकट हो जाइये। हे मन और वाणी, तुम दोनों मेरे लिये वेदविषयक ज्ञान की प्राप्ति कराने वाले बनो। मेरा गुरुमुख से सुना हुआ और अनुभव में आया हुआ ज्ञान मेरा त्याग न करे- मैं उसे कभी न भूलूँ। मेरी इच्छा है कि अपने अध्ययन द्वारा मैं दिन और रात एक कर दूँ। मैं वाणी से श्रेष्ठ शब्दों का उच्चारण करुँगा, सर्वथा सत्य बोलूँगा। वे परब्रह्म परमात्मा मेरी रक्षा करें। वे मुझे ब्रह्मविद्या सिखाने वाले आचार्य की रक्षा करें, आचार्य की रक्षा करें। आध्यात्मिक, आधिदैविक और आदिभौतिक- तीनों तापों की शान्ति हो ।'
"ॐ पूर्णमदः पूर्णमिदं पूर्णात् पूर्णमुदच्यते। पूर्णस्य पूर्णमादाय पूर्णमेवावशिष्यत   ।। 
ॐ शान्तिः शान्तिः शान्ति ।।"
(शुक्लयजुर्वेदीय शान्तिपाठ)
'वह सच्चिदानन्द परब्रह्म पुरुषोत्तम सब प्रकार से सदा-सर्वदा परिपूर्ण है । यह जगत् भी उस परब्रह्म से पूर्ण ही है; क्योंकि यह पूर्ण उस पूर्ण पुरुषोत्तम से ही उत्पन्न हुआ है। इस प्रकार परब्रह्म की पूर्णता से जगत् पूर्ण होने पर भी वह परब्रह्म परिपूर्ण है। उस पूर्ण में से पूर्ण को निकाल लेने पर भी वह पूर्ण ही बच रहता है। आध्यात्मिक, आधिदैविक और आदिभौतिक- तीनों तापों की शान्ति हो।'

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय बहन नीलीमा जी बहुजन हिताय,बहुजन सुखाय उपनिषद के ईस वाक्य को आप ने सार्थक कर दिया, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया, मैने ईस सूत्र के सभी प्रष्टों को पढ़ा, यह अति गुढ़ विषय हें अत: सभी विद्वान मित्रों कि टिकाएँ भी पढ़ी, कीन्ही मित्रों को कोई बात तुरंत समज में आती हें, कीन्ही मित्रों को जरा देरसे, फोरम का अर्थ होता हें एक बड़ा परिवार और परिवार के सभी सदस्य सन्मानित और आदरणीय हें अत: मेरा सभी सदस्यों से एक नम्र अनुरोध हें ही कि किसी सदस्य कि बात पसंद ना आने पर ओछे (मुर्ख,गधे) विशेषणों द्वारा सन्मानित कर अपने आप को ओछा सबित न करे, स्वस्थ तर्क अवश्य करें परंतु कुतर्क वितर्क से बचे, परिवार के एक भी सदस्य का अपमान पुरे परिवार का अपमान होता हें,अत: ऐसे कार्यों से बचे,सभी नियामकों को प्रिय बहन नीलीमा जी एवं सभी सदस्यों को साधुवाद अगर मेरी बातों से किसीको ठेस पहुचीं होतो क्षमा चाहता हु ..... +++++ ******

----------


## Neelima

*लक्ष्मी-पूजन मन्त्र*
"आवो लक्ष्मी बैठो आँगन, रोरी तिलक चढ़ाऊँ। गले में हार पहनाऊँ।। बचनों की बाँधी, आवो हमारे पास। पहला वचन श्रीराम का, दूजा वचन ब्रह्मा का, तीजा वचन महादेव का। वचन चूके, तो नर्क पड़े। सकल पञ्च में पाठ करुँ। वरदान नहीं देवे, तो महादेव शक्ति की आन।।"
*विधिः-* दीपावली की रात्रि को सर्व-प्रथम षोडशोवचार से लक्ष्मी जी का पूजन करें। स्वयं न कर सके, तो किसी कर्म-काण्डी ब्राह्मण से करवा लें। इसके बाद रात्रि में ही उक्त मन्त्र की ५ माला जप करें। इससे वर्ष-समाप्ति तक धन की कमी नहीं होगी और सारा वर्ष सुख तथा उल्लास में बीतेगा।

*महा-लक्ष्मी मन्त्र*
"राम-राम क्ता करे, चीनी मेरा नाम। सर्व-नगरी बस में करुँ, मोहूँ सारा गाँव।
राजा की बकरी करुँ, नगरी करुँ बिलाई। नीचा में ऊँचा करुँ, सिद्ध गोरखनाथ की दुहाई।।"
*विधिः-* जिस दिन गुरु-पुष्य योग हो, उस दिन से प्रतिदिन एकान्त में बैठ कर कमल-गट्टे की माला से उक्त मन्त्र को १०८ बार जपें। ४० दिनों में यह मन्त्र सिद्ध हो जाता है, फिर नित्य ११ बार जप करते रहें।

----------


## SUNIL1107

सचमुच शाबर मन्त्रों की महिमा तो अपरम्पार है ! किन्तु साथ ही उनका उच्चारण शब्दशः होना भी जरुरी है ! नीलिमा जी आप को धन्यबाद

----------


## Neelima

गायत्री पूजन यन्त्र

----------


## Shri Vijay

*  आदरणीय मित्रों चाहे वेदिक मंत्र हों,पोराणिक मंत्र हों,शाबर मंत्र हों या कोई टोटके हों आस्था व विश्वास के साथ किये गये सभी प्रयोग निश्चय ही आपको सफलता के द्वार पर ले जाते हें ! *

----------


## Neelima

*शाबर मन्त्रों को सिद्ध कैसे करें ?*
१॰ शाबर-मन्त्रों की साधना' के पूर्व निम्न-लिखित 'सर्वार्थ-साधक-मन्त्र' को २१ बार जप लेना चाहिए-
*"गुरु सठ गुरु सठ गुरु हैं वीर, गुरु साहब सुमरौं बड़ी भाँत। सिङ्गी टोरीं बन कहौं, मन नाऊँ करतार। सकल गुरु की हर भजे, घट्टा पकर उठ जाग, चेत सम्भार श्री परम-हंस।"*
२॰ इसके पश्चात गणेश जी का ध्यान कर *'वक्र-तुण्डाय हुं'* मन्त्र का जप करना चाहिए।
३॰ फिर निम्न-लिखित मन्त्र से* 'दिग्-बन्धन'* करना चाहिए-
*"वज्र-क्रोधाय महा-दन्ताय दश-दिशो बन्ध बन्ध, हूँ फट् स्वाहा।"*
4॰ तब जिस मन्त्र को सिद्ध करना हो, उसका जप करना चाहिए।*
साधना-रक्षक-मन्त्र प्रयोग
*"ॐ नमो सर्वार्थ-साधिनी स्वाहा"*
*विधि-* उक्त ११ अक्षरों के मन्त्र को शुभ मुहूर्त्त में १००० बार जपें। १ माला जप के साथ हवन करें अथवा ग्रहण-काल में १२,५०० जप कर हवन-तर्पण-मार्जन और ब्रह्म-भोज करें।
फिर आवश्यकता पड़ने पर जब किसी शाबर-मन्त्र का अनुष्ठान करें, तब अपने आस-पास उक्त मन्त्र से अभिमन्त्रित किए हुए जल से रेखा खींच ले। अथवा २७ या १०८ बार उक्त मन्त्र पढ़कर जल को अभिमन्त्रित करे और अपने चारों ओर छिड़क लें।
इसके बाद साध्य शाबर-मन्त्र की साधना श्रद्धा-विश्वास से करें। साधना की सभी बाधाएँ तो दूर होंगी ही, साथ ही सफलता भी प्राप्त होगी।

----------


## Neelima

ऋण-परिहारक प्रदोष व्रत
'प्रदोष व्रत' के दिन प्रातः स्नानादि के भगवान् शंकर का यथाशक्ति पञ्चोपचार या षोडशोपचार से पूजन करें। फिर निम्नलिखित 'विनियोग' आदि कर निर्दिष्ट मन्त्र का यथा-शक्ति २१ या ११ माला जप करे। संभव न हो, तो एक ही माला या केवल ११ बार जप करे। जितना अधिक जप होगा, उतना ही प्रभावी एवं शीघ्र फल होगा।
विनियोगः- ॐ अस्य अनृणा-मन्त्रस्य श्रीऋण-मुक्तेश्वरः ऋषि। त्रिष्टुप् छन्दः। रुद्रो देवता। मम ऋण-परिहारार्थे जपे विनियोगः।
'विनियोग' से मन्त्र का परिचय पाकर मन्त्र के अंगों को अपने शरीर में स्थापित करे।
ऋष्यादि-न्यासः- श्रीऋण-मुक्तेश्वरः ऋषये नमः शिरसि। त्रिष्टुप् छन्दसे नमः मुखे। रुद्र देवतायै नमः हृदि। मम ऋण-परिहारार्थे जपे विनियोगाय नमः सर्वांगे।
कर-न्यासः- ॐ अनृणा अस्मिन् अंगुष्ठाभ्या नमः। अनृणाः परस्मिन् तर्जनीभ्यां स्वाहा। तृथीये लोके अनृणास्याम मध्यमाभ्यां वषट्। ये देव-याना अनामिकाभ्यां हुम्। उत पितृ-याणा कनिष्ठिकाभ्यां वौषट्। सर्वाण्यथो अनृणाऽऽक्षीयेम करतल-कर-पृष्ठाभ्यां फट्।
अंग-न्यासः-ॐ अनृणा अस्मिन् हृदयाय नमः। अनृणाः परस्मिन् शिरसे स्वाहा। तृथीये लोके अनृणास्याम शिखायै वषट्। ये देव-याना कवचाय हुम्। उत पितृ-याणा नेत्र-त्रयाय वौषट्। सर्वाण्यथो अनृणाऽऽक्षीयेम अस्त्राय फट्।
इसके बाद भगवान् रुद्र-देव का ध्यान करे-
ध्यानः- 
"ध्याये नित्यं महेशं रजत-गिरि-निभं चारु-चन्द्रावतंसम्,
रत्नाकल्पोज्ज्वल  ंगं परशु-मृग-वराभीति-हस्तं प्रसन्नम्।
पद्मासीनं समन्तात् स्तुतममर-गणैर्व्याघ्र-कृत्तिं वसानम्,
विश्वाद्यं विश्व-बीजं निखिल-भय-हरं पञ्च-वक्त्रं त्रिनेत्रम्।।"
अर्थात् भगवान् रुद्र पञ्च-मुख और त्रिनेत्र हैं। चाँदी के पर्वत के समान उनकी उज्जवल कान्ति है। सुन्दर चन्द्रमा उनके मस्तक पर शोभायमान है। रत्न-जटित आभूषणों से उनका शरीर प्रकाशमान है। अपने चार हाथों में परशु, मृग, वर और अभय मुद्राएँ धारण किए हैं। मुख पर प्रसन्नता है। पद्मासन पर विराजमान हैं। चारों ओर से देव-गण उनकी वन्दना कर रहे हैं। बाघ की खाल वे पहने हैं। विश्व के आदि, जगत् के मूल-स्वरुप और समस्त प्रकार के भय नाशक- ऐसे महेश्वर का मैं नित्य ध्यान करता हूँ।
उक्त प्रकार ध्यान कर भगवान् रुद्र का पुनः पञ्चोपचार से या मानस उपचारों से पूजन कर हाथ जोड़कर निम्न प्रार्थना करे-
"अनन्त-लक्ष्मीर्मम सन्निधौ सदा स्थिरा भवत्वित्यभि-
वर्धनेन नानाऽऽदृतः शत्रु-निवारकोऽहं भवामि शम्भो!"
अर्थात् हे शम्भो! कभी समाप्त न होनेवाली लक्ष्मी मेरे पास सदा स्थिर होकर रहे और मैं काम-क्रोधादि सब प्रकार के शत्रुओं को दूर करने में समर्थ बनूँ।
मन्त्रः-
"अनृणा अस्मिन्, अनृणाः परस्मिन्, तृतीये लोके अनृणा स्याम। ये देव-याना उत पितृयाणा, सर्वाण्यथो अनृणा अक्षियेम।।"
रुद्राक्ष की माला या रक्त-चन्दन की माला से प्रातःकाल यथा-शक्ति जप करे। यदि समर्थ हो, तो किन्हीं वेद-पाठी ब्राह्मण से 'षडंग-शत-रुद्रीय' में उक्त मन्त्र का सम्पुट लगाकर भगवान् शंकर का अभिषेक करे और सम्पुटित ११ पाठ कराए। आवश्यकतानुसार 'शिव-महिम्न-स्तोत्र' में भी उक्त मन्त्र का सम्पुट लग सकता है। अभिषेक के बाद पुनः पूजन एवं मन्त्र-जप कर निम्न स्तोत्र का पाठ करे-
जय देव जगन्नाथ, जय शंकर शाश्वत! जय सर्व-सुराध्यक्ष, जय सुरार्चित!।।
जय सर्व-गुणानन्त, जय सर्व-वर-प्रद! जय सर्व-निराधार, जय विश्वम्भराव्यय!।।
जय विश्वैक-विद्येश, जय नागेन्द्र-भूषण! जय गौरी-पते शम्भो, जय चन्द्रार्ध-शेखर!।।
जय कोट्यर्क-संकाश, जयानन्त-गुणाकर! जय रुद्र विरुपाक्ष, जय नित्य निरञ्जन!।।
जय नाथ कृपा-सिन्धो, जय भक्तार्त्ति-भञ्जन! जय दुस्तर-संसार-सागरोत्तारण-प्रभो!।।
प्रसीद मे महा-भाग, संसारार्त्तस्य खिद्यतः। सर्व-पाप-क्षयं कृत्वा, रक्ष मां परमेश्वर!।।
मम दारिद्रय-मग्नस्य, महा-पाप-हतौजसः। महा-शोक-विनष्टस्य, महा-रोगातुरस्य च।।
महा-ऋण-परीत्तस्य, दध्यमानस्य कर्मभिः। गदैः प्रपीड्यमानस्य, प्रसीद मम शंकर!।।
फल-श्रुति
दारिद्रयः प्रार्थयेदेवं, पूजान्ते गिरिजा-पतिम्। अर्थाढ्यौ वापि राजा वा, प्रार्थयेद् देवीमीशवरम्।।
दीर्घमायुः सदाऽऽरोग्यं, कोष-वृद्धिर्बलोन्नति  । ममास्तु नित्यमानन्दः, प्रसादात् तव शंकर!।।
शत्रवः संक्षयं यान्तु, प्रसीदन्तु मम गुहाः। नश्यन्तु दस्यवः राष्ट्रे, जनाः सन्तुं निरापदाः।।
दुर्भिक्षमरि-सन्तापाः, शमं यान्तु मही-तले। सर्व-शस्य समृद्धीनां, भूयात् सुख-मया दिशः।।
उक्त स्तोत्र के २१ पाठ करने के बाद नीराजन करे। स्तोत्र के प्रति-पाठ के बाद एक बिल्व-पत्र गन्ध-पुष्प से युक्त कर भगवान् शिव को अर्पित करे। सांयकाल पुनः भगवान् शिव का पञ्चोपचार-पूजन कर मूल-मन्त्र का एक माला जप और ११ बार स्तोत्र का पाठ करे। इसके बाद आम के पत्ते को 'त्रि-मधु' (दूध+घी+शहद) में डुबोकर अग्नि में हवन करे।
हवन विधि इस प्रकार है-
सांय सन्ध्या करने के बाद प्राणायाम कर तिथि आदि का उल्लेख करते हुए संकल्प पढ़े-
'मम ऋण-परिहारार्थ त्रयोदश्यधिपति-श्रीरुद्र-प्रीत्यर्थे प्रदोष-व्रतांग-भूतं आम्र-पत्र-होमं करिष्ये।'
तदन्तर अग्नि-स्थापन-पूर्वक प्रज्वलित अग्नि में हवन करे। पहले विनियोग पढ़े-
'ॐ अस्य ऋण-मोचन-मन्त्रस्य कश्यप ऋषिः। विराट् छन्दः। त्रोदश्यधिपतिः रुद्रो देवता। मम ऋण-परिहारार्थे आम्र-पत्र-होमे विनियोगः।'
अब निम्न मन्त्र द्वारा ११ बार आहुतियाँ दे। कलियुग में चार गुणा अधिक का विधान है, अतः ५१ आहुतियाँ पूर्वोक्त विधि के अनुसार आम्र-पत्रों की देनी चाहिए-
आहुति मन्त्रः- "ॐ सहस्त्र ज्वलन् मृत्युं नाशय स्वाहा। त्रयोदश्यधिपति-रुद्रायेदं नमम्।"
हवन के बाद नैऋत्य-कोण की ओर मुख करके पूर्वोक्त 'विनियोग' का उच्चारण कर निम्न मन्त्र का ११ बार जप करे-
" ॐ नमो भगवते ताण्डव-प्रियाय त्रयोदश्यधिपति-नील-कण्ठाय स्वाहा।"
फिर वायव्य-कोण की ओर मुख करके पूर्वोक्त 'विनियोग' का उच्चारण कर निम्न मन्त्र का ११ बार जप करे-
" ॐ नमो भगवते ऋण-मोचन-रुद्राय अस्मद् ऋणं विमोचय हुं फट् स्वाहा।"
तदन्तर 'ईशान-कोण' की ओर मुख करके निम्न विनियोग पढ़े-
"ॐ अस्य श्री अंगारक-मन्त्रस्य कश्यप ऋषिः। अनुष्टुप् छन्दः। भौमो देवता। मम ऋण-परिहारार्थे जपे विनियोगः।"
'विनियोग के बाद निम्न मन्त्र ११ बार जप करे-
"ॐ अंगारक, मही-पुत्र, भगवन्, भक्त-वत्सल! नमोऽस्तु ते। ममाशेष-ऋणमाशु विमोचय।"
जप को परमेश्वर कि प्रति अर्पित करे। इसके बाद मृत्तिका (मिट्टी) का पूजन करे। यह मिट्टी खेत के स्वच्छ स्थान से पहले ही मगाँकर रख ले या स्वयं जाकर ले आए। पहले मिट्टी की प्रार्थना करे-
"सर्वेश्वर-स्वरुपेण, त्वद्-रुपां मृत्तिकामिमाम्।
लिंगार्थ त्वां प्रति-गृग्ह्णामि, प्रसन्न भव शोभने!।।"
फिर नर्मदा या गंगा-जल मिलाकर उक्त मिट्टी का 'शिव-लिंग' बनाए। उसका पूजन षोडशोपचारों से करे। चने की दाल का नैवेद्य देकर पुज़्पाञ्जलि प्रदान करे। तदनन्तर पुनः पूर्वोक्त मन्त्र-"अनृणा अस्मिन्, अनृणाः परस्मिन्, तृतीये लोके अनृणा स्याम। ये देव-याना उत पितृयाणा, सर्वाण्यथो अनृणा अक्षियेम।।" इत्यादि का ११ माला जप कर, स्तोत्र के २१ पाठ करे। फिर पुनः भगवान् का उनके नामों द्वारा पूजन करे। यथा-
पूर्वे भवाय क्षिति-मूर्तये नमः। ईशान्ये शर्वाय जल-मूर्तये नमः।
उत्तरे रुद्राभि-मूर्तये नमः, वायव्ये उग्राय वायु-मूर्तये नमः।
पश्चिमे भीमायाकाश-मूर्तये नमः, नैऋत्ये पशु-पतये यजमान-मूर्तये नमः।
दक्षिणे महा-देवाय सोम-मूर्तये नमः। आग्नेये ईशाननाय सूर्य-मूर्तये नमः।।
अन्त में आरती कर, निम्न प्रकार प्रार्थना करे-
भवांस्तुत्यमानां एवं, पशूनां पाश-मोचकः।
तथा व्रतेन सन्तुष्टः, ऋण-विमोचनं कुरु।।
ऋण-रोग-दारिद्रयादि-पाप-क्षुत्-ताप-मृत्यवः।
भय-शोक-मनस्तापाः, नश्यन्तु मम सर्वदा।।
दूसरे दिन प्रातःकाल मिट्टी के उक्त शिवलिंग का पञ्चोपचार-पूजन कर जल (नदी) आदि में विसर्जन करे। इस प्रकार १२ प्रदोष के व्रत करे। नित्य केवल स्तोत्र-पाठ और "अनृणा अस्मिन्, अनृण॰" मन्त्र का जप एक माला करता रहे। 
इस प्रकार अनुष्ठान करने से भगवान शिव की कृपा से निस्सन्देह 'ऋण' से छुटकारा मिलता है।

----------


## Neelima

*पूजा के विविध उपचार*
संक्षेप और विस्तार के भेद से पूजा के अनेकों प्रकार के उपचार हैं-
*पञ्चोपचार-*१॰ गन्ध, २॰ पुष्प, ३॰ धूप, ४॰ दीप और ५॰ नैवेद्य।
*दस उपचार-* १॰ पाद्य, २॰ अर्घ्य, ३॰ आचमन, ४॰ स्नान, ५॰ वस्त्र-निवेदन, ६॰ गन्ध, ७॰ पुष्प, ८॰ धूप, ९॰ दीप और १०॰ नैवेद्य।
*सोलह उपचार-* १॰ पाद्य, २॰ अर्घ्य, ३॰ आचमन, ४॰ स्नान, ५॰ वस्त्र-निवेदन, ६॰ आभूषण, ७॰ गन्ध, ८॰ पुष्प, ९॰ धूप, १०॰ दीप, ११॰ नैवेद्य, १२॰ आचमन, १३॰ ताम्बूल, १४॰ स्तव-पाठ, १५॰ तर्पण तथा १६॰ नमस्कार।
*अठारह उपचार-* १॰ आसन, २॰ स्वागत, ३॰ पाद्य, ४॰ अर्घ्य, ५॰ आचमन, ६॰ स्नान, ७॰ वस्त्र-निवेदन, ८॰ यज्ञोपवीत, ९॰ भूषण, १०॰ गन्ध, ११॰ पुष्प, १२॰ धूप, १३॰ दीप, १४॰ नैवेद्य, १५॰ दर्पण, १६॰ माला, १७॰ अनुलेपन तथा १८॰ नमस्कार।
*छत्तीस उपचार-* १॰ आसन, २॰ अभ्यञ्जन, ३॰ उद्वर्तन, ४॰ निरुक्षण, ५॰ सम्मार्जन, ६॰ सर्पिःस्नपन, ७॰ आवाहन, ८॰ पाद्य, ९॰ अर्घ्य, १०॰ आचमन, ११॰ स्नान, १२॰ मधुपर्क, १३॰ पुनराचमन, १४॰ यज्ञोपवीत-वस्त्र, १५॰ अलंकार, १६॰ गन्ध, १७॰ पुष्प, १८॰ धूप, १९॰ दीप, २०॰ नैवेद्य, २१॰ ताम्बूल, २२॰ पुष्पमाला, २३॰ अनुलेपन, २४॰ शय्या, २५॰ चामर, २६॰ व्यंजन, २७॰ आदर्श, २८॰ नमस्कार, २९॰ गायन, ३०॰ वादन, ३१॰ नर्तन, ३२॰ स्तुतिगान, ३३॰ हवन, ३४॰ प्रदक्षिणा, ३५॰ दन्तकाष्ठ तथा विसर्जन।
*चौंसठ उपचार (शिवशक्ति पूजा में)-* १॰ पाद्य, २॰ अर्घ्य, ३॰ आसन, ४॰ तैलाभ्यंग, ५॰ मज्जनशालाप्रवेश, ६॰ पीठोपवेशन, ७॰ दिव्यस्नानीय, ८॰ उद्वर्तन, ९॰ उष्णोदक-स्नान, १०॰ तीर्थाभिषेक, ११॰ धौतवस्त्रपरिमार्  न, १२॰ अरुण-दुकूलधारण, १३॰ अरुणोत्तरीयधारण, १४॰ आलेपमण्डपप्रवेश, १५॰ पीठोपवेशन, १६॰ चन्दनादि दिव्यगन्धानुलेपन, १७॰ नानाविधपुष्पार्प  , १८॰ भूषणमण्डपप्रवेश, १९॰ भूषणमणिपीठोपवेशन, २०॰ नवरत्नमुकुटधारण, २१॰ चन्द्रशकल, २२॰ सीमन्तसिन्दूर, २३॰ तिलकरत्न, २४॰ कालाञ्जन, २५॰ कर्णपाली, २६॰ नासाभरण, २७॰ अधरयावक, २८॰ ग्रथनभूषण, २९॰ कनकचित्रपदक, ३०॰ महापदक, ३१॰ मुक्तावली, ३२॰ एकावली, ३३॰ देवच्छन्दक, ३४॰ केयूरचतुष्टय, ३५॰ वलयावली, ३६॰ ऊर्मिकावली, ३७॰ काञ्चीदाम-कटिसूत्र, ३८॰ शोभाखयाभरण, ३९॰ पादकटक, ४०॰ रत्ननूपुर, ४१॰ पादांगुलीयक, चार हाथों में क्रमशः, ४२॰ अंकुश, ४३॰ पाश, ४४॰ पुण्ड्रेक्षुचाप, ४५॰ पुष्पबाण धारण, ४६॰ माणिक्यपादुका, ४७॰ सिंहासन-रोहण, ४८॰ पर्यङ्कोपवेशन, ४९॰ अमृतासवसेवन, ५०॰ आचमनीय, ५१॰ कर्पूरवटिका, ५२॰ आनन्दोल्लास-विलासहास, ५३॰ मंगलार्तिक, ५४॰ श्वेतच्छत्र, ५५॰ चामर-द्वय, ५६॰ दर्पण, ५७॰ तालवृन्त, ५८॰ गन्ध, ५९॰ पुष्प, ६०॰ धूप, ६१॰ दीप, ६२॰ नैवेद्य, ६३॰ आचमन तथा ६४॰ पुनराचमन, (ताम्बूल और वन्दना)।
*राजोपचार-* षोडशोपचार के अतिरिक्त छत्र, चामर, पादुका और दर्पण।

----------


## amar2007

नीलिमा जी क्यों देशवासियों को और अन्धविसवास में डुबो रही हो ? हमारी हजारों सालों की गुलामी का कारन ये अंधविश्वास ही हैं . हर तंत्र, मंत्र और यन्त्र की अपनी सीमा होती है पर आपने जो कुछ यहाँ लिखा है उसमें से अधिकतर निश्चित रूप से लोगों को अन्धविसवासी बनाते आये हैं. एक उदाहरण देता हूँ :
जब आक्रान्ताओं ने सोमनाथ मंदिर पर हमला किया तो वहां के 4000 पुजारियों ने  रक्षा का उपाय न करके सिव मंत्र का ही जाप करते रहे और मात्र ७०० घुड़सवारों ने क्या क्या किया से सभी को मालूम है .
मेरी विनती है की आप उन्हीं यन्त्र , तंत्र , मंत्र को यहाँ डालें जो आपने स्वयं सार्वजनिक रूप से सिद्ध किये हों और उनकी उपयोगिता का प्रमाण दे सकती हों क्योंकि आजकल इनके नाम पर लोगों को फायदा कम और नुक्सान ज्यादा हो रहा है .

----------


## Neelima

*घर-बन्धन का शाबर
"घर बान्धो, द्वारा बान्धो, बान्धो घर के द्वारे, सोलहो डाकनी बान्धो दो लोहे का हारे, थाक थाकगे बेटी योगनी, मेरे बान्धो परी, लरी सहचरी, जन भाव चौकी बान्धो, दोहाय ईश्वर-महादेव-गौरा-पारवती कै।"
विधिः-* बैर या बबूर की लकड़ी की सवा बित्ते की चार कीलें हाथ में लेकर सभी पर एक साथ उक्त मन्त्र सात बार पढ़ें। फिर एक कील हाथ में लेकर अग्नि-कोण के पास आकर सात बार मन्त्र पढ़कर उस कील को धरती में गाड़ दें। इससे घर का बन्धन हो जाता है।

----------


## Neelima

*श्री भैरव मन्त्र
"ॐ नमो भैंरुनाथ, काली का पुत्र! हाजिर होके, तुम मेरा कारज करो तुरत। कमर बिराज मस्तङ्गा लँगोट, घूँघर-माल। हाथ बिराज डमरु खप्पर त्रिशूल। मस्तक बिराज तिलक सिन्दूर। शीश बिराज जटा-जूट, गल बिराज नोद जनेऊ। ॐ नमो भैंरुनाथ, काली का पुत्र ! हाजिर होके तुम मेरा कारज करो तुरत। नित उठ करो आदेश-आदेश।"
विधिः* पञ्चोपचार से पूजन। रविवार से शुरु करके २१ दिन तक मृत्तिका की मणियों की माला से नित्य अट्ठाइस (२८) जप करे। भोग में गुड़ व तेल का शीरा तथा उड़द का दही-बड़ा चढ़ाए और पूजा-जप के बाद उसे काले श्वान को खिलाए। यह प्रयोग किसी अटके हुए कार्य में सफलता प्राप्ति हेतु है।

----------


## Vibha_hot69

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## Neelima

*दुर्गाद्वात्रिंश  ्नाममाला*
दुर्गा दुर्गार्तिशमनी दुर्गापद्विनिवार  णी।
दुर्गमच्छेदिनी दुर्गसाधिनी दुर्गनाशिनी ||
दुर्गतोद्धारिणी दुर्गानिहन्त्री दुर्गमापहा।
दुर्गमज्ञानदा दुर्गदैत्यलोकदवा  ला॥
दुर्गमा दुर्गमालोका दुर्गमात्मस्वरुप  णी।
दुर्गमार्गप्रदा दुर्गमविद्या दुर्गमाश्रिता॥
दुर्गमज्ञानसंस्थ  ना दुर्गमध्यानभासिन  ।
दुर्गमोहा दुर्गमगा दुर्गमार्थंस्वरु  िणी॥
दुर्गमासुरसंहन्त  री दुर्गमायुधधारिणी  
दुर्गमाङ्गी दुर्गमता दुर्गम्या दुर्गमेश्र्वरी॥
दुर्गभीमा दुर्गभामा दुर्गभा दुर्गदारिणी।
नामावलिमिमां यस्तु दुर्गाया मम मानवः॥
पठेत् सर्वभयान्मुक्तो भविष्यति न संशयः s॥
॥इति दुर्गाद्वात्रिंश  ्नाममाला संपूर्णा॥

----------


## Neelima

दुर्गाद्वात्रिंश  ्नाममाला

----------


## Neelima

*देवोपासना के कुछ सरल उपाय*
देवताओं की उपासना की अनेक विधियाँ शास्त्रों में दी गई है। उन विधियों का पालन करने से अपने इष्ट की कृपा सहज ही प्राप्त की जा सकती है। उनमें से ही कुछ सरल उपाय यहाँ प्रस्तुत है।-
१॰ प्रत्येक मंगलवार को हनुमान जी को सिन्दूर चढ़ाना तथा उनके गले में राम-नाम अंकित माला (तुलसी की हो तो सर्वोत्तम), गुड़-लड्डू का भोग लगाना। इससे हनुमानजी की कृपा प्राप्त होती है।
२॰ शुक्ल-पक्ष की एकादशी को भगवान् विष्णु को शंख, तुलसी-दल, हल्दी की गाँठ श्रद्धा-पूर्वक चढ़ाए। इससे भगवान् विष्णु की कृपा प्राप्त होती है।
३॰ शुक्ल-पक्ष की अष्टमी को दुर्गा जी की प्रतिमा को लाल वस्त्र, लाल कनेर, गुड़हल का फूल अर्पण करे। इससे भगवती दुर्गा की कृपा प्राप्त होती है।
४॰ शुक्ल-पक्ष की चतुर्थी तिथि को गणेशजी को लड्डू, दूब के टुकड़े, सिन्दूर, लाल कनेर का फूल चढ़ाए। तुलसी भूलकर भी नहीं चढ़ाए। इससे गणपति की कृपा प्राप्त होती है।
५॰ रविवार की रात्रि में भैरवजी की प्रतिमा को तेल, गुड़, मदिरा, तिल, काजल अर्पण करे। इससे भगवान् शिव की कृपा प्राप्त होती है।
६॰ शनिवार के दिन अपने शरीर के बराबर धागा नापकर पीपल के वृक्ष में बाँधे अथवा प्रत्येक शनिवार को पीपल-वृक्ष की जड़ में काला तिल, काला या नीला फूल, फल, नैवेद्य चढ़ाए और तेल का दीपक जलाए। इससे शनि-राहु-केतु ग्रह शान्त होते हैं और देवताओं की कृपा प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## Neelima

*जगन्नाथपुरी की रथयात्रा*
जगन्नाथपुरी उड़ीसा की भगवान श्रीकृष्ण और बलभद्र सहित सुभद्रा की भव्य रथयात्रा विश्वविख्यात है। जगन्नाथपुरी में रथयात्रा का यह उत्सव प्रति वर्ष आषाढ़ शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वितीया को आरंभ होता है और दशमी को यह रथयात्रा अपने गंतव्य से लौटती है। रथ यात्रा की तैयारी कई महीनों से शुरू हो जाती है। हर साल जंगल की शुद्ध लकड़ियों को काटकर परंपरागत रथ तैयार किए जाते हैं और उन्हें फिर द्वितीया तिथि के अंतर्गत श्रद्धालुओं द्वारा रस्सी के सहारे खींचा जाता है। आजकल जगन्नाथपुरी में भगवान जगदीश का जो रथ निकाला जाता है, उसी के आधार पर अन्य शहरों में भी जगन्नाथ मंदिरों में रथयात्रा निकालने का चलन बढ़ता जा रहा है। जगन्नाथ जी का यह रथ 45 फीट ऊंचा, 35 फीट चौड़ा और 35 फीट लंबा होता है। इसमें 16 पहिये होते हैं। सुभद्रा जी का रथ 43 फीट ऊंचा, 33 फीट चौड़ा और 33 फीट लम्बा होता है। इसमें 12 पहिये होते हैं। एक बार जो रथ बना लिया जाता है, उसका उपयोग पुन: नहीं होता। भगवान बलभद्र और सुभद्रा सहित जगदीश इस रथ में प्राण प्रतिष्ठा के बाद आरूढ़ कराए जाते हैं। जगन्नाथपुरी के श्रेष्ठ पंडित और पुरोहित वेद मंत्रों से श्री जगदीश जी का आह्वान करते हैं। गणमान्य जनों के अलावा चारों धामों के शंकराचार्य इस रथ यात्रा में आमंत्रित होते हैं। लाखों श्रद्धालु रथ संचालन में अपने शक्ति से भगवान के प्रति नतमस्तक होकर रथयात्रा के दौरान रथ को आगे खींचने में योगदान देते हैं । 
स्कन्द पुराण के उत्कल खण्ड (पृष्ठ २५१ से ३०१) में भगवान् जगन्नाथ से सम्बन्धित आख्यान देखने के लिये स्कन्द पुराण डाउनलोड करें -
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fRS733f/Skand.zip

----------


## swami ji

नीलिमा जी 
आपने बहोत अछा सूत्र शरु किया हे 
और इसे कई जिन्दगी बन जाएगी अछी.
आपका धन्वाद ऐसा सूत्र बनाने के लिए ..


राजवीर

----------


## Neelima

*दुःस्वप्न-नाशक प्रयोग
१॰ विष्णुं नारायणं कृष्णं, रामं च श्रीहरिं शिवम् ।
श्रियं लक्ष्मीं राधिकां जानकीं प्रभां च पार्वतीम् ।।
जपन् द्वादश दुःस्वप्नः, सत्-फलदः प्रजायते ।।
विधिः-* दुःस्वप्न दिखने पर उक्त बारह नामों का बारह बार स्मरण करने से दुःस्वप्न शुभ-फल-दायक हो जाता है ।

----------


## Neelima

*सिद्धि प्राप्त करने का यन्त्र* 
यन्त्र साधक को चाहिए कि किसी भी प्रकार का यन्त्र सिद्ध करने से पूर्व इस सिद्धि प्राप्ति के यन्त्र को कनेर के नीचे बैठकर दो लाख बार लिख ले, तो उससे कालिका देवी प्रसन्न होकर साधक को यन्त्र विद्या में प्रवीण होकर सर्वसिद्ध होने का आशिर्वाद देती है।

----------


## Neelima

*त्रिकाल-दर्शक गौरी-शिव मन्त्र
विनियोगः-* अनयोः शक्ति-शिव-मन्त्रयोः श्री दक्षिणामूर्ति ऋषिः, गायत्र्यनुष्टुभौ छन्दसी, गौरी परमेश्वरी सर्वज्ञः शिवश्च देवते, मम त्रिकाल-दर्शक-ज्योतिश्शास्त्र-ज्ञान-प्राप्तये जपे विनियोगः।
*ऋष्यादि-न्यासः-* श्री दक्षिणामूर्ति ऋषये नमः शिरसि, गायत्र्यनुष्टुभौ छन्दोभ्यां नमः मुखे, गौरी परमेश्वरी सर्वज्ञः शिवश्च देवताभ्यां नमः हृदि, मम त्रिकाल-दर्शक-ज्योतिश्शास्त्र-ज्ञान-प्राप्तये जपे विनियोगाय नमः अञ्जलौ।
*कर-न्यास (अंग-न्यास)ः-* ऐं अंगुष्ठभ्यां नमः (हृदयाय नमः), ऐं तर्जनीभ्यां नमः (शिरसे स्वाहा), ऐं मध्यमाभ्यां नमः (शिखायै वषट्), ऐं अनामिकाभ्यां हुं (कवचाय हुं), ऐं कनिष्ठिकाभ्यां वौषट् (नेत्र त्रयाय वौषट्), ऐं करतल-करपृष्ठाभ्यां फट् (अस्त्राय फट्)।
*ध्यानः-*
उद्यानस्यैक-वृक्षाधः, परे हैमवते द्विज-
क्रीडन्तीं भूषितां गौरीं, शुक्ल-वस्त्रां शुचि-स्मिताम्।
देव-दारु-वने तत्र, ध्यान-स्तिमित-लोचनम्।।
चतुर्भुजं त्रि-नेत्रं च, जटिलं चन्द्र-शेखरम्।
शुक्ल-वर्णं महा-देवं, ध्याये परममीश्वरम्।।

*मानस पूजनः-* लं पृथिवी-तत्त्वात्मकं गन्धं समर्पयामि नमः। हं आकाश-तत्त्वात्मकं पुष्पं समर्पयामि नमः। यं वायु-तत्त्वात्मकं धूपं घ्रापयामि नमः। रं अग्नि-तत्त्वात्मकं दीपं दर्शयामि नमः। वं अमृत-तत्त्वात्मकं नैवेद्यं निवेदयामि नमः। शं शक्ति-तत्त्वात्मकं ताम्बूलं समर्पयामि नमः।

*शक्ति-शिवात्मक मन्त्रः-* "ॐ ऐं गौरि, वद वद गिरि परमैश्वर्य-सिद्ध्यर्थं ऐं। सर्वज्ञ-नाथ, पार्वती-पते, सर्व-लोक-गुरो, शिव, शरणं त्वां प्रपन्नोऽस्मि। पालय, ज्ञानं प्रदापय।"

इस 'शक्ति-शिवात्मक मन्त्र' के पुरश्चरण की आवश्यकता नहीं है। केवल जप से ही अभीष्ट सिद्धि होती है। अतः यथाशक्ति प्रतिदिन जप कर जप फल देवता को समर्पित कर देना चाहिए।

----------


## Neelima

पोर्टेबल पाराशर लाईट २००० XP में चलने योग्य

http://www.filesonic.com/file/1350904644

----------


## pratapg

क्या किसी व्यक्ति द्वारा किये गए काले जादू  से बचने का कोई उपाए है ?
प्राय: इर्ष्या की वजह से लोग जादू -टोना कर देते हैं

----------


## Neelima

*धन वृद्धि का यन्त्र*
इस यन्त्र को एक लाख पच्चीस हजार बार आलू के रस से लिखकर अपने पास किसी भी शुद्ध स्थान पर सुरक्षित रख लें। इससे लक्ष्मी प्रसन्न होंगी और धन की कमी नहीं रहेगी।

----------


## Teach Guru

*मुझे कोई ऐसा यंत्र या कोई मंत्र बताएं जिससे जिंदगी की कठिन से भी कठिन राह भी आसान हो जाये 
....इन्तजार में*

----------


## Neelima

> *मुझे कोई ऐसा यंत्र या कोई मंत्र बताएं जिससे जिंदगी की कठिन से भी कठिन राह भी आसान हो जाये 
> ....इन्तजार में*


 "ॐ नमः भगवते वासुदेवाय"

अनवरत॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰  ॰
श्रद्धा एवं विश्वास आवश्यक है ।

----------


## Neelima

> *मुझे कोई ऐसा यंत्र या कोई मंत्र बताएं जिससे जिंदगी की कठिन से भी कठिन राह भी आसान हो जाये 
> ....इन्तजार में*


* "ॐ नमः भगवते वासुदेवाय"*
अनवरत ................
श्रद्धा एवं विश्वास आवश्यक है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> * "ॐ नमः भगवते वासुदेवाय"*
> 
> अनवरत॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰॰  ॰
> श्रद्धा एवं विश्वास आवश्यक है ।


*धन्यवाद 
लेकिन अनवरत का मतलब तो बता दो |
मेरी हिंदी कमजोर है |*

----------


## Neelima

> *धन्यवाद 
> लेकिन अनवरत का मतलब तो बता दो |
> मेरी हिंदी कमजोर है |*


निरन्तर ..............................

----------


## Neelima

सिद्ध बीसायन्त्र प्रयोग विधि
"बीसा-यन्त्र" अष्ट-गन्ध (सफेद चन्दन, रक्त चन्दन, अगर काष्ठ, कपूर, केसर, शुद्ध कस्तूरी, कुष्ठ, गोरोचन) से तैयार मसी (स्याही) से लिखा जाता है। यन्त्र लिखने के लिए शुभ (गुरु-पुष्य या रविपुष्य) योग में विधिवत तैयार अनार की कलम से भोजपत्र या रेशमी वस्त्र पर लिखें। बीसा यन्त्र लिखने के बाद बची स्याही को किसी अन्य कार्य में न लें, जलप्रवाह कर सकते हैं।
स्नानोपरान्त एकान्त शुद्ध पूजास्थल पर शुद्ध कम्बल का आसन पर पूर्वाभिमुख या उत्तराभिमुख बैठ कर शुद्ध घी की ज्योति जलाकर एकमात्र अस्यूत वस्त्र (धोती) पहनकर बांए कन्धे -पर लाल वस्त्र रखकर शान्तचित्त होकर भोजपत्र पर १०८ बार बीसा यन्त्र लिखें। साथ-साथ मूलमन्त्र का जाप करते जाएं।
"ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं भगवति मम सर्वं वांछितं देहि देहि स्वाहा।"

----------


## Neelima

> सिद्ध बीसायन्त्र प्रयोग विधि
> 
> "ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं भगवति मम सर्वं वांछितं देहि देहि स्वाहा।"


इस मन्त्रोच्चारणपूर  वक १०८ बार बीसा यन्त्र लिख लेने के बाद उक्त मन्त्र से ही प्रत्येक यन्त्र का चन्दन, कुंकुम, पुष्प, धूप, दीप आदि प्रदान करके दक्षिणापूर्वक पूजा करें। यथा-
"ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं भगवति मम सर्वं वांछितं देहि देहि स्वाहा, विंशति यन्त्रराजाय चन्दनं समर्पयामि नमः।" 
इस प्रकार १०८ यन्त्रों का पृथक्-पृथक् पूजन करके दूसरे दिन से मूलमन्त्र का जाप, हवनादि प्रारम्भ करें।
प्रथम दिन तो १०८ बीसा यन्त्रों के निर्माण, पूजन में ही व्यतीत हो जाएगा। दूसरे दिन से मूलमन्त्र जाप शुरु होगा। ८८ दिन तक जाप के प्रारम्भ में १०८ बीसा यन्त्रों का सामुहिकपूजन एवं धूप-दीप पूर्वक ही जाप प्रारम्भ करें। 
यह प्रयोग ८८ दिन का है। प्रयोग की अवधि में दिन या रात को (निश्चित समय पर) प्रतिदिन मूल-मन्त्र की १० माला जाप करें। प्रतिदिन एक माला का हवन रात्रि को (जप के बाद) करें। हवनार्थ तांबे का हवनकुण्ड एवं आम की लकड़ी प्रयोग में लाएं। खीर, घी, शहद एवं बिल्वपत्र मिलाकर एक माला होम करें। हवन के बाद १० मूलमन्त्रों से कुशा द्वारा शरीर पर पानी छिड़कें, मार्जन करें। प्रतिदिन एक छोटी कन्या को ८८ दिन तक भोजन कराएं। इस प्रकार ८८ दिन तक प्रतिदिन १० माला जप, १ माला से हवन, १० मन्त्रों से मार्जन तथा १ कन्या को भोजन-यही क्रम चलेगा। रात्रि में पूजनोपरान्त सात्विक भोजन करें। ८८ दिन भूशयन करें। मितभाषी तथा ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें। दिन में दूध-जल-फल प्रयोग में ला सकते हैं। दिन में अन्नग्रहण न करें।
इस प्रकार ८८ दिन का प्रयोग होने पर चमत्कार अनुभव होगा। प्रयोग के अन्त में कदाचित् भगवती का दर्शन भी सम्भव है। वाणी में अवन्ध्य प्रभाव आ जाता है। 
प्रयोग पूर्ण होने पर यन्त्र प्रयोग के समय लिखित १०८ सुपूजित बीसा यन्त्रों को एक ही चाँदी या ताँबे के तावीज में मढ़ाकर पूजा स्थान में रखें। तन्त्र प्रयोग पूर्ण होने पर नित्यकर्म से निवृत्त होकर प्रतिदिन आम की लकड़ी से बने हुए पट्टे पर रोली (कुंकुम) बिछाकर सिद्ध बीसायन्त्र को अनार की कलम से ११ बार लिखें। प्रत्येक यन्त्र की मूलमन्त्र से पूजा करें। ऐसा करने पर सिद्धि एवं यन्त्र का प्रभाव बना रहेगा।

----------


## Neelima

> सिद्ध बीसायन्त्र प्रयोग विधि
> "ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं भगवति मम सर्वं वांछितं देहि देहि स्वाहा।"


इस मन्त्रोच्चारण-पूर्वक १०८ बार बीसा यन्त्र लिख लेने के बाद उक्त मन्त्र से ही प्रत्येक यन्त्र का चन्दन, कुंकुम, पुष्प, धूप, दीप आदि प्रदान करके दक्षिणापूर्वक पूजा करें। यथा-
"ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं श्रीं भगवति मम सर्वं वांछितं देहि देहि स्वाहा, विंशति यन्त्रराजाय चन्दनं समर्पयामि नमः।" 
इस प्रकार १०८ यन्त्रों का पृथक्-पृथक् पूजन करके दूसरे दिन से मूलमन्त्र का जाप, हवनादि प्रारम्भ करें।
प्रथम दिन तो १०८ बीसा यन्त्रों के निर्माण, पूजन में ही व्यतीत हो जाएगा। दूसरे दिन से मूलमन्त्र जाप शुरु होगा। ८८ दिन तक जाप के प्रारम्भ में १०८ बीसा यन्त्रों का सामुहिकपूजन एवं धूप-दीप पूर्वक ही जाप प्रारम्भ करें। 
यह प्रयोग ८८ दिन का है। प्रयोग की अवधि में दिन या रात को (निश्चित समय पर) प्रतिदिन मूल-मन्त्र की १० माला जाप करें। प्रतिदिन एक माला का हवन रात्रि को (जप के बाद) करें। हवनार्थ तांबे का हवनकुण्ड एवं आम की लकड़ी प्रयोग में लाएं। खीर, घी, शहद एवं बिल्वपत्र मिलाकर एक माला होम करें। हवन के बाद १० मूलमन्त्रों से कुशा द्वारा शरीर पर पानी छिड़कें, मार्जन करें। प्रतिदिन एक छोटी कन्या को ८८ दिन तक भोजन कराएं। इस प्रकार ८८ दिन तक प्रतिदिन १० माला जप, १ माला से हवन, १० मन्त्रों से मार्जन तथा १ कन्या को भोजन-यही क्रम चलेगा। रात्रि में पूजनोपरान्त सात्विक भोजन करें। ८८ दिन भूशयन करें। मितभाषी तथा ब्रह्मचर्य का पालन करें। दिन में दूध-जल-फल प्रयोग में ला सकते हैं। दिन में अन्नग्रहण न करें।
इस प्रकार ८८ दिन का प्रयोग होने पर चमत्कार अनुभव होगा। प्रयोग के अन्त में कदाचित् भगवती का दर्शन भी सम्भव है। वाणी में अवन्ध्य प्रभाव आ जाता है। 
प्रयोग पूर्ण होने पर यन्त्र प्रयोग के समय लिखित १०८ सुपूजित बीसा यन्त्रों को एक ही चाँदी या ताँबे के तावीज में मढ़ाकर पूजा स्थान में रखें। तन्त्र प्रयोग पूर्ण होने पर नित्यकर्म से निवृत्त होकर प्रतिदिन आम की लकड़ी से बने हुए पट्टे पर रोली (कुंकुम) बिछाकर सिद्ध बीसायन्त्र को अनार की कलम से ११ बार लिखें। प्रत्येक यन्त्र की मूलमन्त्र से पूजा करें। ऐसा करने पर सिद्धि एवं यन्त्र का प्रभाव बना रहेगा।

----------


## xranjana

मुझे कुछ एसा बताये की जिससे लड़का ही पैदा हो

----------


## Neelima

*सर्वप्रथम गणेश का ही पूजन क्यों ?*

हिन्दू धर्म में किसी भी शुभ कार्य का आरम्भ करने के पूर्व गणेश जी की पूजा करना आवश्यक माना गया है, क्योंकि उन्हें विघ्नहर्ता व ऋद्धि-सिद्धि का स्वामी कहा जाता है। इनके स्मरण, ध्यान, जप, आराधना से कामनाओं की पूर्ति होती है व विघ्नों का विनाश होता है। वे शीघ्र प्रसन्न होने वाले बुद्धि के अधिष्ठाता और साक्षात् प्रणव रूप हैं। प्रत्येक शुभ कार्य के पूर्व ‘श्री गणेशाय नमः’ का उच्चारण कर उनकी स्तुति में यह मंत्र बोला जाता है -*
वक्रतुण्ड महाकाय सूर्यकोटि समप्रभः।
निर्विघ्नं कुरू मे देव सर्व कार्येषु सर्वदा।।
गणेश जी विद्या के देवता हैं। साधना में उच्चस्तरीय दूरदर्शिता आ जाए, उचित-अनुचित, कर्तव्य-अकर्तव्य की पहचान हो जाए, इसीलिये सभी शुभ कार्यों में गणेश पूजन का विधान बनाया गया है।
शास्त्रीय प्रमाणों में पंचदेवों की उपासना सम्पूर्ण कर्मों में प्रख्यात है। ‘शब्दकल्पद्रुम’ कोश में लिखा है -

----------


## Neelima

पंचदेवों की उपासना का रहस्य पंचभूतों के साथ सम्बन्धित है। पंचभूतों में पृथ्वी, जल, तेज, वायु और आकाश प्रख्यात हैं और इन्हीं के आधिपत्य के कारण से आदित्य, गणनाथ(गणेश), देवी, रूद्र और केशव- ये पंचदेव भी पूजनीय प्रख्यात हैं। एक-एक तत्त्व का एक-एक देवता स्वामी है-*
आकाशस्याधिपो विष्णुरग्नेश्चैव महेश्वरी।
वायोः सूर्यः क्षितेरीशो जीवनस्य गणाधिपः।।
क्रम निम्न प्रकार है-
महाभूत अधिपति*
1. क्षिति (पृथ्वी) शिव*
2. अप् (जल) गणेश*
3. तेज (अग्नि) शक्ति (महेश्वरी)*
4. मरूत् (वायु) सूर्य (अग्नि)*
5. व्योम (आकाश) विष्णु*
भगवान् श्रीशिव पृथ्वी तत्त्व के अधिपति होने के कारण उनकी पार्थिव-पूजा का विधान है। भगवान् विष्णु के आकाश तत्त्व के अधिपति होने के कारण उनकी शब्दों द्वारा स्तुति का विधान है। भगवती देवी के अग्नि तत्त्व का अधिपति होने के कारण उनका अग्निकुण्ड में हवनादि के द्वारा पूजा का विधान है। श्रीगणेश के जलतत्त्व के अधिपति होने के कारण उनकी सर्वप्रथम पूजा का विधान है; क्योंकि सर्वप्रथम उत्पन्न होने वाले तत्त्व ‘जल’ का अधिपति होने के कारण गणेशजी ही प्रथमपूज्य के अधिकारी होते हैं। मनु का कथन है-‘अप एच ससर्जादौ तासु बीजमवासृजत्।’ (मनुस्मृति 1। 8) इस प्रमाण से सृष्टि के आदि में एकमात्र वर्तमान जल का अधिपति गणेश हैं।

----------


## Neelima

गणेश शब्द का अर्थ है - गणों का स्वामी। हमारे शरीर में पाँच ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ, पाँच कर्मेन्द्रियाँ और चार अन्तःकरण हैं, इनके पीछे जो शक्तियाँ हैं, उन्हीं को चौदह देवता कहते हैं। इन देवताओं के मूल प्रेरक हैं भगवान् श्रीगणेश। वस्तुतः भगवान् गणपति शब्दब्रह्म अर्थात् ओंकार के प्रतीक हैं, इनकी महत्ता का यह मुख्य कारण है।  में कहा गया है कि ओंकार का ही व्यक्त स्वरूप गणपति देवता हैं। इसी कारण सभी प्रकार के मंगल कार्यों और देवता-प्रतिष्ठापनाओं के आरम्भ में श्रीगणपति की पूजा की जाती है। जिस प्रकार प्रत्येक मन्त्र के आरम्भ में ओंकार (ॐ) का उच्चारण आवश्यक है, उसी प्रकार प्रत्येक शुभ अवसर पर भगवान् गणपति की पूजा एवं स्मरण अनिवार्य है। यह परम्परा शास्त्रीय है। वैदिक धर्मान्तर्गत समस्त उपासना-सम्प्रदायों ने इस प्राचीन परम्परा को स्वीकार कर इसका अनुसरण किया है।
गणेश जी की ही पूजा सबसे पहले क्यों होती है, इसकी पौराणिक कथा इस प्रकार है -
पद्मपुराण के अनुसार (सृष्टिखण्ड 61। 1 से 63। 11) - एक दिन व्यासजी के शिष्य महामुनि संजय ने अपने गुरूदेव को प्रणाम करके प्रश्न किया कि गुरूदेव! आप मुझे देवताओं के पूजन का सुनिश्चित क्रम बतलाइये। प्रतिदिन की पूजा में सबसे पहले किसका पूजन करना चाहिये ? तब व्यासजी ने कहा - संजय विघ्नों को दूर करने के लिये सर्वप्रथम गणेशजी की पूजा करनी चाहिये। पूर्वकाल में पार्वती देवी को देवताओं ने अमृत से तैयार किया हुआ एक दिव्य मोदक दिया। मोदक देखकर दोनों बालक (स्कन्द तथा गणेश) माता से माँगने लगे। तब माता ने मोदक के प्रभावों का वर्णन कर कहा कि तुममें से जो धर्माचरण के द्वारा श्रेष्ठता प्राप्त करके आयेगा, उसी को मैं यह मोदक दूँगी।
माता की ऐसी बात सुनकर स्कन्द मयूर पर आरूढ़ हो मुहूर्तभर में सब तीर्थों की स्न्नान कर लिया। इधर लम्बोदरधारी गणेशजी माता-पिता की परिक्रमा करके पिताजी के सम्मुख खड़े हो गये।तब पार्वतीजी ने कहा- समस्त तीर्थों में किया हुआ स्न्नान, सम्पूर्ण देवताओं को किया हुआ नमस्कार, सब यज्ञों का अनुष्ठान तथा सब प्रकार के व्रत, मन्त्र, योग और संयम का पालन- ये सभी साधन माता-पिता के पूजन के सोलहवें अंश के बराबर भी नहीं हो सकते। इसलिये यह गणेश सैकड़ों पुत्रों और सैकड़ों गणों से भी बढ़कर है। अतः देवताओं का बनाया हुआ यह मोदक मैं गणेश को ही अर्पण करती हूँ। माता-पिता की भक्ति के कारण ही इसकी प्रत्येक यज्ञ में सबसे पहले पूजा होगी। तत्पश्चात् महादेवजी बोले- इस गणेश के ही अग्रपूजन से सम्पूर्ण देवता प्रसन्न हों।

----------


## Neelima

लिंगपुराण के अनुसार (105। 15-27) - असुरों से त्रस्त देवतागणों की प्रार्थना पर पार्वतीवल्लभ शिव ने अभिष्ट वर देकर सुर-समुदाय को आश्वस्त किया। कुछ ही समय के पश्चात् सर्वलोकमहेश्वर शिव की सती पत्नी पार्वती के सम्मुख परब्रह्मस्वरूप स्कन्दाग्रज का प्राकट्य हुआ। उक्त सर्वविघ्नेश मोदक-प्रिय गजमुख का जातकर्मादि संस्कार के पश्चात् सर्वदुरितापहारी कल्याणमूर्ति शिव ने अपने पुत्र को उसका कर्तव्य समझाते हुए आशीर्वाद दिया कि ‘..........जो तुम्हारी पूजा किये बिना श्रौत, स्मार्त या लौकिक कल्याणकारक कर्मों का अनुष्ठान करेगा, उसका मंगल भी अमंगल में परिणत हो जायेगा। ......................... जो लोग फल की कामना से ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, इन्द्र अथवा अन्य देवताओं की भी पूजा करेंगे, किन्तु तुम्हारी पूजा नहीं करेंगे, उन्हें तुम विघ्नों द्वारा बाधा पहुँचाओगे।’
 के अनुसार (गणपतिखण्ड) - पूर्वकाल में शुभफलप्रद ‘पुण्यक’ व्रत के प्रभाव से माता पार्वती को गणेशरूप श्रीकृष्ण पुत्ररूप में प्राप्त हुए। श्रीगणेश के प्राकट्योत्सव पर अन्य सुर-समुदाय के साथ शनिदेवजी भी क्षिप्रक्षेमकर शंकरनन्दन के दर्शनार्थ आये हुए थे। किन्तु पत्नी द्वारा दिये गये शाप को यादकर शिशु को नहीं देखा, परन्तु माता पार्वती के बार-बार कहने पर, ज्योंही उन्होनें गणेश की ओर देखा, त्योंही उनका सिर धड़ से पृथक् हो गया। तब भगवान् विष्णु पुष्पभद्रा नदी के अरण्य से एक गजशिशु का मस्तक काटकर लाये और गणेशजी के मस्तक पर लगा दिया। तब भगवान् विष्णु ने श्रेष्ठतम उपहारों से पद्मप्रसन्ननयन गजानन की पूजा की और आशः प्रदान की -*
सर्वाग्रे तव पूजा च मया दत्ता सुरोत्तम।
सर्वपूज्यश्च योगीन्द्रो भव वत्सेत्युवाच तम्।। (गणपतिखं. 13। 2)
‘सुरश्रेष्ठ! मैंने सबसे पहले तुम्हारी पूजा की है, अतः वत्स! तुम सर्वपूज्य तथा योगीन्द्र होओ।’
ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण में ही एक अन्य प्रसंगान्तर्गत पुत्रवत्सला पार्वती ने गणेश महिमा का बखान करते हुए परशुराम से कहा -
त्वद्विधं लक्षकोटिं च हन्तुं शक्तो गणेश्वरः।
जितेन्द्रियाणां प्रवरो नहि हन्ति च मक्षिकाम्।।
तेजसा कृष्णतुल्योऽयं कृष्णांश्च गणेश्वरः।
देवाश्चान्ये कृष्णकलाः पूजास्य पुरतस्ततः।।
(ब्रह्मवैवर्तपु., गणपतिख., 44। 26-27)
‘जितेन्द्रिय पुरूषों में श्रेष्ठ गणेश तुम्हारे-जैसे लाखों-करोड़ों जन्तुओं को मार डालने की शक्ति रखता है; परन्तु वह मक्खी पर भी हाथ नहीं उठाता। श्रीकृष्ण के अंश से उत्पन्न हुआ वह गणेश तेज में श्रीकृष्ण के ही समान है। अन्य देवता श्रीकृष्ण की कलाएँ हैं। इसीसे इसकी अग्रपूजा होती है।
स्कन्दपुराण के अनुसार  माता पार्वती ने विचार किया कि उनका स्वयं का एक सेवक होना चाहिये, जो परम शुभ, कार्यकुशल तथा उनकी आज्ञा का सतत पालन करने में कभी विचलित न हो। इस प्रकार सोचकर त्रिभुवनेश्वरी उमा ने अपने मंगलमय पावनतम शरीर के मैल से एक चेतन पुरूष का निर्माण कर उसे पुत्र कहा तथा उसे द्वारपाल नियुक्त कर स्वयं स्न्नान करने चली गयी। कुछ समय पश्चात् वहाँ भगवान शिव आये तो दण्डधारी गणराज ने उनका प्रवेश वहाँ निषिद्ध कर दिय। जिससे कुपित शिव ने अपने शिवगणों को युद्ध की आज्ञा दी, किन्तु युद्ध में गणराज का अद्भुत पराक्रम को देखकर अन्त में भगवान शिव ने अपना तीक्ष्णतम शूल उन पर फेंका, जिससे गणेश का मस्तक कटकर दूर जा गिरा। पुत्र के शिरश्छेदन से शिवा कुपित हो गयी और विश्व-संहार का संकल्प लिया। भयभीत देवता, ऋषि-महर्षियों की भावपूर्ण स्तुति-प्रार्थना से द्रवित जननी ने उसे पुनः जीवित करने के लिये कहा। तब भगवान शिव के आदेश से देवताओं ने एक गज का सिर काटकर उस बालक को जीवित किया। उस अवसर पर त्रिदेवों ने उन्हें अग्रपूज्यता का वर प्रदान किया और उन्हें सर्वाध्यक्ष-पद पर अभिषिक्त किया।

----------


## Neelima

> मुझे कुछ एसा बताये की जिससे लड़का ही पैदा हो


सन्तान गोपाल मन्त्र का जप , हरिवंश पुराण श्रवण तथा षष्ठी देवी का व्रत करें ।

----------


## xranjana

बिधि भी तो बताये  और मन्त्र क्या है

----------


## Neelima

गोमती चक्र
गोमती चक्र एक ऐसा पत्थर है तो गोमती नदी में मिलता है। इसका उपयोग तंत्र क्रियाओं में विशेष तौर पर किया जाता है। 

उपाय

1- व्यापार वृद्धि के लिए दो गोमती चक्र लेकर उन्हें एक कपड़े में बांधकर ऊपर चौखट पर लटका दें और ग्राहक उसके नीचे से निकले तो निश्चय ही व्यापार में वृद्धि होती है।

२- पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिए पांच गोमती चक्र लेकर किसी नदी या तालाब में हिलि हिलि मिलि मिलि चिलि चिलि हुक पांच बोलकर विसर्जित करें, पुत्र प्राप्ति की संभावनाएं बढ़ जाती हैं।

3- पेट संबंधी रोग होने पर 10 गोमती चक्र लेकर रात को पानी में डाल दें तथा सुबह उस पानी को पी लें। इससे पेट संबंध के विभिन्न रोग दूर हो जाते हैं।

4- यदि बार-बार गर्भ गिर रहा हो तो दो गोमती चक्र लाल कपड़े में बांधकर कमर में बांध दें तो गर्भ गिरना बंद हो जाता है।

5- यदि कोई कचहरी जाते समय घर के बाहर गोमती चक्र रखकर उस पर दाहिना पांव रखकर जाए तो उस दिन कोर्ट-कचहरी में सफलता प्राप्त होती है।

6- यदि शत्रु बढ़ गए हों तो जितने अक्षर का शत्रु का नाम है उतने गोमती चक्र लेकर उस पर शत्रु का नाम लिखकर उन्हें जमीन में गाड़ दें तो शत्रु परास्त हो जाएंगे।

विभिन्न तांत्रिक कार्यों तथा असाध्य रोगों में इसका प्रयोग होता है। इसका तांत्रिक उपयोग बहुत ही सरल होता है। किसी भी प्रकार की समस्या के निदान के लिए यह बहुत ही कारगर उपाय है।

1- यदि घर में भूत-प्रेतों का उपद्रव हो तो दो गोमती चक्र लेकर घर के मुखिया के ऊपर घुमाकर आग में डाल दें तो घर से भूत-प्रेत का उपद्रव समाप्त हो जाता है।

2- यदि घर में बीमारी हो या किसी का रोग शांत नहीं हो रहा हो तो एक गोमती चक्र लेकर उसे चांदी में पिरोकर रोगी के पलंग के पाये पर बांध दें। उसी दिन से रोगी को आराम मिलने लगता है।

3- प्रमोशन नहीं हो रहा हो तो एक गोमती चक्र लेकर शिव मंदिर में शिवलिंग पर चढ़ा दें और सच्चे ह्रदय से प्रार्थना करें। निश्चय ही प्रमोशन के रास्ते खुल जाएंगे।

4- व्यापार वृद्धि के लिए दो गोमती चक्र लेकर उसे बांधकर ऊपर चौखट पर लटका दें और ग्राहक उसके नीचे से निकले तो निश्चय ही व्यापार में वृद्धि होती है।

5- यदि इस गोमती चक्र को लाल सिंदूर के डिब्बी में घर में रखें तो घर में सुख-शांति बनी रहती है।

1- गोमती चक्र को होली के दिन थोड़ा सिंदूर लगाकर शत्रु का नाम उच्चारण करते हुए जलती हुई होली में फेंक दें। आपकी शत्रु भी मित्र बन जाएगा।

२- अगर कोई व्यक्ति होली के दिन 7 गोमती चक्र को सवा मीटर कपड़े में बांधकर अपने पूरे परिवार के ऊपर से ऊतारकर किसी बहते जल में फेंक दें तो यह एक तरह से आपके परिवार की तांत्रिक रक्षा कवच का कार्य करेगा।

3- चार गोमती चक्र को अगर रोगी के बिस्तर के साथ बांध दें तो कुछ ही दिनों में रोगी स्वस्थ होने लगेगा। रोगी के पूर्ण स्वस्थ होने पर इन्हें सुबह के वक्त पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे गाढ़ दें।

4- यदि 11 गोमती चक्र को पीले वस्त्र में लपेट कर तिजोरी में इस दिन रखें तो वर्ष भर तिजोरी भरी रहेगी।

5- तीन गोमती चक्र को जेब में रखकर किसी मुकद्में या प्रतियोगिता के लिए जाएं तो निश्चित ही सफलता मिलेगी।

----------


## raju143

यदि  गोमती चक्र को गले में पहने तो क्या क्या लाभ होगा गुरु जी कृप्या बताये प्ल्ज़

----------


## Neelima

माँ लक्ष्मी की सिद्ध आरती
कान्त्या काञ्चन-सन्निभ, हिम-गिरि आसीना, माँ हिम-गिरि आसीना।
अमरित-सर-सरसिज-दल, सहस सदासीना।
पद्मासिनि कमलासिनि, गज-द्वय द्वय दोनों, माँ गज-द्वय दोनों,
ओर भरे घट अमरित, सींचत कर दोनों।। जय देवि, जय देवि।।
द्वय कर-कमल-धरा माँ, द्वय कर-कमल-धरा।
वर कर अपर अभय कर, चतुर-करा मधुरा।। जय देवि, श्रीलक्ष्मी।।
कान्तिः शान्ति-मयी त्वं, शरणागत-पाता, माँ शरणागत-पाता।
विष्णु-प्रिया सर्वेश्वरि, शक्ति-सरा माता।
क्षान्तिर्भक्ति स्व-जन-प्रण-रक्षिणि सिद्धयवधी, माँ रक्षिणि सिद्धयवधी
घृति-धात्री जग धारणि, रति-मति देव-निधी।। जय देवि, जय देवि।।
आगच्छागच्छ त्वं, तुम बिन जग फीको, माँ तुम बिन जग फीको।
दास दया धरि विनवत, जन-कर धर नीको।
सदयि दया-मयि अयि निज-जन-आपद-त्राता, माँ जन-आपद-त्राता।
माता-भ्रात-सखा तुम, जन-तन-मन-नाता।। जय देवि, जय देवि।।
रतन-घटित मणि-माणिक, कमल-कला परमा। माँ कमल-कला परमा।
आसन पद्मासन धर, थिर पद्मा परमा।
परम विरम सुन्दर पुर, सुन्दर से-रचना, माँ सुन्दर सर-रचना।
सुन्दरता पर 'मोती', प्रगति प्रकृति-रचना।।
जय देवि, जय द्वय-कर कमल-धरा, माँ कर-द्वय कमल-धरा।
वर कर अपर अभय कर, चतुर-करा मधुरा।। जय देवि, श्री लक्ष्मी।।

----------


## raju143

यदि गोमती चक्र को गले में पहने तो क्या क्या लाभ होगा | कृप्या बताये प्ल्ज़

----------


## aish

इस अछे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद .
हम आपसे आशा करते हैं की हमें हमारे समस्या से मुक्ति के लिए कोई उपाय जरुर बतलायेंगे .
समस्या - एक आदमी जिससे मै मानसिक रूप से बहुत परेसान हूँ. दरअसल वो एक कारखाना चलता है जिससे की हमारा जीना दूभर हो गया है.
प्रशाशन भी मदद नहीं कर पाई . जिससे हमारी परेशानी और बढ़ गयी. आप हमारा स्थिति को समझ कर जल्द से जल्द निदान बताएं.

----------


## Neelima

> इस अछे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद .
> हम आपसे आशा करते हैं की हमें हमारे समस्या से मुक्ति के लिए कोई उपाय जरुर बतलायेंगे .
> समस्या - एक आदमी जिससे मै मानसिक रूप से बहुत परेसान हूँ. दरअसल वो एक कारखाना चलता है जिससे की हमारा जीना दूभर हो गया है.
> प्रशाशन भी मदद नहीं कर पाई . जिससे हमारी परेशानी और बढ़ गयी. आप हमारा स्थिति को समझ कर जल्द से जल्द निदान बताएं.


http://vadicjagat.com/?p=657

http://sadhanmala.blogspot.com/2008/...post_7339.html

----------


## Neelima

> यदि गोमती चक्र को गले में पहने तो क्या क्या लाभ होगा | कृप्या बताये प्ल्ज़


 गोमती चक्र पहनने से लाभ -
मानसिक शान्ति
नजर दोष से बचाव
शरीर में अस्थि रोगों से बचाव

----------


## amol05

*बहुत ही बदिया सूत्र बने अहै और बहुत ही मेहनत की अपने आप बधाई की पत्र है नीलिमा जी, आपको हार्दिक बधाई और रेपो++++++++++++++++ भी*

----------


## amol05

> गोमती चक्र
> गोमती चक्र एक ऐसा पत्थर है तो गोमती नदी में मिलता है। इसका उपयोग तंत्र क्रियाओं में विशेष तौर पर किया जाता है। 
> 
> 5- तीन गोमती चक्र को जेब में रखकर किसी मुकद्में या प्रतियोगिता के लिए जाएं तो निश्चित ही सफलता मिलेगी।


*गोमती चक्र को कुछ जगह जिन्दा पत्थर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है*

----------


## Neelima

> यदि गोमती चक्र को गले में पहने तो क्या क्या लाभ होगा | कृप्या बताये प्ल्ज़


http://religion.bhaskar.com/article/...a-1807972.html
http://religion.bhaskar.com/article/...e-2193394.html
http://vadicjagat.com/?p=823

----------


## Neelima

।। श्री गुरु चालिसा ।।

----------


## Neelima

cont.................

----------


## aish

इस साईट पे बताया गया है की मांगे हुए घर में वो काम अर्ना है........
कृपया इस पर प्रकाश डालें .
अगर कोई टोटका हो जिससे की वो खुद ही परेशां हो कर चले जाये तो जरुर बतलायें......



> http://vadicjagat.com/?p=657
> 
> http://sadhanmala.blogspot.com/2008/...post_7339.html

----------


## Neelima

> मांगे हुए घर में वो काम अर्ना है........
> कृपया इस पर प्रकाश डालें .


 मकान स्वयं का न हो ।

----------


## Neelima

टोटका

शुक्ल पक्ष के किसी शनिवार को शाम के समय उड़द को दो साबूत बड़े लेकर उनके ऊपर थोड़ा दही व सिंदूर छिड़क दें। अब इन बड़ों को ले जाकर किसी पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे रख आएं और हाथ जोड़कर प्रार्थना करें। इसके बाद पीछे पलट कर नहीं देंखे। यह टोटका अनटोका करें अर्थात जाते और आते समय कोई टोके नहीं। यह टोटका लगातार 21 दिन तक नियमपूर्वक करें। इस टोटके से आपकी धन संबंधी समस्याएं दूर हो जाएंगी।

----------


## Neelima

हिन्दु पञ्चांग की जावास्क्रिप्ट डाउनलोड करें ।

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36706711/Hindu_panchang.htm

----------


## Neelima

*सिद्ध लक्ष्मी-प्रार्थना*
सिद्धि के लिए दो बातें अत्यन्त आवश्यक है – श्रद्धा और विश्वास । श्रद्धा और विश्वास से ‘मन्त्र’ साधना अवश्य सफल होती है । भगवती कमला की शास्त्रीय प्रार्थना - ‘श्री श्रीविद्यार्णव तन्त्र’ में द्वा-विंशः श्वास में ‘लक्ष्मी-हृदय’ के प्रसङ्ग में बतलाई हुई एक सिद्ध-क्रिया यहाँ आपके सम्मुख प्रस्तुत है । इससे सरल प्रक्रिया संसार में दूसरी कोई नहीं है ।
भाव-पूर्वक यदि सर्वथा कर्तुम-कर्तुमपाकर्तुं समर्थ श्रीमहा-रानी कमला से माँगेंगे, तो भगवती बड़ी कृपालु हैं । रात्रि को एकान्त में १० से १ के मध्य या प्रातः ब्रह्म-मुहूर्त में उठकर बगैर किसी प्रपञ्च के, बच्चे की भाँति रो-रोकर शुद्ध उच्चारण से एक-एक शब्द को पढ़ते हुए, ध्यान देकर सर्वत्र विराजमान सर्व-साक्षिणी, सर्व-कल्याण-कर्त्री श्रीकमला से यह प्रार्थना करें -

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र , क्या आपको वंशीकरण विद्या का ज्ञान है , यदि हाँ तो कृपया बताये............

----------


## Neelima

*सुपारी-मोहनी मन्त्र*
"खरी सुपारी टामनगारी, राजा-प्रजा खरी पियारी, मन्त्र पढ़कर लगाऊँ, तो रही या कलेजा लावे तोड़, जीवत चाटे पगथली, मूवे सेवस मसान, या शब्द की यारी न लावे, तो जती हनुमान की आज्ञा न माने। शब्द साँचा, पिण्ड काचा, फुरो मन्त्र ईश्वरो वाचा।"
*विधिः-* सूर्य-ग्रहण के दिन स्नानादि कर ७ समूची सुपारियों को धोकर पात्र में रखें तथा आसन पर बैठकर गूगल की धूनी और घी के दीपक से उनकी पूजा करें। इसके बाद १०८ बार उक्त मन्त्र का जप करें।
यदि 'ग्रहण' का दिन न मिले, तो 'रवि-पुष्य' योग से २१ दिनों तक नित्य सुपारियों की पूजा तथा १०८ बार मन्त्र का जप करें। इस क्रिया से सुपारियाँ मन्त्र-शक्ति से सम्पन्न हो जाएँगी। बाद में जब यह सुपारी ७ बार मन्त्र पढ़कर जिसे खिलाई जाएगी, वही मोहित होकर वश में हो जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima

धन-त्रयोदशी पर निम्न मन्त्र का जप करने से अथाह धन-सम्पत्ति प्राप्त होती है ।

----------


## sexy_hunk007

आपका धन्यवाद !

----------


## devkasnia

नीलिमा जी क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह

----------


## Neelima

> नीलिमा जी क्या ऐसा कोई मत्र ह बिना किस को खिलाये काबू में किया जा सकता ह


अच्छा व्यवहार तथा मधुर वचन

----------


## devkasnia

ye sab kar liya h ji

----------


## swami ji

*सूत्र समाज नहीं आया दोस्त ,,,*

----------


## devkasnia

अच्छा व्यवहार तथा मधुर वचन aaj kal nhi hota h  agar koi mnter h to aap ki kirpa hogi

----------


## arihant_noida

ek achchhi koshis

----------


## pkj21

bahut badhiya hai

----------


## Neelima

*क्या आपके जीवन में पैसों की समस्या चल रही है?*

यदि आपको भी पूरी मेहनत के बाद उचित सफलता प्राप्त नहीं हो रही है तो प्रतिदिन सूखे आटे में थोड़ी सी हल्दी मिलाकर गाय को खिलाएं। ऐसा नियमित रूप से करें। गाय को शास्त्रों के अनुसार पूजनीय एवं पवित्र माना गया है। गाय के शरीर में ही सभी देवी-देवताओं का वास बताया गया है और इसकी पूजा करने से भाग्य का साथ मिलता है।
यदि कोई व्यक्ति नियमित रूप से गौमाता की सेवा करता है तो उसकी सभी मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण हो जाती हैं। गाय को गेहूं के सूखे आटे में हल्दी मिलाकर खिलाने से गौमाता अतिप्रसन्न होती हैं और पैसों से जुड़ी समस्याएं समाप्त हो जाती हैं।

एक अन्य चमत्कारी उपाय के अनुसार प्रति बुधवार सुबह जल्दी उठें और स्नान आदि कर्मों से निवृत्त हो जाएं। इसके बाद हरे रंग वस्त्र धारण करें तथा सुबह-सुबह ही गाय को हरी घास खाने को दें। इस उपाय से श्रीगणेश के साथ ही सभी देवी-देवताओं की कृपा प्राप्त हो जाती है।
यदि किसी व्यक्ति का न्यायालय का कोई विवाद नहीं सुलझ रहा हो या आप सही हैं फिर भी केस आपके पक्ष में नहीं हो तो मंगलवार या शनिवार को यहां बताया जा रहा उपाय करें। उपाय के अनुसार हर मंगलवार या शनिवार के दिन किसी काले रंग की गाय को कच्चा दूध अर्पित करें। गाय को हरी घास खाने  को दें। इससे न्यायालय के विवाद में समझौता या विजय प्राप्त होगी।

----------


## pkj21

achhi jankari ke liye sukriya

----------


## pkj21

es tarah ki aur bhi jankari de

----------


## Neelima

रोटी का एक छोटा और अचूक उपाय
कुछ  लोग होते हैं जो हमेशा अपनी नाकामयाबियों के लिए किस्मत को दोष देते हैं।  कुछ भी हो इन्हें सिर्फ अपनी किस्मत पर ही रोना आता है। अगर आप भी यही  समझते हैं कि आपकी किस्मत आपका साथ नहीं दे रही है तो आज हम आपको रोटी का  एक ऐसा छोटा और अचूक उपाय बता रहे हैं, जिसे रोज करने से आपकी किस्मत आपका  साथ देने लगेगी। 


- सुबह जब घर में भोजन बने तो सबसे पहले वाली रोटी अलग निकाल लें। इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि ये रोटी अन्य रोटियों से थोड़ी बड़ी हो ताकि आसानी से इसके चार टुकड़े किए जा सकें।

----------


## Neelima

- अब इस रोटी के बराबरी से चार टुकड़े कर लें और इन चारों पर कुछ मीठा जैसे- खीर, गुड़ या शक्कर रख दें। इस बात का विशेष ध्यान रखें कि बाहर का कोई व्यक्ति आपको यह टोटका करते हुए न देख पाए।
रोटी के चार टुकड़ों में से सबसे पहला वाला गाय को खिला दें और भगवान से प्रार्थना करें कि आपकी समस्याओं का निदान जल्दी से जल्दी हो जाए और आपकी मनोकामना पूरी हो। धर्म ग्रंथों के अनुसार गाय में ही सभी देवताओं का निवास होता है इसलिए सबसे पहले रोटी गाय को ही दी जाती है।
अब दूसरा टुकड़ा कुत्ते को खिला दें। शिवमहापुराण के अनुसार कुत्ते को रोटी खिलाते समय बोलना चाहिए कि- यमराज के मार्ग का अनुसरण करने वाले जो श्याम और शबल नाम के दो कुत्ते हैं, मैं उनके लिए यह अन्न का भाग देता हूं। वे इस बलि (भोजन) को ग्रहण करें। इसे कुक्करबलि कहते हैं।
अब रोटी के तीसरे भाग को कौओं को खिला दें और बोलें- पश्चिम, वायव्य, दक्षिण और नैऋत्य दिशा में रहने वाले जो पुण्यकर्मा कौए हैं, वे मेरी इस दी हुई बलि को ग्रहण करें। धर्म ग्रंथों में इसे काकबलि कहते हैं।
अब रोटी का अंतिम टुकड़ा जो बचा है उसे घर पर आए किसी भिक्षु को दे दें। इस प्रकार ये छोटा सा उपाय रोज करने से आपकी किस्मत कुछ ही दिनों में बदल जाएगी।

----------


## Neelima

*काली हल्दी*खाने में उपयोग की जाने वाली हल्दी तो सभी ने देखी है, लेकिन तांत्रिक उपायों में प्रयोग होने वाली काली हल्दी के विषय में बहुत कम लोग जानते हैं। हल्दी कई प्रकार की होती है और हम जो खाने में उपयोग करते हैं वह पीली हल्दी है। काली हल्दी का उपयोग खाने में नहीं होता, लेकिन तंत्र शास्त्र में इसका काफी महत्व बताया गया है। काली हल्दी के उपायों से पैसों की तंगी चमत्कारी ढंग से दूर होती है।

तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार बताए गए उपाय बहुत चमत्कारी और जल्दी फल प्रदान करने माने गए हैं। सही समय और सही विधि के साथ यदि तांत्रिक उपाय किए जाए तो व्यक्ति के मनोवांछित काम पूर्ण हो जाते हैं। बाजार में काली हल्दी आसानी से नहीं मिलती है, लेकिन पूजन सामग्री की दुकानों पर काली हल्दी मिलने की संभावनाएं काफी अधिक होती हैं। यदि आप भी काली हल्दी के उपायों से पैसों की कमी दूर करना चाहते हैं तो यहां दिए गए उपाय करें...

----------


## Neelima

*इस उपाय से बुरी नजर दूर करके हो सकते हैं मालामाल*
किसी श्रेष्ठ मुहूर्त में नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर यह उपाय करें। उपाय के अनुसार काली हल्दी के 7 या 9 दाने बनाएं। इन दानों को साफ धागे में पिरो लें। इसके बाद इस माला का धूप और लोबान से शोधन करने के बाद पहन लें। जो भी व्यक्ति इस तरह की माला पहनता है, वह सभी प्रकार के ग्रह दोषों से, टोने- टोटके से और बुरी नजर के प्रभाव से सुरक्षित रहता है।

----------


## Neelima

*इस उपाय से बढ़ेगा आपका आकर्षण*
यदि आप किसी खास कार्य के लिए जा रहे हैं तो घर से निकलने से पहले काली हल्दी का टीका लगाकर प्रस्थान करें। यह टीका आपका आकर्षण बढ़ाएगा। काली हल्दी को तंत्र के अनुसार वशीकरण के लिए जबरदस्त माना जाता है। यदि आप चाहते हैं कि समाज में आपका आकर्षण बढ़े तो काली हल्दी का तिलक एक सरल उपाय है।

----------


## Neelima

*इस उपाय से रुकेगा अपव्यय*
यदि आप बहुत पैसा कमाते हैं, लेकिन बचत नहीं कर पाते हैं तो काली हल्दी का यह उपाय करें। यह उपाय एक विशेष दिन किया जाना चाहिए। किसी भी माह के शुक्लपक्ष के पहले शुक्रवार यह उपाय करना है। उपाय के अनुसार चांदी की छोटी सी डिब्बी लेकर आएं और उसमें काली हल्दी, नागकेशर और सिन्दूर एक साथ रखें। इस डिब्बी को मां लक्ष्मी के चरणों से स्पर्श कराएं। इसके बाद यह डिब्बी धन के स्थान पर रखें। इस उपाय से धन का अपव्यय रूक जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima

*यदि किसी व्यक्ति धन संबंधी इच्छाओं को पूरा करना है तो किसी भी श्रेष्ठ मुहूर्त में, होली पर या अक्षय तृतीया के दिन काली हल्दी का यह उपाय करें-*

उपाय के अनुसार आपको महालक्ष्मी का विधिवत पूजन करना है। पूजन की सामान्य सामग्री के साथ ही 11 गोमती चक्र, 11 कौडिय़ां और काली हल्दी विशेष रूप से शामिल करें।
अक्षय तृतीया के दिन किसी श्रेष्ठ मुहूर्त में या होली पर महालक्ष्मी का पूजन करें। पूजन के लिए किसी स्वच्छ और पवित्र स्थान का चयन करें। महालक्ष्मी की प्रतिमा या फोटो पूजन स्थल पर बाजोट के ऊपर रखें। यहां दी गई पूजन सामग्री के साथ महालक्ष्मी का विधिवत पूजन करें। पूजा में गोमती चक्र, कौडिय़ां और काली हल्दी भी रखें।

पूजन पूर्ण होने के बाद काली हल्दी, गोमती चक्र और कौडिय़ों को एक पीले कपड़े में बांध लें। इसके बाद यह सामग्री तिजोरी में या घर में ऐसे स्थान पर रखें जहां धन रखते हैं। पूजन कर्म में महालक्ष्मी के मंत्रों का जप करना चाहिए। महालक्ष्मी मंत्र जैसे ऊँ श्रीं श्रीयै नम: का जप किया जा सकता है।
ऐसा करने पर धन संबंधी मामलों में आ रही रुकावटें दूर हो जाएंगी। आपके घर-परिवार में धन की पूर्ति होने लगेगी।

----------


## Neelima

*रविवार को करें दूध का ये तांत्रिक उपाय*
किसी भी सप्ताह के रविवार को एक गिलास दूध का तांत्रिक उपाय करेंगे तो आपकी पैसों से जुड़ी समस्याएं खत्म हो सकती हैं...

यह तांत्रिक उपाय करने के लिए आपको रविवार की रात सोते समय 1 गिलास में दूध भरकर अपने सिर के पास रखकर सोना है। दूध सावधानी से रखें, नींद में दूध ढुलना नहीं चाहिए।

सुबह उठने के बाद नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त हो जाएं। इसके बाद इस दूध को किसी बबूल के पेड़ की जड़ में डाल दें। ऐसा हर रविवार की रात की करें।

यह एक तांत्रिक उपाय है और इससे आपके ऊपर लगी बुरी नजर दूर होगी। नकारात्मक शक्तियों का असर खत्म होगा और कार्यों में सफलता मिलने लगेगी। पैसों की कमी दूर हो जाएगी।

----------


## Neelima

*सोमवार को करें ये उपाय*
यदि आप पैसों की तंगी से परेशान हैं और ईमानदारी से मेहनत करने के बाद भी फल नहीं मिल रहा है तो किसी भी सोमवार को यह उपाय करें।

उपाय के अनुसार सोमवार की रात जब चंद्रोदय हो जाए तो उसके बाद अपने पलंग के चारों कोनों में चांदी की कील ठोक दें। चांदी की कील छोटी-छोटी भी लगाई जा सकती है। यह एक चमत्कारी तांत्रिक उपाय है और इससे आपके घर के आसपास की नकारात्मक ऊर्जा भी नष्ट हो जाती है। पैसों की समस्याएं दूर होने लगती हैं।

*सोमवार को शिवलिंग पर चढ़ाएं दूध*
मालामाल होने के लिए कच्चे दूध का 1 अन्य उपाय करें। हर सोमवार के दिन सुबह जल्दी उठें। उठने के बाद नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर पवित्र हो जाएं। इसके बाद आपके घर के आसपास किसी भी शिव मंदिर जाएं और वहां शिवलिंग पर कच्चा दूध चढ़ाएं।

यदि ऐसा हर सोमवार को किया जाए तो आपकी सभी मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण हो जाएंगी। यह बहुत ही सरल और चमत्कारी उपाय है।

----------


## Neelima

*मंगलवार के दिन ध्यान रखें ये बातें*
यदि कोई व्यक्ति कर्ज के कारण परेशान है और कर्ज का भुगतान नहीं कर पा रहा है तो उसे यह तांत्रिक उपाय करना चाहिए। ऋण की किश्तों का भुगतान मंगलवार के दिन ही करें। इसके अलावा इस बात का विशेष ध्यान रखें कि बुधवार और गुरुवार को किसी को ऋण के रुपए नहीं देना चाहिए। मंगलवार का दिन ऋण की किश्ते चुकाने के लिए श्रेष्ठ है। इस बात का ध्यान रखेंगे तो कर्ज जल्दी खत्म हो जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima

*बुधवार को करें ये उपाय*
मालामाल होने की इच्छा रखने वाला व्यक्ति बुधवार को यह तांत्रिक उपाय करें। उपाय के अनुसार बुधवार के दिन सात साबूत कौडिय़ां लें। कौडिय़ां बाजार में पूजन सामग्री की दुकानों पर आसानी से मिल जाती है। इसके साथ ही एक मुट्ठी हरे खड़े मूंग लें। दोनों को एक हरे कपड़े में बांध लें और किसी मंदिर की सीढिय़ों पर चुपचाप रख आएं।
ध्यान रखें इस बात को किसी को बताए नहीं, अन्यथा उपाय निष्फल हो जाएगा।

----------


## Neelima

*गुरुवार को पहनें पीले वस्त्र*
धन संबंधी परेशानियां दूर करने के लिए सप्ताह के हर गुरुवार को यह तांत्रिक उपाय करें। उपाय के अनुसार हर गुरुवार को आप पीले वस्त्र पहनें। खाने में पीले रंग की मिठाई खाएं। इसके साथ ही पीले रंग की वस्तु का दान करें। पीले रंग की वस्तु जैसे पीले रंग का कपड़ा, पीला फल आम, हल्दी आदि। इस उपाय से भी धन की कमी दूर होती है।

----------


## Neelima

*रोज करें ये उपाय*
एक अन्य टोटके के अनुसार यदि संभव हो तो हमेशा चांदी के बर्तन में पानी पीएं। चांदी बर्तन ना हो तो गिलास में पानी भरें और उसमें चांदी की अंगुठी डालकर पानी पीएं। यह प्राचीन, सरल और बहुत चमत्कारी तांत्रिक उपाय है। इससे निश्चित की धन संबंधी मामलों में राहत मिलती है।
यहां बताए गए सभी उपाय तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार दिए गए हैं। ऐसे उपाय चुपचाप बिना किसी को बताए किए जाए तो अधिक प्रभावी सिद्ध होते हैं। अत: इस बात का विशेष ध्यान रखना चाहिए। इसके साथ ही इन उपायों के संबंध में किसी भी प्रकार की शंका या संदेह न करें। यह पूरी तरह आस्था और विश्वास के उपाय हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*शनिदेव तांत्रिक उपाय*


1- काली गाय की सेवा करने से शनिदेव प्रसन्न होते हैं। उसके सिर पर रोली लगाकर सींगों में कलावा बांधकर धूप-आरती करनी चाहिए। फिर परिक्रमा करके गाय को बूंदी के चार लड्डू खिला दें।

2- हर शनिवार उपवास रखें। सूर्यास्त के बाद हनुमानजी का पूजन करें। पूजन में सिंदूर, काली तिल्ली का तेल, इस तेल का दीपक एवं नीले रंग के फूल का प्रयोग करें।

----------


## Neelima

3- शनिवार के दिन बंदरों और काले कुत्तों को लड्डू खिलाने से भी शनि का कुप्रभाव कम हो जाता है अथवा काले घोड़े की नाल या नाव में लगी कील से बना छल्ला धारण करें।
4- शुक्रवार की रात काले चने पानी में भिगो दे। शनिवार को ये चने, कच्चा कोयला, हल्की लोहे की पत्ती एक काले कपड़े में बांधकर मछलियों के तालाब में डाल दें। यह टोटका पूरा एक साल करें। इस दौरान भूल से भी मछली का सेवन न करें।

----------


## Neelima

5- शनिवार के दिन अपने दाहिने हाथ के नाप का उन्नीस हाथ लंबा काला धागा लेकर उसको बंटकर माला की भांति गले में पहनें। इस प्रयोग से भी शनि का प्रकोप कम होता है।

6- चोकरयुक्त आटे की 2 रोटी लेकर एक तेल और दूसरी घी से चुपड़ दें। तेल वाली रोटी पर थोड़ा मिष्ठान रखकर काली गाय को खिला दें इसके बाद दूसरी रोटी भी खिला दें और शनिदेव का स्मरण करें।
7- सवा किलो काला कोयला, एक लोहे की कील एक काले कपड़े में बांधकर अपने सिर पर से घुमाकर बहते हुए जल में प्रवाहित कर दें।
8- शनिवार के दिन हनुमानजी को चोला चढ़ाएं। चोले में सरसो या चमेली के तेल का उपायोग करें और इन तेलों से ही दीपक भी जलाएं।

----------


## alymax

Ati sunder hai jiska jvab nahi

----------


## alymax

Aap ka sahayog acha laga

----------


## Neelima

9- शनिवार के दिन एक कांसे की कटोरी में तिल का तेल भर कर उसमें अपना मुख देख कर और काले कपड़े में काले उड़द, सवा किलो अनाज, दो लड्डू, फल, काला कोयला और लोहे की कील रख कर डाकोत(शनि का दान लेने वाला) को दान कर दें।
10- शनिवार के दिन किसी हनुमान मंदिर में जाकर हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें और शनि दोष की शांति के लिए हनुमानजी से प्रार्थना करें। बूंदी के लड्डू का भोग भी लगाएं।
11- शनिवार के दिन ग्यारह साबुत नारियल बहते हुए जल में प्रवाहित करें और शनिदेव से जीवन को सुखमय बनाने के लिए प्रार्थना करें।
12- प्रत्येक शनिवार को शाम के समय बड़(बरगद) और पीपल के पेड़ के नीचे सूर्योदय से पहले स्नान आदि करने के बाद सरसो तेल का दीपक लगाएं और दूध एवं धूप आदि अर्पित करें।

----------


## Neelima

13- यदि शनि की साढ़े साती, ढैय्या या महादशा चल रही हो तो इस दौरान मांस, मदिरा का सेवन भूलकर भी न करें।
14- लाल चंदन की माला को अभिमंत्रित कर शनिवार या शनि जयंती के दिन पहनने से शनि के अशुभ प्रभाव कम हो जाते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

15- शनिवार के दिन भैरवजी की उपासना करें और शाम के समय सरसो तेल का दीपक लगाकर शनि दोष से मुक्ति के लिए प्रार्थना करें।

16- काले धागे में बिच्छू घास की जड़ को अभिमंत्रित करवा कर शनिवार के दिन श्रवण नक्षत्र में या शनि जयंती के शुभ मुहूर्त में धारण करने से भी शनि संबंधी सभी कार्यों में सफलता मिलती है।
17- शमी वृक्ष की जड़ को विधि-विधान पूर्वक घर लेकर आएं। शनिवार के दिन श्रवण नक्षत्र में या शनि जयंती के दिन किसी योग्य विद्वान से अभिमंत्रित करवा कर काले धागे में बांधकर गले या बाजू में धारण करें। शनिदेव प्रसन्न होंगे तथा शनि के कारण जितनी भी समस्याएं हैं, उनका निदान होगा।

----------


## Neelima

18- शनिवार या शनि जयंती के दिन शनि यंत्र की स्थापना व पूजन करें। इसके बाद प्रतिदिन इस यंत्र की विधि-विधान पूर्वक पूजा करने से शनिदेव प्रसन्न होते हैं। प्रतिदिन यंत्र के सामने सरसों के तेल का दीप जलाएं। नीला या काला पुष्प चढ़ाएं ऐसा करने से लाभ होगा।

----------


## Neelima

19- शनिवार या शनि जयंती के दिन सुबह जल्दी उठकर स्नान आदि से निवृत्त होकर कुश (एक प्रकार की घास) के आसन पर बैठ जाएं। सामने शनिदेव की मूर्ति या तस्वीर स्थापित करें व उसकी पंचोपचार से विधिवत पूजन करें। इसके बाद रूद्राक्ष की माला से नीचे लिखे किसी एक मंत्र की कम से कम पांच माला जप करें तथा शनिदेव से सुख-संपत्ति के लिए प्रार्थना करें। यदि प्रत्येक शनिवार को इस मंत्र का इसी विधि से जप करेंगे तो शीघ्र लाभ होगा।

वैदिक मंत्र
ॐ शन्नोदेवीरभिष्टय आपो भवन्तु पीतये शन्योरभिस्त्रवन्  ु न:।

लघु मंत्र
ॐ ऐं ह्लीं श्रीशनैश्चराय नम:।

----------


## Neelima

20- शनिवार के दिन सवा-सवा किलो काले चने अलग-अलग तीन बर्तनों में भिगो दें। इसके बाद नहाकर, साफ वस्त्र पहनकर शनिदेव का पूजन करें और चनों को सरसो के तेल में छौंककर इनका भोग शनिदेव को लगाएं और अपनी समस्याओं के निवारण के लिए प्रार्थना करें। इसके बाद पहला सवा किलो चना भैंसे को खिला दें। दूसरा सवा किलो चना कुष्ठ रोगियों में बांट दें और तीसरा सवा किलो चना अपने ऊपर से ऊतारकर किसी सुनसान स्थान पर रख आएं। इस टोटके को करने से शनिदेव के प्रकोप में अवश्य कमी होगी।

21- शनिवार के दिन इन10 नामों से शनिदेव का पूजन करें-
कोणस्थ पिंगलो बभ्रु: कृष्णो रौद्रोन्तको यम:।
सौरि: शनैश्चरो मंद: पिप्पलादेन संस्तुत:।। 
अर्थात: 1- कोणस्थ, 2- पिंगल, 3- बभ्रु, 4- कृष्ण, 5- रौद्रान्तक, 6- यम, 7, सौरि, 8- शनैश्चर, 9- मंद व 10- पिप्पलाद। इन दस नामों से शनिदेव का स्मरण करने से सभी शनि दोष दूर हो जाते हैं।

----------


## Raja44

अच्छा काम कर रही हैं आप धन्यवाद नीलिमा जी ।।

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> *सोमवार को करें ये उपाय*यदि आप पैसों की तंगी से परेशान हैं और ईमानदारी से मेहनत करने के बाद भी फल नहीं मिल रहा है तो किसी भी सोमवार को यह उपाय करें। उपाय के अनुसार सोमवार की रात जब चंद्रोदय हो जाए तो उसके बाद अपने पलंग के चारों कोनों में चांदी की कील ठोक दें। चांदी की कील छोटी-छोटी भी लगाई जा सकती है। यह एक चमत्कारी तांत्रिक उपाय है और इससे आपके घर के आसपास की नकारात्मक ऊर्जा भी नष्ट हो जाती है। पैसों की समस्याएं दूर होने लगती हैं।*सोमवार को शिवलिंग पर चढ़ाएं दूध*मालामाल होने के लिए कच्चे दूध का 1 अन्य उपाय करें। हर सोमवार के दिन सुबह जल्दी उठें। उठने के बाद नित्य कर्मों से निवृत्त होकर पवित्र हो जाएं। इसके बाद आपके घर के आसपास किसी भी शिव मंदिर जाएं और वहां शिवलिंग पर कच्चा दूध चढ़ाएं। यदि ऐसा हर सोमवार को किया जाए तो आपकी सभी मनोकामनाएं पूर्ण हो जाएंगी। यह बहुत ही सरल और चमत्कारी उपाय है।


mai ek B.tech student hu, kya mai pocket wala milk chadha skta hu, jaise amul ya shudha ka...?mere upar bahut krz ho gya hai,pareshan rhta hu.

----------


## Neelima

*लघु नारियल* 
लघु नारियल का आकार सामान्य नारियल से थोड़ा छोटा होता है। लघु नारियल का प्रयोग अनेक टोटकों में किया जाता है, विशेषकर धन-संपत्ति प्राप्ति के टोटकों में। लघु नारियल के कुछ साधारण प्रयोग इस प्रकार हैं-

1- 11 लघु नारियल को मां लक्ष्मी के चरणों में रखकर ऊँ महालक्ष्म्यै च विद्महे विष्णुपत्नीं च धीमहि तन्नो लक्ष्मी प्रचोदयात् मंत्र का जप करें। 2 माला जप करने के बाद एक लाल कपड़े में उन लघु नारियलों को लपेट कर तिजोरी में रख दें व दीपावली के दूसरे दिन किसी नदी या तालाब में विसर्जित कर दें। ऐसा करने से लक्ष्मी चिरकाल तक घर में निवास करती है।

2- धन, वैभव व समृद्धि पाने के लिए 5 लघु नारियल स्थापित कर, उस पर केसर से तिलक करें और हर नारियल पर तिलक करते समय 27 बार नीचे लिखे मंत्र का मन ही मन जप करते रहें-

*मंत्र- ऐं ह्लीं श्रीं क्लीं*

3- अगर आप चाहते हैं कि आपके घर में कभी धन-धान्य की कमी न रहे और अन्न का भंडार भरा रहे तो 11 लघु नारियल एक पीले कपड़े में बांधकर रसोई घर के पूर्वी कोने में बांध दें।

----------


## Neelima

*गोमती चक्र*

कुछ तांत्रिक प्रयोगों में एक ऐसे पत्थर का उपयोग किया जाता है, जो दिखने में साधारण होता है, लेकिन आश्चर्यजनक तरीके से अपना प्रभाव दिखाता है। उस पत्थर का नाम है गोमती चक्र। गोमती चक्रकम कीमत वाला एक ऐसा पत्थर है जो गोमती नदी में मिलता है। इसका तांत्रिक उपयोग बहुत ही सरल होता है। ये हैं इसके खास उपाय

1- पति-पत्नी में मतभेद हो तो तीन गोमती चक्र लेकर घर के दक्षिण में हलूं बलजाद कहकर फेंक दें, मतभेद समाप्त हो जाएगा।

2- पुत्र प्राप्ति के लिए पांच गोमती चक्र लेकर किसी नदी या तालाब में हिलि हिलि मिलि मिलि चिलि चिलि हुक पांच बोलकर विसर्जित करें, पुत्र प्राप्ति की संभावनाएं बढ़ जाती हैं।

3- यदि बार-बार गर्भ गिर रहा हो तो दो गोमती चक्र लाल कपड़े में बांधकर उस स्त्री की कमर में बांध दें। गर्भ गिरना बंद हो जाएगा।

4- यदि कोर्ट-कचहरी जाते समय घर के बाहर गोमती चक्र रखकर उस पर दाहिना पांव रखकर जाएं तो उस दिन कोर्ट-कचहरी में सफलता प्राप्त होती है।

5- यदि शत्रु बढ़ गए हों तो जितने अक्षर का शत्रु का नाम है, उतने गोमती चक्र लेकर उस पर शत्रु का नाम लिखकर उन्हें जमीन में गाड़ दें तो शत्रु परास्त हो जाएंगे।

6- यदि पैसों से संबंधित समस्या है तो 5 गोमती चक्र धन स्थान यानी ऐसी जगह रखें, जहां आप पैसे रखते हों। धन की समस्या समाप्त हो जाएगी।

----------


## Neelima

*काली हल्दी*

भोजन में उपयोग की जाने वाली हल्दी के बारे में हम सभी जानते हैं। हल्दी की एक प्रजाति ऐसी भी है, जिसका उपयोग तांत्रिक क्रियाओं में किया जाता है, वह है काली हल्दी। काली हल्दी को धन व बुद्धि का कारक माना जाता है। काली हल्दी  अनेक तरह के बुरे प्रभाव को कम करती है। ये हैं इसके खास उपाय-

1- काली हल्दी के 7 से 9 दाने बनाएं। उन्हें धागे में पिरोकर धूप, गूगल और लोबान से शोधन करने के बाद पहन लें। जो भी व्यक्ति इस तरह की माला पहनता है, वह ग्रहों के दुष्प्रभावों, टोने- टोटके व नजर के प्रभाव से सुरक्षित रहता है।

2- यदि आप किसी भी नए कार्य के लिए जा रहे हैं, तो काली हल्दी का टीका लगाकर जाएं। यह टीका आपको सफलता दिलाएगा। 

3- यदि आप किसी को आकर्षित करना चाहते हैं, तो प्रतिदिन काली हल्दी का तिलक लगाएं। किसी को भी आकर्षित करने के लिए काली हल्दी का तिलक एक सरल तांत्रिक उपाय है।

----------


## Neelima

*एकाक्षी नारियल*

तंत्र क्रियाओं में नारियल का प्रयोग भी किया जाता है। नारियल कई प्रकार के होते हैं। उन्हीं में से एक होता है एकाक्षी नारियल। मान्यता के अनुसार ये नारियल साक्षात लक्ष्मी का रूप होता है। इसे घर में रखने से धन लाभ होती है साथ ही कई प्रकार की समस्याएं स्वत: ही दूर हो जाती हैं। ये हैं इसके खास उपाय-

1- तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार गर्भवती स्त्री यदि प्रसव के पूर्व एकाक्षी नारियल को सूंघे तो प्रसव आसानी से होता है।

2- जिस घर में एकाक्षी नारियल की पूजा होती है, उस घर के लोगों पर तांत्रिक क्रियाओं का प्रभाव नहीं होता है एवं उस परिवार के सदस्यों को मान-सम्मान, प्रतिष्ठा व यश प्राप्त होता है। 

3- यदि मुकद्में में विजय प्राप्त करनी हो तो रविवार के दिन एकाक्षी नारियल पर विरोधी का नाम लिख कर, उस पर लाल कनेर का फूल रख दें और जिस दिन न्यायालय जाएं वह फूल साथ ले जाएं। फैसला आपके पक्ष में होगा।

4- वन्ध्या स्त्री (जिसे संतान न हो रही हो) को ऋतु स्नान के बाद एकाक्षी नारियल को धो कर, उसका पानी पिलाया जाए तो संतान होने की संभावना बढ़ जाती हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*दक्षिणावर्ती शंख*

तंत्र शास्त्र में दक्षिणावर्ती शंख का विशेष महत्व है। इस शंख को विधि-विधान पूर्वक घर में रखने से कई प्रकार की बाधाएं शांत हो जाती है और धन की भी कभी कमी नहीं होती। दक्षिणावर्ती शंख के अनेक लाभ हैं, लेकिन इसे घर में रखने से पहले इसका शुद्धिकरण अवश्य करना चाहिए।

*इस विधि से करें शुद्धिकरण*

लाल कपड़े के ऊपर दक्षिणावर्ती शंख को रखकर इसमें गंगाजल भरें और कुश के आसन पर बैठकर इस मंत्र का जप करें-
*ऊँ श्री लक्ष्मी सहोदराय नम:*
इस मंत्र की कम से कम 5 माला जप करें।

*ये हैं दक्षिणावर्ती शंख के उपाय*

1- दक्षिणावर्ती शंख को अन्न भण्डार में रखने से अन्न, धन भण्डार में रखने से धन, वस्त्र भण्डार में रखने से वस्त्र की कभी कमी नहीं होती। शयन कक्ष में इसे रखने से शांति का अनुभव होता है।

2- इसमें शुद्ध जल भरकर, व्यक्ति, वस्तु, स्थान पर छिड़कने से दुर्भाग्य, अभिशाप, तंत्र-मंत्र आदि का प्रभाव समाप्त हो जाता है।

3- किसी भी प्रकार के टोने-टोटके इस शंख के आगे निष्फल हो जाते हैं। दक्षिणावर्ती शंख जहां भी रहता है, वहां धन की कोई कमी नहीं रहती।

4- इसे घर में रखने से सभी प्रकार की नकारात्मक ऊर्जा स्वत: ही समाप्त हो जाती है और घर में सकारात्मक ऊर्जा का प्रसार होता है।

----------


## Neelima

*कमलगट्टा* 

धन प्राप्ति के लिए किए जाने वाले तंत्र प्रयोगों में कई वस्तुओं का उपयोग किया जाता है, कमल गट्टा भी उन्हीं में से एक है। कमल गट्टा कमल के पौधे में से निकलते हैं व काले रंग के होते हैं। यह बाजार में आसानी से मिल जाते हैं। मंत्र जप के लिए इसकी माला भी बनती है। ये हैं इसके खास उपाय-

1- यदि रोज 108 कमल के बीजों से आहुति दें और ऐसा 21 दिन तक करें तो आने वाली कई पीढिय़ां सम्पन्न बनी रहती हैं।

2- यदि दुकान में कमल गट्टे की माला बिछाकर उसके ऊपर भगवती लक्ष्मी का चित्र स्थापित किया जाए तो व्यापार में कमी आ ही नहीं सकती। व्यापार निरंतर उन्नति की ओर अग्रसर होता रहता है।

3- कमल गट्टे की माला भगवती लक्ष्मी के चित्र पर पहना कर किसी नदी या तालाब में विसर्जित करें तो घर में निरंतर लक्ष्मी का आगमन बना रहता है।

4- जो व्यक्ति प्रत्येक बुधवार को 108 कमलगटटे के बीज लेकर घी के साथ एक-एक करके अग्नि में 108 आहुतियां देता है। उसके घर से दरिद्रता हमेशा के लिए चली जाती है।

5- जो व्यक्ति कमल गट्टे की माला अपने गले में धारण करता है। उस पर लक्ष्मी की कृपा सदा बनी रहती है।

----------


## Neelima

*हकीक*

तंत्र शास्त्र में कई विशेष प्रकार के पत्थरों का भी महत्व है। इन पत्थरों से सभी कार्य सिद्ध हो जाते हैं। हकीक एक ऐसा ही चमत्कारीक पत्थर है। हकीक का प्रयोग विभिन्न टोटकों एवं प्रयोगों में किया जाता है। हकीक का उपयोग विभिन्न पूजा-पाठ, साधनाओं और उपासनाओं में किया जाता है। ये हैं इसके खास उपाय-

1- किसी शुक्रवार के दिन रात्रि में पूजा उपासना करने के पश्चात एक हकीक माला लें और एक सौ आठ बार ऊं ह्रीं ह्रीं श्रीं श्रीं लक्ष्मी वासुदेवाय नम: मंत्र का जप करें। इसके बाद माला को लक्ष्मीजी के मंदिर में अर्पित कर दें। धन से जुड़ी हर समस्या हल हो जाएगी।

2- 11 हकीक पत्थर लेकर किसी मंदिर में चढ़ा दें। कहें कि अमुक कार्य में विजय होना चाहता हूं तो निश्चय ही उस कार्य में विजय प्राप्त होती है।

3- जो व्यक्ति श्रेष्ठ धन की इच्छा रखते हैं, वे रात्रि में 27 हकीक पत्थर लेकर उसके ऊपर माता लक्ष्मी का चित्र स्थापित करें, तो निश्चय ही उसके घर में अधिक उन्नति होती है।

----------


## Neelima

*मोती शंख*

तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार मोती शंख एक विशेष प्रकार का शंख होता है, ये आम शंख से थोड़ा अलग दिखाई देता है और थोड़ा चमकीला भी होता है। इस शंख को विधि- विधान से पूजन कर यदि तिजोरी में रखा जाए तो घर, कार्यस्थल, व्यापार स्थल और भंडार में पैसा टिकने लगता है। आमदनी बढऩे लगती है। ये है इसका उपाय-

*उपाय*
- किसी बुधवार को सुबह स्नान कर साफ  कपड़े में अपने सामने मोती शंख को रखें और उस पर केसर से स्वस्तिक का चिह्न बना दें। इसके बाद नीचे लिखे मंत्र का जप करें-
*श्रीं ह्रीं श्रीं महालक्ष्मयै नम:*
- मंत्र का जप स्फटिक माला से ही करें। मंत्रोच्चार के साथ एक-एक चावल इस शंख में डालें। इस बात का ध्यान रखें की चावल टूटे हुए ना हो। यह प्रयोग लगातार 11 दिनों तक करें।
- इस प्रकार रोज एक माला जप करें। उन चावलों को एक सफेद रंग के कपड़े की थैली में रखें और ग्यारह दिनों के बाद चावल के साथ शंख को भी उस थैली में रखकर तिजोरी में रखें।
आप देखेंगे कि कुछ ही दिनों में आपके धन-वैभव में वृद्धि होने लगेगी। पैसा आएगा भी और टिकेगा भी।

----------


## Neelima

*नवरात्रि में किसी कन्या को किस दिन दें कौन सी चीज*नवरात्रि में नौ दिनों तक मां दुर्गा की आराधना की जाती है। जो भी व्यक्ति नियमित रूप से इन दिनों में पूजन और उपाय करता है, उसकी सभी परेशानियां दूर हो जाती हैं। देवी को प्रसन्न करने के लिए पूजन कर्म के साथ ही कुछ अन्य उपाय भी बताए गए हैं।शास्त्रों के अनुसार जिन कन्याओं की उम्र 2 से लेकर 5 वर्ष तक की होती हैं, वे साक्षात् देवी मां का स्वरूप मानी जाती हैं। नवरात्रि के दिनों में इन नन्हीं कन्याओं के पूजन का विशेष महत्व है।यदि नवरात्रि में इन कन्याओं को सुंदर उपहार दिया जाए तो नवदुर्गा भी प्रसन्न होती हैं। नवरात्रि के नौ दिनों में अलग-अलग वस्तुएं कन्याओं को भेंट में दी जानी चाहिए।*यहां जानिए नवरात्रि के किस दिन कौन सी चीज का दान कन्याओं को किया जाना चाहिए...**नवरात्रि का पहला दिन*नवरात्रि प्रथम दिन कन्याओं को सुगंधित और ताजा फूल भेंट में देना शुभ होता है। इसके साथ ही, कोई श्रृंगार सामग्री भी अवश्य दें। अगर आप मां सरस्वती को प्रसन्न करना चाहते है तो सफेद पुष्प छोटी कन्याओं को दें। अगर धन संबंधी कार्यों में सफलता पाना चाहते हैं तो लाल पुष्प देकर किसी कन्या को खुश करें।*नवरात्रि का दूसरा दिन*नवरात्रि के दूसरे दिन कन्याओं को फलों का दान करें। इसके बाद कन्याओं का पूजन करें। फलों का दान करने से व्यक्ति की स्वास्थ्य और धन संबंधी कामनाएं पूर्ण होती हैं। ध्यान रखें, फल खट्टे नहीं होना चाहिए, मीठे फलों का दान करें।

----------


## Neelima

*नवरात्रि का तीसरा दिन*नवरात्रि के तीसरे दिन कन्याओं को स्वादिष्ट मिठाई का दान करना चाहिए। यदि आप चाहें तो इस दिन घर पर बनी खीर, हलवा या केशरिया चावल का दान भी कर सकते हैं।*नवरात्रि का चौथा दिन*नवरात्रि के चौथे दिन कन्याओं को वस्त्रों का दान करें। अपने सामर्थ्य के अनुसार रुमाल या रंगबिरंगे रिबन भी दिए जा सकते हैं।*नवरात्रि का पांचवां दिन*नवरात्रि के पांचवें दिन कन्याओं को पांच प्रकार की श्रृंगार सामग्री देना शुभ होता है। बिंदिया, चूड़ी, मेहंदी, बालों के लिए क्लिप्स, सुगंधित साबुन, काजल इत्यादि चीजें दी जा सकती हैं। ऐसा करने पर देवी मां से सौभाग्य और संतान संबंधी सुख प्राप्त होता है।*नवरात्रि का छठा दिन*नवरात्रि के छठे दिन छोटी-छोटी कन्याओं को खिलौने देना चाहिए। अपनी श्रद्धा के अनुसार खेल सामग्री का दान करें।

----------


## Neelima

*नवरात्रि का सातवां दिन*
नवरात्रि के  सातवें दिन मां सरस्वती की कृपा पाने का दिन है। इस दिन कन्याओं को शिक्षण  सामग्री का दान करना चाहिए। पेन, स्केच पेन, पेंसिल, कॉपी, ड्रॉइंग बुक्स,  वाटर बॉटल, कलर बॉक्स आदि चीजें दान की जा सकती हैं।
*नवरात्रि का आठवां दिन*
नवरात्रि के  आठवें दिन आप स्वयं किसी कन्या का पूर्ण श्रृंगार करें और उसका पूजन करें।  इस दिन कन्या के पैरों का पूजन दूध से करें। पैरों पर कुमकुम, चावल और  पुष्प अर्पित करना चाहिए। कन्या को भोजन कराएं और सामर्थ्य के अनुसार कोई  भी भेंट भी दें।
*नवरात्रि का नवां दिन*
नवरात्रि के  अंतिम दिन कन्याओं को खीर खिलाएं। दूध और आटे से बनी पूरियां खिलाएं।  कन्याओं के पैरों में महावर और हाथों में मेहंदी लगाने से देवी पूजा पूर्ण  होती है। पूर्ण पूजन के बाद कन्याओं को अंत में लाल चुनरी भेंट करें।
जो भी व्यक्ति  इस प्रकार नौ दिनों तक कन्याओं का पूजन करता है, उसे जीवन में कभी भी दुखों  का सामना नहीं करना पड़ता है। ध्यान रखें, नवरात्रि के दिनों में और अन्य  दिनों में भी अधार्मिक कर्मों से दूर रहना चाहिए।

----------


## pkj21

achhi jankari hai

----------


## pkj21

jaari rakhe          ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Neelima

*इन पांचों को खिलाते रहेंगे खाना तो ..............*आज के समय में लगभग हर इंसान किसी न किसी परेशानी का सामना कर रहा है। शायद ही ऐसा कोई व्यक्ति होगा जो जीवन से पूरी तरह संतुष्ट है और सुखी है। जीवन से जुड़ी हर छोटी-बड़ी समस्या का समाधान शास्त्रों में बताया गया है। एक उपाय तो ये है कि हम अपनी मेहनत से और स्वयं की समझदारी से इन समस्याओं को दूर करने का प्रयास करें और दूसरा उपाय यह है कि हम धार्मिक कर्म करें।हमें प्राप्त होने वाले सुख-दुख, हमारे कर्मों का ही प्रतिफल है। यदि पुण्य कर्म किए जाए तो दुख का समय जल्दी निकल जाता है। शास्त्रों के अनुसार पांच जीव ऐसे बताए गए हैं, जिन्हें खाना खिलाने से हमारे जीवन की सभी समस्याएं दूर हो सकती हैं।
*गाय को खिलाएं रोटी या हरी घास*यदि कोई व्यक्ति नियमित रूप से गाय को रोटी खिलाएं या हरी घास खिलाएं तो बहुत चमत्कारी फल प्राप्त होते हैं। व्यक्ति की कुंडली के सभी ग्रह दोष शांत हो जाते हैं। गाय को पूज्य और पवित्र माना जाता है, इसी वजह से गाय की सेवा करने वाले व्यक्ति को सभी सुख प्राप्त होते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*पक्षियों को अनाज के दाने खिलाएं*
पक्षियों को अनाज के दाने डालने पर आर्थिक मामलों में विशेष लाभ होता है। व्यवसाय करने वाले लोगों को अनिवार्य रूप से हर रोज पक्षियों को दाना अवश्य डालना चाहिए। ऐसा करने पर व्यवसाय में बढ़ोतरी होती रहती है।
*दुश्मनों का भय दूर करने के लिए यह उपाय करें*
यदि कोई व्यक्ति दुश्मनों से परेशान हैं और उनका भय हमेशा ही सताता रहता है तो कुत्ते को रोटी खिलाना चाहिए। नियमित रूप से जो व्यक्ति कुत्ते को रोटी खिलाता है, उसे दुश्मनों का भय कभी सताता नहीं है। कुत्ते को रोटी खिलाने से शनि के दोष भी शांत होते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*कर्ज से मुक्ति चाहिए तो यह उपाय करें*कर्ज से परेशान लोग हर रोज चींटियों को शक्कर और आटा डालें। ऐसा करने पर कर्ज की समाप्ति जल्दी हो जाती है। धन संबंधी कार्यों में आ रही बाधाएं दूर हो जाती हैं।*संपत्ति के मामलों में सफलता के लिए*जिन लोगों की पुरानी संपत्ति उनके हाथ से निकल गई है या कोई मूल्यवान वस्तु खो गई है तो प्रतिदिन मछलियों को आटे की गोलियां बनाकर खिलाना चाहिए। ऐसा करने पर लाभ होता है। मछलियों को आटे की गोलियां खिलाने पर ऐसे योग बनते हैं कि आपकी पुरानी संपत्ति पुन: आपको मिल सकती है।इन पांचों को जो भी व्यक्ति खाना खिलाता है, उसके सभी दुख-दर्द दूर हो जाते हैं और अक्षय पुण्य की प्राप्ति होती है।

----------


## Neelima

*रोज सुबह करें ये 5 काम*ऐसा माना जाता है कि दिन की शुरुआत अच्छी हो तो पूरे दिन सब अच्छा ही अच्छा होता है। इसी बात को ध्यान में रखते हुए प्राचीन समय से ही कुछ परंपराएं बनाई गई हैं। इन परंपरागत कामों को नियमित रूप से करने पर चमत्कारी रूप से शुभ फल प्राप्त होते हैं। यहां जानिए पांच परंपरागत काम, जो रोज सुबह-सुबह करना चाहिए... इन कामों से आप दिनभर भाग्यशाली बने रह सकते हैं...*दही खाकर निकलें*
घर से निकलने से पहले दही का सेवन अवश्य करना चाहिए। यह परंपरा काफी पुराने समय से चली आ रही है। दही को पवित्र माना जाता है। इसकी पवित्रता और स्वाद से मन प्रसन्न होता है। इसी वजह से इसे पूजन सामग्री में भी खास स्थान प्राप्त है। दही खाने से विचार सकारात्मक होते हैं और नकारात्मक विचारों से मुक्ति मिल जाती है। आप चाहें तो दही में चीनी भी मिला सकते हैं।

----------


## Neelima

*तुलसी का पूजन करें और इसके पत्तों का सेवन करें

*
सामान्यत: तुलसी का पौधा सभी के घरों में होता है। शास्त्रों के अनुसार तुलसी को पवित्र और पूजनीय माना जाता है। जिस घर में तुलसी का पूजन प्रतिदिन होता है, वहां महालक्ष्मी की कृपा बनी रहती है। पैसों से संबंधित परेशानियां घर में नहीं रहती हैं। तुलसी एक औषधीय पौधा भी है। प्रतिदिन तुलसी के पत्तों का सेवन करने से कई रोगों से बचाव हो जाता है। साथ ही, तुलसी से पुण्य लाभ भी प्राप्त होते हैं।*घर के मंदिर में विराजित भगवान का दर्शन करें

*
घर के मंदिर में विराजित देवी-देवताओं के दर्शन प्रतिदिन करना चाहिए। घर से निकलने से पहले एक बार इनके सामने कार्यों में सफलता की प्रार्थना की जाए तो व्यक्ति का दिन शुभ रहता है। भगवान की कृपा बनी रहती है।

----------


## Neelima

*घर से निकलने से पहले सीधा पैर बाहर रखें

*
किसी भी कार्य का प्रारंभ सीधे हाथ और सीधे पैर को आगे बढ़ाकर किया जाए तो सफलता मिलने की संभावनाएं काफी बढ़ जाती हैं। शास्त्रों के अनुसार यदि धार्मिक कर्म सीधे हाथ से किए जाएं तो अक्षय पुण्य की प्राप्ति होती है। ठीक इसी प्रकार घर से निकलने से पहले सीधा पैर बाहर रखते हैं तो यह शुभ शकुन होता है। ऐसा करने पर कार्यों के प्रति सकारात्मक सोच भी बनती है।

*माता-पिता एवं बुजुर्गों का आशीर्वाद लें

*
प्रतिदिन घर से निकलने से पहले माता-पिता का आशीर्वाद लेना चाहिए। जिन लोगों से उनके माता-पिता प्रसन्न रहते हैं, उनसे सभी देवी-देवता भी प्रसन्न रहते हैं। इसके विपरीत जो लोग माता-पिता का सम्मान नहीं करते और उन्हें दुख देते हैं, वे कभी भी सुख प्राप्त नहीं कर पाते हैं। अत: घर से निकलने से पूर्व माता-पिता और बुजुर्गों के पैर छूकर उनका आशीर्वाद लेना बहुत शुभ होता है। माता-पिता के आशीर्वाद से सभी प्रकार की बुरी बलाएं दूर हो जाती हैं और कार्यों में सफलता के योग बनते हैं।

----------


## pkj21

achhi jankari hai

----------


## pkj21

bada pyara sutra hai

----------


## pkj21

neelima ji ko badahai

----------


## harijat

Sab Bakwash hai

----------


## pkj21

> Sab Bakwash hai


bakwas kyo hai bhai

----------


## pkj21

aapko aisa kyo lag raha hai

----------


## pkj21

jawab nahi aaya bakwas kya hai

----------


## rajsun

Bohot hi achha sutra hai ,har din update kiya karo dost ....

----------


## Aeolian

achhi jankari hai lekin rudvadta ka prachar bhi hai.

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

हनुमान चालीसा एवं बजरंग बाण का चमत्कारHanumaan Chalisa Evam Bajarang Baan kaa Chamatkarआज हर व्यक्ति अपने जीवन मे सभी भौतिक सुख साधनो की प्राप्ति के लिये भौतिकता की दौड मे भागते हुए किसी न किसी समस्या से ग्रस्त है। एवं व्यक्ति उस समस्या से ग्रस्त होकर जीवन में हताशा और निराशा में बंध जाता है। व्यक्ति उस समस्या से अति सरलता एवं सहजता से मुक्ति तो चाहता है पर यह सब केसे होगा? उस की उचित जानकारी के अभाव में मुक्त हो नहीं पाते। और उसे अपने जीवन में आगे गतिशील होने के लिए मार्ग प्राप्त नहीं होता। एसे मे सभी प्रकार के दुख एवं कष्टों को दूर करने के लिये अचुक और उत्तम उपाय है हनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण का पाठहनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण ही क्यु ?क्योकि वर्तमान युग में श्री हनुमानजी शिवजी के एक एसे अवतार है जो अति शीघ्र प्रसन्न होते है जो अपने भक्तो के समस्त दुखो को हरने मे समर्थ है। श्री हनुमानजी का नाम स्मरण करने मात्र से ही भक्तो के सारे संकट दूर हो जाते हैं। क्योकि इनकी पूजा-अर्चना अति सरल है, इसी कारण श्री हनुमानजी जन साधारण मे अत्यंत लोकप्रिय है। इनके मंदिर देश-विदेश सवत्र स्थित हैं। अतः भक्तों को पहुंचने में अत्याधिक कठिनाई भी नहीं आती है। हनुमानजी को प्रसन्न करना अति सरल हैहनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के पाठ के माध्यम से साधारण व्यक्ति भी बिना किसी विशेष पूजा अर्चना से अपनी दैनिक दिनचर्या से थोडा सा समय निकाल ले तो उसकी समस्त परेशानी से मुक्ति मिल जाती है।“यह नातो सुनि सुनाइ बात है ना किसी किताब मे लिखी बात है, यह स्वयं हमारा निजी एवं हमारे साथ जुडे लोगो के अनुभत है।”उपयोगी जानकारीहनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के नियमित पाठ से हनुमान जी की कृपा प्राप्त करना चाहते हैं उनके लिए प्रस्तुत हैं कुछ उपयोगी जानकारी ..• नियमित रोज सुभह स्नान आदिसे निवृत होकर स्वच्छ कपडे पहन कर ही पाठ का प्रारम्भ करे।• नियमित पाठ में शुद्धता एवं पवित्रता अनिवार्य है।• हनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के पाठ करते समय धूप-दीप अवश्य लगाये इस्से चमत्कारी एवं शीघ्र प्रभाव प्राप्त होता है।• दीप संभव न होतो केवल ३ अगरबत्ती जलाकर ही पाठ करे।• कुछ विद्वानो के मत से बिना धूप से हनुमान चालीसा और बजरंग बाण के पाठ प्रभाव हिन होता है।• यदि संभव हो तो प्रसाद केवल शुद्ध घी का चढाए अन्य था न चढाए• जहा तक संभव हो हनुमान जी का सिर्फ़ चित्र (फोटो) रखे ।• यदि घर मे अलग से पूजा घर की व्यवस्था हो तो वास्तुशास्त्रके हिसाब से मूर्तिरखना शुभ होगा। नही तो हनुमान जी का सिर्फ़ चित्र (फोटो) रखे।• यदि मूर्तिहो तो ज्यद बडी न हो एवं मिट्टी कि बनी नही रखे।• मूर्तिरखना चाहे तो बेहतर है सिर्फ़ किसी धातु या पत्थर की बनी मूर्तिरखे।• हनुमान जी का फोटो/ मूर्तिपर सुखा सिंदूर लगाना चाहिए।• नियमित पाठ पूर्ण आस्था, श्रद्धा और सेवा भाव से की जानी चाहिए। उसमे किसी भी तरह की संका या संदेह न रखे।• सिर्फ़ देव शक्ति की आजमाइस के लिये यह पाठ न करे।• या किसी को हानि, नुक्सान या कष्ट देने के उद्देश्य से कोइ पूजा पाठ नकरे।• एसा करने पर देव शक्ति या इश्वरीय शक्ति बुरा प्रभाव डालती है या अपना कोइ प्रभाग नहि दिखाती! एसा हमने प्रत्यक्ष देखा है।• एसा प्रयोग करने वालो से हमार विनम्र अनुरोध है कृप्या यह पाठ नकरे।• समस्त देव शक्ति या इश्वरीय शक्ति का प्रयोग केवल शुभ कार्य उद्देश्य की पूर्ति के लिये या जन कल्याण हेतु करे।• ज्यादातर देखा गया है की १ से अधिक बार पाठ करने के उद्देश्य से समय के अभाव मे जल्द से जल्द पाठ कने मे लोग गलत उच्चारण करते है। जो अन उचित है।• समय के अभाव हो तो ज्यादा पाठ करने कि अपेक्षा एक ही पठ करे पर पूर्ण निष्ठा और श्रद्धा से करे।• पाठ से ग्रहों का अशुभत्व पूर्ण रूप से शांत हो जाता है।• यदि जीवन मे परेशानीयां और शत्रु घेरे हुए है एवं आगे कोइ रास्ता या उपाय नहीं सुझ रहा तो डरे नही नियमित पाठ करे आपके सारे दुख-परेशानीयां दूर होजायेगी अपनी आस्था एवं विश्वास बनाये रखे।

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## crushh

जय श्री राम।

----------


## shriram

> *प्रिय बहन नीलीमा जी बहुजन हिताय,बहुजन सुखाय उपनिषद के ईस वाक्य को आप ने सार्थक कर दिया, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया, मैने ईस सूत्र के सभी प्रष्टों को पढ़ा, यह अति गुढ़ विषय हें अत: सभी विद्वान मित्रों कि टिकाएँ भी पढ़ी, कीन्ही मित्रों को कोई बात तुरंत समज में आती हें, कीन्ही मित्रों को जरा देरसे, फोरम का अर्थ होता हें एक बड़ा परिवार और परिवार के सभी सदस्य सन्मानित और आदरणीय हें अत: मेरा सभी सदस्यों से एक नम्र अनुरोध हें ही कि किसी सदस्य कि बात पसंद ना आने पर ओछे (मुर्ख,गधे) विशेषणों द्वारा सन्मानित कर अपने आप को ओछा सबित न करे, स्वस्थ तर्क अवश्य करें परंतु कुतर्क वितर्क से बचे, परिवार के एक भी सदस्य का अपमान पुरे परिवार का अपमान होता हें,अत: ऐसे कार्यों से बचे,सभी नियामकों को प्रिय बहन नीलीमा जी एवं सभी सदस्यों को साधुवाद अगर मेरी बातों से किसीको ठेस पहुचीं होतो क्षमा चाहता हु ..... +++++ ******


  अति उत्तम बात कही है आपने .मै आपसे पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ .

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम
जी हा में भी आप से पुरी तरह से सहमत हु।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम
नीलीमाजी यह जो आपने मंत्र और यंत्र बताये है उसे करने के लिये तो शास्त्र में कहा गया है की गुरु की परम आवश्यकता है। अगर आपके कोई गुरु नही है तो क्या यह मंत्र जप या कोई कवच का पाठ कर सकते है। ईस विषय पर चर्चा करे तो अच्छा रहेगा।

----------

